# ICSI/IVF buddy June 2014?



## trying4babies

2nd attempt at icsi. 

Doctor changed meds to menopur 225 daily. 

Today is my third day on menopur. 

Have previously met a great bunch of girls nearly all had BFP so hoping to have some new buddies for this venture


----------



## pisces78

Hi T4B!

I'm also starting my 2nd ICSI cycle on day 2 currently, with AF giving me lots of aches and pains! Start menopur 150 tomorrow, looking forward to trying something new as was on gonal f last time and go bfn. Also, had an endo scratch in previous cycle which is suppose to aid implantation for the next cycle and growing to day 5 if we can. So, feeling enthusiastic! How about you are you trying anything different this time?


----------



## trying4babies

Hi Pisces

Was also on purogon last time. I had my first endometrial scratch this time round on May 28th. I have to say it did hurt. Was more indescribable pain which I never want to have again. 
I started my menopur on Monday june 2nd, on 225, so this Friday I have a scan to check the progress. I've been really tired this ttime with little pains were I've injected. 
Also have little hairs growing too happened last time and the nurses said they'd never had a patient experience this.... Lol 
My DH has a low sperm count but has increased to 8 million since 2011 . Praying for our miracle.

I feel very different to our last treatment. On.Friday at our scan I'll be starting my yellows orltraguan something like that....

Nurse also told me my oVarian reserve increased from 15 to 24.4 - I've searched online to.see what it means in terms of eggs left but can't find anythin...
We also going for blastocyst day 5 depending what happens....


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies, I did ivf/icsi in May but have not transferred yet. Hoping to transfer at the end of June!


----------



## pisces78

Good luck with your scan today! Hope all goes well! Keep us updated. Grow eggies grow! How do they measure your ovarian reserve is that based on counts at baseline or the AMH test?

Are you on any supplements or alternative natural therapys this time?
I'm just on prenatal vitamins though did have a reiki treatment last week, to unblock my energy flow and assist my charkas ( I will give anything a go!)

I'm on day 3 so started with first injection today! I also got a burny itchy feeling at injection site, which i didn't do previously with gonal f.

Our male factor is abnormal sperm morphology, all other parameters are good! I think the RE gave us a 1% success rate each month if we try naturally! So, ICSI here we go again! 

Yes, the endo scratch was rather unpleasant but anything to increase our chances I'm willing to do! 

Hello Lanet! Are you on a natural FET or medicated FET? Any preparations for the FET? 6 blasts thats fantastic! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lanet

I'm doing a medicated fet, I just finished birth control pills, Monday I will have a scan and bloodwork and hopefully start estrogen to build my lining. I'm going to do acupuncture too, it wasn't in the plan as this all gets so expensive, but I've had a sore rib that I need her to fix anyway so I thought I might as well tell her to help with my lining etc. it always relaxes me anyway. 
Our problem is male factor too. I have an 11 year old daughter, my husband adopted her when we were married almost 4 years ago, and we've been trying to have another ever since. They gave us about the same percent chance for trying naturally or even iui, (after years of doing both) so we had no choice but icsi. The cycle went well, lots of eggs etc, I'm just so excited to finally transfer and have a chance!!
Do either of you have any ideas on what went wrong in your first attempt?


----------



## pisces78

Hi lanet,

No, the doc basically said have to keep trying, "its a numbers game"! Which is not very helpful really! Though had the endo scratch procedure this time to increase implantation and having blood checked for any blood clotting factors. FX this is it!


----------



## trying4babies

Hi all...

Hope all is going well.

The Ovarian Reserve decreases over time, basically it's your biological clock, the amount of eggs left but I can't find any info online. I couldn't complain that it has got better.
I'm on a calorie controlled diet and taking wellwoman conception vitamins, the DH is taking the same brand with conception vitamins for males.

Had some terrible news so haven't been online at all. I will fill you all in after my visit tomoro.

They found an endometrial polyp, So angry because the nurse said it's possible they could have missed it before. After reading about it, I had some symptoms over the past few yrs. Also had an abnormal smear back in 2011 and same year it came back normal so really have a lot of emotions happening. According to the clinic they are happy going forward with this cycle, then to freeze my embies and they will give me a general anaesthetic to remove the polyp. There's also a cyst on the outside of my ovary.

Extremely upset and the DH not coping as cancer runs in my family so we can't stop thinking of the worst. I'm more worried about how he's feeling


----------



## jsquared

Hi Tryingforbabies--just wanted to say I had polyps--a bunch, apparently--and the docs assured me they are very rarely cancerous. It turned out to be fine, and I was so glad they found them because polyps can keep an embryo from implanting. I know it's hard not to worry, especially with a family history, but chances are everything is okay. :)


----------



## lanet

I'm so sorry to hear about the polyp, I know how disheartening a delay and extra procedure can be. I hope it comes back all good so you don't have to worry.


----------



## pisces78

:hugs: Sending positive thoughts your way T4B! Hope your appointment goes well with the specialist and they can give you some reassurance that it will be ok! 

My blood clotting panel came back with elevated ANA so having further blood tests, not sure if this is just related to my hypothyrodism or some other auto immune disorder, I guess will wait and see!

Have my first scan today, so hope those follies are growing, have felt lots of pulling and stretching sensations so hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks for the encouragement. The word cancer is so scary. I didn't realise how common they really are. I've been reading non stop about it all. Felt much better today after a coupleof hours processing all the iinfo. Myself and the DH had benn arguing so much because he wanted me to stop the injections and I kept going. I'd never risk myself especially since the nurses and doctor advised us to keep going. 
Each arrival at the clinic I've blood taken and they measure the polyp and the follies. They are happy with the progress. In total from both ovaries there is 18 follies. Some under 10mm some over 10mm. Nurse said they'd like a few at 18mm so fingers crossed.
I'm due back tomorrow morning for more bloods and another scan. Discussed that Iccould be having egg retrieval this Friday or Saturday, but they will certainly give me two days notice.
On the day of egg collection the doctor is to organise the operation and discuss from there onwards. Will be going for a review, nurse also said I would only need 12 days tablets and no injections.....
Decided that a after all the worry we will need a couple of days abroad before beginning the new cycle....

Anyways, really appreciate all your support so far. How are you all doing


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> I'm doing a medicaself pity mode..., soz
> 
> I just finished birth control pills, Monday I will have a scan and bloodwork and hopefully start estrogen to build my lining. I'm going to do acupuncture too, it wasn't in the plan as this all gets so expensive, but I've had a sore rib that I need her to fix anyway so I thought I might as well tell her to help with my lining etc. it always relaxes me anyway.
> Our problem is male factor too. I have an 11 year old daughter, my husband adopted her when we were married almost 4 years ago, and we've been trying to have another ever since. They gave us about the same percent chance for trying naturally or even iui, (after years of doing both) so we had no choice but icsi. The cycle went well, lots of eggs etc, I'm just so excited to finally transfer and have a chance!!
> Do either of you have any ideas on what went wrong in your first attempt?

I never answered ur questions... Was in selfpity mode

Nothing was wrong at all for our first try at icsi. Everything went according to plan. We didn't have the funds for blasto so this time we will be getting that done. Also did not have the endometrial scratch as that wasn't around then. My case is DH has low sperm, we had 16 eggs only, good sizes. Only 2 matured out of them all which was disappointing. I remember clearly that I had all the pregnancy symptom s and felt something wasn't right and as they say go with your gut feeling. I knew by Day13po that it didn't work. It was heart wrenching because Itthought I was prepared. I really wasn't. 

Is this your first try at this? Have you transfered, if so what day are you now?


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> :hugs: Sending positive thoughts your way T4B! Hope your appointment goes well with the specialist and they can give you some reassurance that it will be ok!
> 
> My blood clotting panel came back with elevated ANA so having further blood tests, not sure if this is just related to my hypothyrodism or some other auto immune disorder, I guess will wait and see!
> 
> Have my first scan today, so hope those follies are growing, have felt lots of pulling and stretching sensations so hoping that is a good sign.

Thank u  Iwill keep posting
The wait aand see is such a difficult time, added pressure and worry iI think, but the more we worry the worst we feel. Really hope you get a greatoutcome.
Ohhhh first scan, good luck  sounds good to me. Has to be great news cause I really didn't think it was working, but my first time was like that. Enjoy it too  Fill us in about your follies and good luck


----------



## lanet

I think it's good that you continued your cycle, then your embies can be waiting for you while you get the polyp taken care of and you'll know that this part is done. 
I haven't transferred yet, it's scheduled for June 27th. I started estrogen injections last night. This is our first try, we did a freeze all cycle, so we have 6 blasts waiting and we will transfer 2.


----------



## pisces78

Good to hear all the updates girls!

Scan went well, have around 12 follies, growing still small around 10mm, so have started the orgulutran injections, and go back for another scan on Friday, if all goes well could have ER on Monday, so that is great news.

Good to hear your continuing with your cycle T4B and your not too far until ER. Grow follies grow, hopefully you will get more mature eggies this time!

Lanet: Wow, 2 blasts, would you be happy with twins?


----------



## lanet

I would be sooooo happy with twins. 
Monday retrieval how exciting!! Good number too!


----------



## trying4babies

Great news to hear you are both doing well... I'd love to have two transfered but I don't think my clinic allows.

All went well this morning. I have egg retrieval On Friday morning. Taking a one off injection that they have reduced from 10,000 to 5,000 tonite and nothing tomorrow. Happy days. I do remember been bed ridden for two wks but this cycle is completely different so hoping all will be great. 
It's great that you have 6blasts. Not sure what way it'll work for FET, maybe they will allow 2 transfered  
How exciting June 27th.. 
We had this cycle as it was our wedding anniversary so makes it that bit more special. 

Pisces -how many days are you On cycle. Today is day 10 for me with orogultran this morning and no more menopur. Fasting tomorrow night for ET. Then hoping for an appointment for the polyp to ve removed. Once I have dates we are booking a sun holiday


----------



## lanet

Do you know why they reduced your trigger? To avoid ohss? 
My clinic will allow 2 transferred in fresh or frozen. What country are you in? Are you self pay? 
Best of luck on Friday!!!


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> Do you know why they reduced your trigger? To avoid ohss?
> My clinic will allow 2 transferred in fresh or frozen. What country are you in? Are you self pay?
> Best of luck on Friday!!!

They reduced it because I responded so well that I didn't need the double dosage. I suppose that's a good sign :happydance:
I'm in Ireland, how bout u?


----------



## lanet

I'm in the United States.


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

T4B: Good luck with ER tomorrow T4B! Hope you get lots of good mature eggies! 

I'm on cycle day 9, so not too far behind you T4B! Also, currently on the two shots of orgalutran and menopur. Stabbed myself with the needle today, so that was fun! Not! Have another scan tomorrow (ie Friday) to check if ready for approaching ER. 

Lanet: How are you keeping yourself busy until ET?


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> T4B: Good luck with ER tomorrow T4B! Hope you get lots of good mature eggies!
> 
> I'm on cycle day 9, so not too far behind you T4B! Also, currently on the two shots of orgalutran and menopur. Stabbed myself with the needle today, so that was fun! Not! Have another scan tomorrow (ie Friday) to check if ready for approaching ER.
> 
> Lanet: How are you keeping yourself busy until ET?

Hi all
Had retrieval today. On complete bedrest, dozing on and off and in some pain, which is to be expected.
We got 12 eggs (6 were to small to get) they are quite happy with what they got. Got very emotional/teary as I'd have liked a lot more. Less hope the quality is high. Waiting for the call in the morning to see how they are doing. So it's the waiting game now. Hoping I'll be well tomoro 

Pisces your very close I'd say to ER have they been giving you numbers and sizes?


----------



## pisces78

Hi T4B,

12 eggs is great, usually a collection between 10-15 eggs is considered optimal at my clinic so as not to comprise egg quality (which can happen if too many eggs are produced). I will send positive thoughts your way, grow embies grow! Grow healthy and strong for your brave and courageous awaiting mother! Hot water bottle and heat packs are always good on the belly, not looking forward to the pain afterwards either! Are you taking any pain meds? When do you get you update day 3 or just await till day 5?

Yes, had my last scan on Friday, I had about 10 follies around 15 - 16mm (5 on either side), but then an extra 3-4 smaller ones between 10-13mm on one ovary. So, nurse wasnt sure if my FE would recommend trigger today (Sat) and ER Monday or if FE would want to try and grow my smaller follies further so trigger Monday and ER collection Wednesday. In the end the FE has decided on Trigger Monday and ER collection Wed. 

I also got my blood test scripts so looks like I'm redoing a blood test for ANA (which I previously had as elevated), and some extra tests for screening other autoimmune diseases. The nurse said the FE may choose to put me on clexane at embryo transfer if he thinks there may be a problem. 

So, just relaxing this weekend, going tonight to catch up with some old friends so should be nice.


----------



## lanet

Hi girls! T4b get some rest today and I can't wait to hear your fertlixation report tomorrow! I think 12 sounds
like a great number!
Pisces your retrieval is coming up soon too! Just be glad your needles are still in your tummy and not in your muscle right now! I'm still so scared when my dh gives me my injection. Yikes!!
Transfer seems to be coming up quickly, 2 weeks from now I will be done! Finally!! I can't wait!


----------



## trying4babies

Hi all again

Got an update this morning (Saturday) only 8 eggs were suitable for injection (ICSI) and only 4 today all with 1 cell so will hear back tomorrow morning if they've fertilised. They will advise of what day for blast. Only 4 so really want them all to work and grow and be healthy and great quality.

Was in a lot of pain last night and this morning. Taking feminax to ease cramping. Pain is completely different to.first try. 

Glad they left you longer to help growth. I would have liken to hAve an extra day or two On menopur and oroglutran, but as I say they are the experts so they know what they are doing. It's crazy to think at this moment that we may have four babies for the future. I'll be doing my tarot cards later, good great positive hope from them a few months back.

Lanet two wks will fly.... How exciting 
Good look Pisces for ER on Wednesday. 
Wishing you lots of baby dust and luck x x x I'll be back with updates x x x


----------



## Jungleland

Hi everyone, I hope you're all coping ok! I've not posted in ages but I'm in the middle of my 2nd icsi cycle and had egg retrieval this morning and felt the urge to join in  Got 11 eggs but we're egg sharing so only 6 to call our own. Last time we got 9 eggs and donated 4 of them, had a 3day transfer and had none to freeze but got BFN after the TWW. My OH has had a failed vasectomy reversal so he had to have surgical sperm recovery last time so this time eggs are being injected with sperm that was retrieved in February! Weird! Early signs are that its motile and survived the defrost well, the best sign will no doubt come tomorrow though when we get fertilisation news, I dont cope with waiting very well!! Babydust to all! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you're all coping ok! I've not posted in ages but I'm in the middle of my 2nd icsi cycle and had egg retrieval this morning and felt the urge to join in  Got 11 eggs but we're egg sharing so only 6 to call our own. Last time we got 9 eggs and donated 4 of them, had a 3day transfer and had none to freeze but got BFN after the TWW. My OH has had a failed vasectomy reversal so he had to have surgical sperm recovery last time so this time eggs are being injected with sperm that was retrieved in February! Weird! Early signs are that its motile and survived the defrost well, the best sign will no doubt come tomorrow though when we get fertilisation news, I dont cope with waiting very well!! Babydust to all! Xxxx

Hi jungle, welcome  
Hope your feeling good after your ER this morning.make sure you rest a lot!! I'd mine two days ago and still very sore. When are you due to have transfer? 6 is a great number, are you transferring on day 3/5 blasto?


----------



## trying4babies

Hey all. 

Waited all morning for the embryologist to call and finally the phone rang. She congratulated us both as we now have three frosties. So happy, one is slow and is at 2cells instead of 4cells but they are keeping an eye on it to see if it'll get to become a frostie, so potenially we have 3 potential babies in the freezer. So so happy. Also asked about the sperm quality and the amount and turns out the quality is 50% morphology is at a whopping 97%  and his count increased from one million to 7million so its improving. I've a lot of questions for the doctors so I'm gonna make an appointment to get some answers..... One important one is we were going for blastocyst and on day 2 with the three frosties all at 4 cells were frozen, not sure why?? Or is it possible that when they thaw that they can proceed to blasto?? 
Anyways I'm happy we have 3 potential chances maybe 4 chances if this one picks up the pace.. Probably been stubborn lol
 
Baby dust to allllll xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

That's great news trying4babies, good strong embryos! And super sperm! My OH's favourite moment was when they operated on him and took a sample from the reservoir between the pipe and the testicle and he embryologist shouted really loud through the hatch "plenty of sperm!!" Haha!
we had our call this morning and we're down to 2 fertilised embryos, I was a bit disappointed at first but starting to feel more positive now, it only takes one after all. We'll see what tomorrows call brings. Day 2 or 3 transfer is most likely on the cards for us. 
I'm not sure about the freezing questions you have trying4babies, ive never had FET but always wondered whether they transfer the embryo in its frozen state or do they thaw them first?


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> That's great news trying4babies, good strong embryos! And super sperm! My OH's favourite moment was when they operated on him and took a sample from the reservoir between the pipe and the testicle and he embryologist shouted really loud through the hatch "plenty of sperm!!" Haha!
> we had our call this morning and we're down to 2 fertilised embryos, I was a bit disappointed at first but starting to feel more positive now, it only takes one after all. We'll see what tomorrows call brings. Day 2 or 3 transfer is most likely on the cards for us.
> I'm not sure about the freezing questions you have trying4babies, ive never had FET but always wondered whether they transfer the embryo in its frozen state or do they thaw them first?

I'd say ur OH was delighted with 'plenty of sperm' lol 
Never done an FET before. I developed a polyp this time and they advised I was doing really well so they advised to keep going that they'd freeze them and when my fresh cycle begins after the polyp is gone I'll just need tablets. I'd have preferred a fresh embryo transfer but they really think it's the best option. 
Oh lovely day 2/3 transfer we would have transfered near enough same time. 
Doctor said to.wait for period to see if the polyp flushes out (a different doctor said he'd put me asleep)
This time was told to call make an appointment when I get my period to have a scan on Day2/3 to see if it's gone, if not he would schedule a D&C and also another endometrial scratch at the same time. I'm hoping to have my transfer no later than August as I'm starting into college so don't want to miss out hence why I'm making an appointment for the questions I have....
Say ur really excited for the call tomoro I'll say a little prayer xx


----------



## pisces78

Great news girls on the embie update! Must be good to hear that you have more than one chance for a baby! Hooray! How are you girls going with recovery? Feeling any better?

ATM: I got the call call from the nurse, trigger shot is at 8pm tonight (last needle, for the cycle, I hope) for ER on Wed at 9am, I have to be at the hospital at 8am, so early morning start for me! Getting nervous, that I have enough good mature eggs and that I have to go under a general anesthetic. One more day to go till ER. I get the fertilisation update on Thursday, also trying to go for day 5 but depends on how many embryos we get by day 3. So, fingers crossed.


----------



## Jungleland

It's so strange because my OH is an eternal optimist and always expects good news, I'm the other way and I'm constantly thinking somethings going to go wrong! For our first cycle, that meant the BFN news hit him harder than me. You must have been realy gutted when they told you about the polyp, let's just hope it disappears on its own accord so you don't have to have any more invasive procedures. Some have many more barriers put in their way than others, but we have to have faith that we'll be blessed with our baby/babies soon xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Good luck for your retrieval pisces! I had an 8am arrival too but thankfully it was saturday so not too much traffic on the roads. Still didn't get a huge amount of sleep the night before! xxx


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Great news girls on the embie update! Must be good to hear that you have more than one chance for a baby! Hooray! How are you girls going with recovery? Feeling any better?
> 
> ATM: I got the call call from the nurse, trigger shot is at 8pm tonight (last needle, for the cycle, I hope) for ER on Wed at 9am, I have to be at the hospital at 8am, so early morning start for me! Getting nervous, that I have enough good mature eggs and that I have to go under a general anesthetic. One more day to go till ER. I get the fertilisation update on Thursday, also trying to go for day 5 but depends on how many embryos we get by day 3. So, fingers crossed.

Recovering still. I overate because of all the hurting and pain, so in a depressed state and full of self pity. Back on the wagon today tho and lots of positive thinking 

Oh very exciting for ER on wed.. You'll be really excited, I had weird dreams afterwards about embryosLOL
Praying you'll get good quality embryos and a perfected transfer. Don't be to worried about Day 3/5 personally I always trust the embyrologist as they're the experts. They'll probably ask you to be ready for day three just in case


----------



## Jungleland

Not great news for us this morning, our 2 embryos have made it to the 4cell stage but with a degree of fragmentation which only makes them medium quality. Because of this they think my body is the best place for them so they're transferring both embryos later this morning. It's apparently not unknown for embryos like this to form a pregnancy but it's quite rare so it will be a miracle if we get our BFP a week on Saturday. My body raged with false pregnancy hormone in the 2ww of our last cycle which ended with BFN (I was nauseous, dizzy, and if OH came anywhere near my nipples then there couldve been a war! Lol) so I'm not looking forward to the next 2 weeks, but will be praying for my little imperfect embryos to turn into perfect ones when they see how attractive a home my uterus is and they fancy staying there for 9 months. Sigh... xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> It's so strange because my OH is an eternal optimist and always expects good news, I'm the other way and I'm constantly thinking somethings going to go wrong! For our first cycle, that meant the BFN news hit him harder than me. You must have been realy gutted when they told you about the polyp, let's just hope it disappears on its own accord so you don't have to have any more invasive procedures. Some have many more barriers put in their way than others, but we have to have faith that we'll be blessed with our baby/babies soon xxxx

Your poor OH must have been distraught. Our first try my DH was not expecting it to happen but I had geared myself up a lot and truly believed it was working. I was very positive about the whole thing. So when our egg was transfered on Day 3 at a High quality grade, I expected it to work. I started spotting Brown on Day 13 which was really day 16 having transfered on Day 3 thought it was implantation bleed & tested with a BFN. I still had to test on the actual 16th day post transfer and my period came. I was devastated. Went into deep depression and cried for weeks. The DH didn't know what to do and swore he'd never put me tthrough anything like that again 
But after years of convincing, in better form and ready we decided it was time. 
Hope you havr a BFP this time, we all deserve a beautiful healthy baby x x

Just got ur new post there. I've read a lot about stages of embryos and fragmentations. Its not rare in parts of the world, I wouldn't worry to much. It's a good sign there at 4cell stage which is the actual stage now for ur embryos.. Keep up.ur spirits... Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

We're back home with 2 embryos on board :) feeling ok now but i was soo emotional earlier, i was crying in the waiting room!! Embarrassing! 
Our experiences sound very similar trying4babies. We had a perfect grade day3 transfer for our first unsuccessful cycle too. 
One of our embryos is definitely more fragmented than the other, the other doesn't look too bad so got fingers and toes crossed
babydust to all xxxx


----------



## lanet

Fingers crossed jungle! I can't wait to be in the 2ww! 
T4b, what's your next step with the polyp? Just wait for af and go from there? Congrats on your frosties!!
Pisces how was trigger? Good luck with retrieval. My clinic is 3 hours away and I was feeling so nervous and just bad the night before that at the last minute, like 9pm the night before, I decided we needed to go up and get a hotel instead of drive that morning. My poor dh just went along with my irrational decisions and we got to our hotel at midnight;) but it made me feel better being close to the clinic. 
I had my cd 9 lining check today, after only 2 estrogen injections my lining is at 8. I'm excited and feel blessed that other than the ohss, I've responded really well to the whole process. I cannot wait to transfer. I will start progesterone Sunday, time is moving pretty fast thankfully!


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> We're back home with 2 embryos on board :) feeling ok now but i was soo emotional earlier, i was crying in the waiting room!! Embarrassing!
> Our experiences sound very similar trying4babies. We had a perfect grade day3 transfer for our first unsuccessful cycle too.
> One of our embryos is definitely more fragmented than the other, the other doesn't look too bad so got fingers and toes crossed
> babydust to all xxxx

Never be embarrassed about crying because I'm.sure anyone that seen you felt your pain. I'd be the very same. I'm terribly emotional myself and cry a lot but clears your head too so it's healthy to cry....
It's great hearing that ur in a similar position as me, helps to get through this long awaited journey. 
Great that you've 2 embryos on board. I really wouldn't worry to much bout the fragments, I call them baby personalities been stubborn and taking the long route.
I've read so many stories before. His mam says we're the ones that have the better pick of the bunch as they are the chosen ones. All his sisters have lots of kids between them... 
Another thing I heard on my clinics website was you could have a high graded embryo which couldn't be more perfect and another that's not expected to make it. The high graded couple are devastated when its not good news whereas the other couple who had diminished hope get what they've hoped for... She goes on to say "We can only assist Mother Nature Not control it...."
That saying itself gets me through each day now.. Hope it'll help you through each day too. Xxx

Are they going to transfer both ur embies?? Xx


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> Fingers crossed jungle! I can't wait to be in the 2ww!
> T4b, what's your next step with the polyp? Just wait for af and go from there? Congrats on your frosties!!
> Pisces how was trigger? Good luck with retrieval. My clinic is 3 hours away and I was feeling so nervous and just bad the night before that at the last minute, like 9pm the night before, I decided we needed to go up and get a hotel instead of drive that morning. My poor dh just went along with my irrational decisions and we got to our hotel at midnight;) but it made me feel better being close to the clinic.
> I had my cd 9 lining check today, after only 2 estrogen injections my lining is at 8. I'm excited and feel blessed that other than the ohss, I've responded really well to the whole process. I cannot wait to transfer. I will start progesterone Sunday, time is moving pretty fast thankfully!

I've to wait for monthly mother nature to arrive to see if it'll flush out without having to have it removed so I'm hopeful for that happening... 
3 hrs is very long, we are very lucky to be less than a 10minute driveto ours. 
Least you cpuld relax and know that you woke up close by... The OH/DH are great not to question our judgements. Great news on your lining. That's fantastic. Last time I checked mine was 12.10 but don't matter as we've to do a new FET. 
How exciting for Sunday coming.. So.jealous lol. You sound quite happy with your progress so makes the world of difference to us all keeping our hopes up too... Delighted for you x x 
it was fathers day yesterday and I felt a little happy to think my DH will be a daddy soon (positive thoughts and vibes) especially with our frosties frozen on Fathers Day, it's a special moment I think :-D


----------



## lanet

My dh adopted my daughter when she was 8, so we do celebrate Father's Day with him. But I can't wait to see him with babies since he missed all that with her. She was 5 when we met. 
I think I'll have another 3 hour drive later this week to check lining again before starting the progesterone...


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> My dh adopted my daughter when she was 8, so we do celebrate Father's Day with him. But I can't wait to see him with babies since he missed all that with her. She was 5 when we met.
> I think I'll have another 3 hour drive later this week to check lining again before starting the progesterone...

Ah thats wonderful. It'll be a new beginning for all the family. Your daughter I'd say would love a baby brother or sister. 
Try not to.think of the 3 hour drive although I'm sure it's very annoying. Plan the day like a trip. 
Make a homemade breakfast before you leave, plan lunch before you drive home or leave that bit earlier and have a nice morning breakfast at a little Cafe, lunch at a park... You'll feel like it's a day trip somewhere instead of a dreaded day ahead xxx


----------



## lanet

I've been doing that really, last month for the every other day trips I took my dd, or my friend, or my mom. We would eat lunch somewhere, and go to the mall and all the shops that we don't have in our town. Now that has worn off and we just want to get home fast! Lol. We do always stop for breakfast though. I will spend the night at a nearby hotel before transfer so that I'm relaxed though. 
Also we have to leave at 4:30 am so it's just such an early morning and I always have trouble sleeping the night before.


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks for your kind words and yes theyve transferred both of them. Youre 100% right about the crying, once I'd got it out of my system I felt so much better :) you're also right about high grade vs. medium grade, ours was perfect last time but didnt stick which was really devastating but this time, if it's a negative result it'll be more expected and if I'm pregnant it'd be an absolute miracle! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> I've been doing that really, last month for the every other day trips I took my dd, or my friend, or my mom. We would eat lunch somewhere, and go to the mall and all the shops that we don't have in our town. Now that has worn off and we just want to get home fast! Lol. We do always stop for breakfast though. I will spend the night at a nearby hotel before transfer so that I'm relaxed though.
> Also we have to leave at 4:30 am so it's just such an early morning and I always have trouble sleeping the night before.

Aww it's like a routine now. Hopefully these nxt two.weeks will be the end of ur visits and you'll have ur bundle inside growing healthy x 
4.30am is sooo early no wonder you can't relax at all. Best off booking a hotel or b&b.
Although we're close to our clinic we still book hotels and havr nights away just the two of us.. Do look forward to those times away 
Keep positive tho


----------



## trying4babies

There you go jungle. It's like a relief once it's all out...

I was checking out some sites last night that may help fertility.

Maya abdominal therapy. I found one near where we live but looks like it's internationally practiced all over the world.

Www.mayatherapy.ie

Also seen on Oprah website.. Get googling see what yous all think. I've emailed asking about prices etc


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Congrats Jungleland on PUPO!

Trigger shot went well yesterday, abit ouchy! Had a lovely dinner at the mother in laws tonight, before I start fasting tonight for ER tomorrow morning. But I think I ate too much, it hurts my bloated ovaries!

Our clinic is about 30mins away, but have to be there at 8am for ER at 9am, so means getting up early, but at least it will be all over and done with soon enough. I will keep you girls updated with how many eggs they collect. Fingers crossed, thank you kindly for the lovely well wishes xx


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Congrats Jungleland on PUPO!
> 
> Trigger shot went well yesterday, abit ouchy! Had a lovely dinner at the mother in laws tonight, before I start fasting tonight for ER tomorrow morning. But I think I ate too much, it hurts my bloated ovaries!
> 
> Our clinic is about 30mins away, but have to be there at 8am for ER at 9am, so means getting up early, but at least it will be all over and done with soon enough. I will keep you girls updated with how many eggs they collect. Fingers crossed, thank you kindly for the lovely well wishes xx

Good luck on ur ER.. Hope it all goes well


----------



## trying4babies

Hi all..just an update. Called the clinic, explained my symptoms so they arranged to pop in for a scan to see if there was anything wrong.
Diagnosis: OHSS no wonder in sore and barely walking. On antibiotics & due back in this Friday. 

Hope u are all well


----------



## lanet

Pisces good luck tomorrow, I can't wait to hear your update. 
T4b good thing you're not having a transfer then! I hope you feel better soon! What did they say? Do you have fluid in your abdomen?


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> Pisces good luck tomorrow, I can't wait to hear your update.
> T4b good thing you're not having a transfer then! I hope you feel better soon! What did they say? Do you have fluid in your abdomen?

Hey lanet
I've fluid in the ovaries, my poor stomack is so swollen and I'm like an old woman walking round. Back on bed rest and our weather is scorching so mite rest out the garden catch some rays and stock up on drinking plenty of fluids.  
How are u?


----------



## lanet

Oh I know how miserable that is, I hope you're better soon. I laid in my hammock a lot, that was the most comfortable position.


----------



## Jungleland

Oh no, not the dreaded ohss! :( keep yourself hydrated and rested t4b, you're due a change in luck soon, then you'll be ready for your frosties :)
How did you get on wih your ER today pieces, I've been thinking about you.
It wont be long for your FET now lanet will it? 
I'm 2dp2dt and time is going sooooo slow....this bit really is the worst! At least when you're injecting/having ER/ET youre DOING something however painful/uncomfortable it is! Lol
xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Oh no, not the dreaded ohss! :( keep yourself hydrated and rested t4b, you're due a change in luck soon, then you'll be ready for your frosties :)
> How did you get on wih your ER today pieces, I've been thinking about you.
> It wont be long for your FET now lanet will it?
> I'm 2dp2dt and time is going sooooo slow....this bit really is the worst! At least when you're injecting/having ER/ET youre DOING something however painful/uncomfortable it is! Lol
> xxx

Thanks jungle
Oh so.ur already really 4 day's in  what day have they asked u to test? I'm sure ur getting excited as well as waiting.. 2ww is the worst


----------



## Pr337y

Hi,
My first time in this forum...pls excuse if I'm not doing it properly!
I had 2 egg transfer on 07.06 & waiting for test this Friday!!!
The wait seems very long:(
Also my vagina seems very swollen but not painful...
it's quite difficult for me to introduce my daily crinone gel shots!
Is that a sign that I'm pregnant or should I be alarmed?


----------



## trying4babies

Pr337y said:


> Hi,
> My first time in this forum...pls excuse if I'm not doing it properly!
> I had 2 egg transfer on 07.06 & waiting for test this Friday!!!
> The wait seems very long:(
> Also my vagina seems very swollen but not painful...
> it's quite difficult for me to introduce my daily crinone gel shots!
> Is that a sign that I'm pregnant or should I be alarmed?

Honestly if it was me I'd call your clinic/hospital and explain ur symptoms. Ur personal area is not ment to.swell so could be possibly something. It is a symptom of OHSS tho..Wouldn't know if it's a pregnancy symptom cause not experienced that far yet. 
If you ever need to.ask.someone else it's a little obvious that there may be something up or may not xxx hope u get a BFP on Friday only two days away


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks t4b, my clinic do a blood test 2weeks after egg collection, so for me that's saturday 28th june, you have the bloodtest at 8am then call for the results at 1pm. Last time it was a weekday so I went for the blood test, went to a meeting at work, then sat in my car with my OH to make the call just round the corner from my office on my lunch break! When it was bad news there was no way I could go back in (nobody knew we'd done icsi) so I told my boss I felt sick and went home and cried all afternoon! This time I'm glad it's a saturday, if it wasn't I'd definitely book the day off. This time my boss knows about it so I feel well supported at work. 

Welcome Pr337y! Ive been pregnant once before and didnt have that kind of symptom but that's not to say its not normal for you. Always best to check with your clinic. Good luck for your test! Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

ps: PUPO is one of my favourite abbreviations! :) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Thanks t4b, my clinic do a blood test 2weeks after egg collection, so for me that's saturday 28th june, you have the bloodtest at 8am then call for the results at 1pm. Last time it was a weekday so I went for the blood test, went to a meeting at work, then sat in my car with my OH to make the call just round the corner from my office on my lunch break! When it was bad news there was no way I could go back in (nobody knew we'd done icsi) so I told my boss I felt sick and went home and cried all afternoon! This time I'm glad it's a saturday, if it wasn't I'd definitely book the day off. This time my boss knows about it so I feel well supported at work.
> 
> It's always hard when working and going through the process of it all. I'm very fortunate to be at home until September, was previously working in a stressful position which was working against my health so starting a new career path.
> I'd say it hit you really hard having to call to hear such news. I'm praying this one will be a BFP. I'm praying this thread is going to be full of BFPs <3
> Glad this time ur boss knows, it's not something ya bring up in a conversation.
> It's good they do a blood test because it'll never lie, I've heard.pregnancy tests do as well but sure all mine wer negative LOL so mayb just a small % Haha
> Our clinic says to home teat On Day 16 so it's even longer than 2WW


----------



## Jungleland

Funnily enough me and OH are discussing me taking an unpaid break from work if we have to go through a 3rd cycle. My 1st cycle wasnt too bad but ive really struggled this time, very sore tummy where I was injecting and really bad bloat too. I also looked horrific in the days leading up to ER with big bags under my eyes, really needed a good lie-in but wanted to do injections at same time each day so 7am it was!

16days is a long time to wait! I guess if its a standard pregnancy test they want to be sure you dont get a false positive but I'm sure a lot of ladies wouldve started AF by then! 
All the very best with your career change, it's very very brave to make a decision like that but ultimately your health must come first :babydust: xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Funnily enough me and OH are discussing me taking an unpaid break from work if we have to go through a 3rd cycle. My 1st cycle wasnt too bad but ive really struggled this time, very sore tummy where I was injecting and really bad bloat too. I also looked horrific in the days leading up to ER with big bags under my eyes, really needed a good lie-in but wanted to do injections at same time each day so 7am it was!
> 
> 16days is a long time to wait! I guess if its a standard pregnancy test they want to be sure you dont get a false positive but I'm sure a lot of ladies wouldve started AF by then!
> All the very best with your career change, it's very very brave to make a decision like that but ultimately your health must come first :babydust: xxxx


So very similar to me. I'm still tired, bloated and cramping along with some extra pain. This bedrest doesn't suit me at all. I can never sit easy at all. Bit of an OCD cleaner lol
Hopefully this will be a beginning to future natural pregnancies 
Oh health is definitely wealth. Very lucky the hubby has a good job, miss my own earnings but it's just til September mature student & P/T working lol actually looking forward to the whole New adventure.. So hoping I'll have my FET no later than August 
Babydust to u too <3 <3


----------



## Jungleland

Me neither I'm such a fidget! Always rushing about and taking stairs 2 at a time. Not very good at sitting still! Xxx


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Sorry, being AWOL, just took it easy yesterday, lots of heatpacks and panadol, and drinking lots of water. I felt quite abit dizzy and nauseous but didn't throw up which was good. We retrieved 15 eggs, so a good start at least, not sure when I will get a fertilization update, depending if they decide on day 3 or day 5 transfer. I'm hoping for day 5 but they have strict criteria to go to day 5. Start crinnone on Friday. At the moment feeling sore, especially when I have to pee! 

T4B: Sorry, to hear you have OHSS, like this treatment isn't already uncomfortable enough. I hope you feel better soon, rest up and take it easy.

Jungleland: Every stage is waiting waiting waiting! and PUPO is the hardest waiting stage of all! Are you working currently? Is that keep you busy during the day? I'm suppose to be working but all I find is me going on google about all things TTC!

Lanet: Thanks for the well wishes, not long to your FET, are you getting excited? How is the meds going?


----------



## Jungleland

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Sorry, being AWOL, just took it easy yesterday, lots of heatpacks and panadol, and drinking lots of water. I felt quite abit dizzy and nauseous but didn't throw up which was good. We retrieved 15 eggs, so a good start at least, not sure when I will get a fertilization update, depending if they decide on day 3 or day 5 transfer. I'm hoping for day 5 but they have strict criteria to go to day 5. Start crinnone on Friday. At the moment feeling sore, especially when I have to pee!
> 
> T4B: Sorry, to hear you have OHSS, like this treatment isn't already uncomfortable enough. I hope you feel better soon, rest up and take it easy.
> 
> Jungleland: Every stage is waiting waiting waiting! and PUPO is the hardest waiting stage of all! Are you working currently? Is that keep you busy during the day? I'm suppose to be working but all I find is me going on google about all things TTC!
> 
> Lanet: Thanks for the well wishes, not long to your FET, are you getting excited? How is the meds going?

15 eggs is a great start well done!! Hopefully you'll get to find out about fetilization today and it's good news for you :)

I had ER on saturday and decided to have off until tuesday and googled like mad for a good part of each day! lol

Since yesterday ive been working as normal so time should pass more quickly xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Sorry, being AWOL, just took it easy yesterday, lots of heatpacks and panadol, and drinking lots of water. I felt quite abit dizzy and nauseous but didn't throw up which was good. We retrieved 15 eggs, so a good start at least, not sure when I will get a fertilization update, depending if they decide on day 3 or day 5 transfer. I'm hoping for day 5 but they have strict criteria to go to day 5. Start crinnone on Friday. At the moment feeling sore, especially when I have to pee!
> 
> T4B: Sorry, to hear you have OHSS, like this treatment isn't already uncomfortable enough. I hope you feel better soon, rest up and take it easy.
> 
> Jungleland: Every stage is waiting waiting waiting! and PUPO is the hardest waiting stage of all! Are you working currently? Is that keep you busy during the day? I'm suppose to be working but all I find is me going on google about all things TTC!
> 
> Lanet: Thanks for the well wishes, not long to your FET, are you getting excited? How is the meds going?

Congrats 15 eggs.. Happy for you. As far as I know they'll update you everyday until ur ready so hoping you get lots of fertilised ones..  if ur pee is burning call them as my clinic said its a small infection starting from ER and as far as I'm aware the antibiotics are ok to take whilst going for transfer. No.harm calling to make sure. Other than that I'd say ur really excited x


----------



## trying4babies

Hi all Got a call.From my clinic, had almost forgotten about my 4th potential embyro growing 
Got fantastic news... It made it to Blast Day 6 100's of cells he said, very happy he said and we were even joking, he said y'all have your hands full with this one hahaha I did ask about a grade, he said we wouldn't freeze if it wasn't good enough but said a BB
Going to be googling.. Also asked how many cells and he said there's 100's because it's a day 6 and there was something else he said about doubling or other so I'm gona research.. Anyways Girls I hope you are all doing well and excited about how your progress is. I'm in a great mood, back tomoro for scanand in still sick, feeling nauseous so I'm hoping I get better soon <3


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Hi all Got a call.From my clinic, had almost forgotten about my 4th potential embyro growing
> Got fantastic news... It made it to Blast Day 6 100's of cells he said, very happy he said and we were even joking, he said y'all have your hands full with this one hahaha I did ask about a grade, he said we wouldn't freeze if it wasn't good enough but said a BB
> Going to be googling.. Also asked how many cells and he said there's 100's because it's a day 6 and there was something else he said about doubling or other so I'm gona research.. Anyways Girls I hope you are all doing well and excited about how your progress is. I'm in a great mood, back tomoro for scanand in still sick, feeling nauseous so I'm hoping I get better soon <3

Oooo wow that's amazing news! Is that the one they'll pick for transfer then when you're ready (over any of the others they froze on earlier days?) When it comes to googling 'grading' Ive found that every clinic grades differently! So just bear that in mind. If he says it's strong and he's happy then believe him! :) hope you feel better very soon xxx


----------



## pisces78

Great news T4B! Happy one of your embies may it to day 6, it shows its a proven fighter! 

Just got my fertilisation update of the 15 eggs, 9 were mature and 7 have fertilised which is good news. I get a call from the embryo lab tomorrow (day 3) to let me know how they are going (which is nerve wracking), I'm tentatively booked in for Monday for day 5 transfer at 10:30am. Also start the progesterone tonight. So, grow embies grow! Never tried for day 5 transfer, so this is all new ground!


----------



## Jungleland

pisces78 said:


> Great news T4B! Happy one of your embies may it to day 6, it shows its a proven fighter!
> 
> Just got my fertilisation update of the 15 eggs, 9 were mature and 7 have fertilised which is good news. I get a call from the embryo lab tomorrow (day 3) to let me know how they are going (which is nerve wracking), I'm tentatively booked in for Monday for day 5 transfer at 10:30am. Also start the progesterone tonight. So, grow embies grow! Never tried for day 5 transfer, so this is all new ground!

Great results! Hoping for good strong embryos for you and a day5 transfer! :) xxx


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Great news T4B! Happy one of your embies may it to day 6, it shows its a proven fighter!
> 
> Just got my fertilisation update of the 15 eggs, 9 were mature and 7 have fertilised which is good news. I get a call from the embryo lab tomorrow (day 3) to let me know how they are going (which is nerve wracking), I'm tentatively booked in for Monday for day 5 transfer at 10:30am. Also start the progesterone tonight. So, grow embies grow! Never tried for day 5 transfer, so this is all new ground!

That's amazing news congrats.. 7 is loads, say ur very happy. 5 day transfer would be excellent but don't worry to much  it's hard waiting for the calls ur stomach will be somersaulting LOL.
Xx <3


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> trying4babies said:
> 
> 
> Hi all Got a call.From my clinic, had almost forgotten about my 4th potential embyro growing
> Got fantastic news... It made it to Blast Day 6 100's of cells he said, very happy he said and we were even joking, he said y'all have your hands full with this one hahaha I did ask about a grade, he said we wouldn't freeze if it wasn't good enough but said a BB
> Going to be googling.. Also asked how many cells and he said there's 100's because it's a day 6 and there was something else he said about doubling or other so I'm gona research.. Anyways Girls I hope you are all doing well and excited about how your progress is. I'm in a great mood, back tomoro for scanand in still sick, feeling nauseous so I'm hoping I get better soon <3
> 
> Oooo wow that's amazing news! Is that the one they'll pick for transfer then when you're ready (over any of the others they froze on earlier days?) When it comes to googling 'grading' Ive found that every clinic grades differently! So just bear that in mind. If he says it's strong and he's happy then believe him! :) hope you feel better very soon xxxClick to expand...

Thnks for ur lovely comments.  all of you are very supportive <3 
Lots of different grading I'm hoping today after my scan.they'll have a little chat. My doctor is soooo lovely, she's very petite, foreign and so nice. I'll probably get more bloods etc today hears hoping I'm not lol <3


----------



## Jungleland

How did your appointment go t4b? Our favourite doctor is also petite and foreign too, shes german and shes got a better English vocabularly than me! Haha! She explains things really well xxx


----------



## pisces78

Hi girls, got day 3 update today, out of the 7 fertilised we are down to 5 embies. Still going for day 5 transfer, so fingers crossed, grow embies grow!


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> How did your appointment go t4b? Our favourite doctor is also petite and foreign too, shes german and shes got a better English vocabularly than me! Haha! She explains things really well xxx

Some doctors are great :-D, especially the foreign ones :-D 
The fluid is still there, they printed off more pictures for my file. Got vitals done & bloods. They couldn't find a good vein, my arm was tightened so much thought it was gona fall off. When they finally got some blood I heard them saying the flow was slow. They had a few bottles filled and then I felt a warm sensation On my arm BLOOD :-( they whipped my legs up, propped with pillows and popped an oxygen mask on me for bout 40 mins.. Typically the time I went by myself to the clinic... 
Bak again on Monday for another scan...this morning is the first morning I've had no pain so hoping all is getting better. 
How are you getting on?? <3


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Hi girls, got day 3 update today, out of the 7 fertilised we are down to 5 embies. Still going for day 5 transfer, so fingers crossed, grow embies grow!

Ohh great news for you.. Getting closer now ;-) good luck with it embies<3


----------



## lanet

T4b, did they do a full blood workup to make sure your electrolytes are ok? Dehydration is common with ohss. Did they do a test to see you if your blood is thickening? They had me on baby aspririn bc of the increased risk of blood clots. The fluid didnt go down for about 2 weeks for me. But be careful because there are some really scary complications. Are you drinking and peeing ok? 
Pisces is day 5 tomorrow? Exciting!!!


----------



## Jungleland

Ahh bless you t4b, im a slow bleeder too! They don't struggle to find a vein but I dont give it up easy! Lol on day2 I have to have extra vials of blood for egg share and i always feel woozy when theyre wriggling it around trying to get a better flow, yuck! Hope you feel better soon. Good luck for your transfer Pisces, youve still got a great number of embryos! Fingers crossed for you! Whens your next appointment Lanet? Xxxx


----------



## lanet

My next appt is Friday for transfer!!! Yay!! I start pio, antibiodic, and steroids tomorrow.


----------



## pisces78

Hi girls, transfer is tomorrow, Monday! such a nervous wait! I hope at least one makes it, if not more, fx!


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> T4b, did they do a full blood workup to make sure your electrolytes are ok? Dehydration is common with ohss. Did they do a test to see you if your blood is thickening? They had me on baby aspririn bc of the increased risk of blood clots. The fluid didnt go down for about 2 weeks for me. But be careful because there are some really scary complications. Are you drinking and peeing ok?
> Pisces is day 5 tomorrow? Exciting!!!

Hey lanet not sure what bloods there doing but every 2/3 days there doing full.bloods & it's marked OHSS & ivf etc. My pee one or two days was slightly burny so I'll tell dem in d morning for my check up. They haven't got me on anything except augmentim to stop an infection. I heard the doctor saying last wk the ovary was 8cm (mild ohss) drinking fine tho & eating to much. My poor chest weighs like a ton of bricks as well. So sore. I asked was there anything I could do to about the fluid they said no... Online it says Epsom salted bath reduces fluid so might try that... How are you getting on?


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Ahh bless you t4b, im a slow bleeder too! They don't struggle to find a vein but I dont give it up easy! Lol on day2 I have to have extra vials of blood for egg share and i always feel woozy when theyre wriggling it around trying to get a better flow, yuck! Hope you feel better soon. Good luck for your transfer Pisces, youve still got a great number of embryos! Fingers crossed for you! Whens your next appointment Lanet? Xxxx

I'm normally great for getting blood but for some reason it wasn't happening on Friday..much better now tanks ;-) how are you doing?


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Hi girls, transfer is tomorrow, Monday! such a nervous wait! I hope at least one makes it, if not more, fx!

Omg... Sending u lots of wishes for ur ET.. You'll see it all happening before ur eyes ;-) so excited for u.. The very best of luck and updates wen u can <3


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Ahh bless you t4b, im a slow bleeder too! They don't struggle to find a vein but I dont give it up easy! Lol on day2 I have to have extra vials of blood for egg share and i always feel woozy when theyre wriggling it around trying to get a better flow, yuck! Hope you feel better soon. Good luck for your transfer Pisces, youve still got a great number of embryos! Fingers crossed for you! Whens your next appointment Lanet? Xxxx
> 
> I'm normally great for getting blood but for some reason it wasn't happening on Friday..much better now tanks ;-) how are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm ok thanks, spent the weekend with one of my closest friends who lives about 1.5hr drive away, she's just had her 2nd baby (a boy) and her daughter is 2yrs. It's been fun packed and busy so time has passed quickly. I love spending time with them but I'd be lying if I said it wasnt hard coming home to a quiet childfree house. Sometimes I like coming back to the peace and quiet but not this time. This time it just made me sad :( So so hope that one or both of my embryos have implanted over the last couple of days (I'm 6dp2dt) but i dont 'feel pregnant' 

good to hear you're feeling a bit better hun xx xx


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> pisces78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, transfer is tomorrow, Monday! such a nervous wait! I hope at least one makes it, if not more, fx!
> 
> Omg... Sending u lots of wishes for ur ET.. You'll see it all happening before ur eyes ;-) so excited for u.. The very best of luck and updates wen u can <3Click to expand...

The very best of luck Pisces! I'll be thinking about you tomorrow xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> trying4babies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Ahh bless you t4b, im a slow bleeder too! They don't struggle to find a vein but I dont give it up easy! Lol on day2 I have to have extra vials of blood for egg share and i always feel woozy when theyre wriggling it around trying to get a better flow, yuck! Hope you feel better soon. Good luck for your transfer Pisces, youve still got a great number of embryos! Fingers crossed for you! Whens your next appointment Lanet? Xxxx
> 
> I'm normally great for getting blood but for some reason it wasn't happening on Friday..much better now tanks ;-) how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ok thanks, spent the weekend with one of my closest friends who lives about 1.5hr drive away, she's just had her 2nd baby (a boy) and her daughter is 2yrs. It's been fun packed and busy so time has passed quickly. I love spending time with them but I'd be lying if I said it wasnt hard coming home to a quiet childfree house. Sometimes I like coming back to the peace and quiet but not this time. This time it just made me sad :( So so hope that one or both of my embryos have implanted over the last couple of days (I'm 6dp2dt) but i dont 'feel pregnant'
> 
> good to hear you're feeling a bit better hun xx xxClick to expand...

Ah it does get very emotional seeing family or friends with their children and its a lot harder when ur full of additional hormones.. Keep as positive as you possibly can and plenty of relaxing.
Have you got any symptoms at all?, on crinone gels?


----------



## lanet

T4b the Epsom salt can only get rid of fluid if it is in your veins so you can pee it out. The fluid in the ovaries or abdomen has to be sucked back into your veins first. High sodium and protein can do that. I had a moderate/severe case though. I couldn't lay down and had to sleep sitting up for nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> T4b the Epsom salt can only get rid of fluid if it is in your veins so you can pee it out. The fluid in the ovaries or abdomen has to be sucked back into your veins first. High sodium and protein can do that. I had a moderate/severe case though. I couldn't lay down and had to sleep sitting up for nearly 2 weeks.

Ah really... Maybe ill dose the bath full and hope for the best, might lose some weight in the process lol I'd say you were worn out. The night and morning after I was crippled in pain, couldn't move at all I dosed myself with feminex. Never thought of ohss until the pain wasn't going. How did you get through all that pain ? Xx


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying4babies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Ahh bless you t4b, im a slow bleeder too! They don't struggle to find a vein but I dont give it up easy! Lol on day2 I have to have extra vials of blood for egg share and i always feel woozy when theyre wriggling it around trying to get a better flow, yuck! Hope you feel better soon. Good luck for your transfer Pisces, youve still got a great number of embryos! Fingers crossed for you! Whens your next appointment Lanet? Xxxx
> 
> I'm normally great for getting blood but for some reason it wasn't happening on Friday..much better now tanks ;-) how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ok thanks, spent the weekend with one of my closest friends who lives about 1.5hr drive away, she's just had her 2nd baby (a boy) and her daughter is 2yrs. It's been fun packed and busy so time has passed quickly. I love spending time with them but I'd be lying if I said it wasnt hard coming home to a quiet childfree house. Sometimes I like coming back to the peace and quiet but not this time. This time it just made me sad :( So so hope that one or both of my embryos have implanted over the last couple of days (I'm 6dp2dt) but i dont 'feel pregnant'
> 
> good to hear you're feeling a bit better hun xx xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah it does get very emotional seeing family or friends with their children and its a lot harder when ur full of additional hormones.. Keep as positive as you possibly can and plenty of relaxing.
> Have you got any symptoms at all?, on crinone gels?Click to expand...

I've got sore boobs/nipples and I keep getting dizzy when I stand up plus occasional nausea, but I had the exact same thing last time and wasn't pregnant then, so I'm not putting any hope in those symptoms. Im on cyclogest progesterone pessaries twice a day. Ive not heard of crinone gels are they the same thing? xxxx


----------



## lanet

T4b, it was the most miserable time of my life. Scary and horrible. I never want to experience it again! So u just got through it bc I had no choice! 
Yes the Epsom salt can't hurt so go for it! I also drank dandekion tea, it's a diuretic. Not sure if it helped but it felt like it may have. 
Jungle how many days in are you now? 
I started antibiotics and steroids today, and I start pio injections tonight. I'm getting excited!!


----------



## lanet

Here's my before and during ohss picture 
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-8.jpg


----------



## trying4babies

Crinone® vaginal gel: use one 'applicatorful' daily into the vagina. Just use it on the days of the month your doctor has told you to.
Cyclogest® pessaries: use twice daily on the days of the month your doctor has told you to. Pessaries are generally designed to be inserted into the vagina, but Cyclogest® pessaries are also suitable to be inserted into the back passage, as a suppository. If you are unsure which is the correct way for you to use them, check again with your doctor.

Turns out they're the same  

You poor luvvy, all the symptoms anyways, I wouldn't compare to last time because its more the hormones that are giving you all of them and then there's those shows that used to be on telky, didn't know I was pregnant and went into labour. I'm sure everyone is different... I really am praying ur embie sticks.. That's all it has to do... I do keep telling myself its such an easy process... Were all getting the best pick of the bunch, there getting put in to the exact place it needs to be and not even travel down the fallopian tubes so STICK!!  &#9829;&#10055;&#9829;&#10055;&#9829; I knows its so easy me saying all this you know urself hunni. But we all need to keep our spirits up &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## trying4babies

Omg that's some differnce .. God luv ya &#9829;


----------



## trying4babies

I'll try the tea too thanks


----------



## Jungleland

lanet said:


> T4b, it was the most miserable time of my life. Scary and horrible. I never want to experience it again! So u just got through it bc I had no choice!
> Yes the Epsom salt can't hurt so go for it! I also drank dandekion tea, it's a diuretic. Not sure if it helped but it felt like it may have.
> Jungle how many days in are you now?
> I started antibiotics and steroids today, and I start pio injections tonight. I'm getting excited!!

I had ER a week last saturday and a day2 transfer last monday, test day is this coming saturday 28th so not long to go. Bet you feel so happy to be getting stuck into your prep for friday! :) xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Crinone® vaginal gel: use one 'applicatorful' daily into the vagina. Just use it on the days of the month your doctor has told you to.
> Cyclogest® pessaries: use twice daily on the days of the month your doctor has told you to. Pessaries are generally designed to be inserted into the vagina, but Cyclogest® pessaries are also suitable to be inserted into the back passage, as a suppository. If you are unsure which is the correct way for you to use them, check again with your doctor.
> 
> Turns out they're the same
> 
> You poor luvvy, all the symptoms anyways, I wouldn't compare to last time because its more the hormones that are giving you all of them and then there's those shows that used to be on telky, didn't know I was pregnant and went into labour. I'm sure everyone is different... I really am praying ur embie sticks.. That's all it has to do... I do keep telling myself its such an easy process... Were all getting the best pick of the bunch, there getting put in to the exact place it needs to be and not even travel down the fallopian tubes so STICK!!  &#9829;&#10055;&#9829;&#10055;&#9829; I knows its so easy me saying all this you know urself hunni. But we all need to keep our spirits up &#9829;&#9829;

I know hun, it might not sound like it but I'm definitely not moping around! I talk to my belly every day and so does OH giving words of encouragement. Whatever happens between now and then, I will be hoping and praying that the nurse says 'positive' when we call for our results on saturday. I hope everyone on this thread is pregnant very very soon and we can move onto the 1st tri boards :) xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

lanet said:


> Here's my before and during ohss picture
> https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-8.jpg

My goodness lanet, that does look severe! Did anyone comment that you looked pregnant? That wouldve been an added kick in the teeth given the circumstances! Hopefully youll have a bump that big in a few months :) xxx


----------



## lanet

Haha I didn't leave these house bc 1. I was scared someone would ask that! And 2. I could barely walk! 
Wow your test day will be the day after my transfer, it's coming up!!!!


----------



## trying4babies

Please god we all have bumps very soon.. It'd be the icing on the cake for me and the DH. I want one every year for the next 6yrs not asking for much lol


----------



## Jungleland

lanet said:


> Haha I didn't leave these house bc 1. I was scared someone would ask that! And 2. I could barely walk!
> Wow your test day will be the day after my transfer, it's coming up!!!!

Haha! I've not had OHSS but the bloating at various points in this cycle has made me feel like none of my clothes fit and someones bound to say something at work... right now ive got my shorts undone in fact!

Yes by lunchtime on saturday we'll know! Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Please god we all have bumps very soon.. It'd be the icing on the cake for me and the DH. I want one every year for the next 6yrs not asking for much lol

I'll remind you of that statement when you're in labour with this one ;) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Please do. <3 lol we'll all enjoy the ups and downs together xx roll on Saturday I'm probably more excited than u.. Love hearing BFPS, I do b so happy. Xx


----------



## lanet

Jungle will you do a test at home?


----------



## pisces78

Hi Ladies,

Now PUPO with one early blatie :happydance: testing date 4th July, so not too far away! Which they said was really good quality. So, nerve wracking today, waiting to see if I would get a call in the morning to cancel transfer.

There is another two at earlier stages which will be watched, one a good quality, the other not so good. So, will find out in the next week to 10 days, if we end up with any :cold: frosties, fingers crossed!


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Please do. <3 lol we'll all enjoy the ups and downs together xx roll on Saturday I'm probably more excited than u.. Love hearing BFPS, I do b so happy. Xx

I'm definitely more nervous than excited at this point, how are you feeling today? Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

lanet said:


> Jungle will you do a test at home?

My clinic takes blood first thing and then we call for the result at lunchtime. I'm tempted to do a hpt as soon as I wake up on saturday, then itll take the pressure off waiting for the phonecall for the rest of the day but not sure... xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

pisces78 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Now PUPO with one early blatie :happydance: testing date 4th July, so not too far away! Which they said was really good quality. So, nerve wracking today, waiting to see if I would get a call in the morning to cancel transfer.
> 
> There is another two at earlier stages which will be watched, one a good quality, the other not so good. So, will find out in the next week to 10 days, if we end up with any :cold: frosties, fingers crossed!

Fabulous news Pisces!! Hope you found the transfer process quick and painless and the next week or so passes quickly for you! Xxx


----------



## lanet

Yay for pupo Pisces! How was transfer? Are you on bedrest? I'll be joining you soon! 
Jungle I'm way too scared to hear the results over the phone so I'll be testing early, but I'm going to try to hold off as long as I can.


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> trying4babies said:
> 
> 
> Please do. <3 lol we'll all enjoy the ups and downs together xx roll on Saturday I'm probably more excited than u.. Love hearing BFPS, I do b so happy. Xx
> 
> I'm definitely more nervous than excited at this point, how are you feeling today? XxxClick to expand...

Still wishing u BFP <3
Feeling better today tanks, better form and getting back to normal, still have enlarged sore boobs tho LOL not complaining about size tho. The odd niggling pains in the ovary area but wen I went for my appointment this mornin I had a different doctor, not to my liking at all, she was a bit rough with the internal scan so I'll be mentioning that On Friday (hopefully to my regular doctor and nurse) good news she said that the fluid has reduced quite a lot. Looking at the screen I also seen one huge follicle and I was asking why it was so large and she just kept talking over me reading my file. I didn't like it at all. So was disappointed with her. 
No bloods til Friday  

Any change in symptoms another day another chance of a BFP :-D


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Now PUPO with one early blatie :happydance: testing date 4th July, so not too far away! Which they said was really good quality. So, nerve wracking today, waiting to see if I would get a call in the morning to cancel transfer.
> 
> There is another two at earlier stages which will be watched, one a good quality, the other not so good. So, will find out in the next week to 10 days, if we end up with any :cold: frosties, fingers crossed!

:happydance: hooray its all a countdown now til independence day. Hope it feeling good and positive. You probably have lazy potential frosties Like mine ... I'm surr they'll catch up really fast and they'll go to Blast :-D
How you feeling after transfer <3


----------



## Jungleland

lanet said:


> Yay for pupo Pisces! How was transfer? Are you on bedrest? I'll be joining you soon!
> Jungle I'm way too scared to hear the results over the phone so I'll be testing early, but I'm going to try to hold off as long as I can.

Just chatted it through with OH and he's happy for us to test early on saturday, eak! Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying4babies said:
> 
> 
> Please do. <3 lol we'll all enjoy the ups and downs together xx roll on Saturday I'm probably more excited than u.. Love hearing BFPS, I do b so happy. Xx
> 
> I'm definitely more nervous than excited at this point, how are you feeling today? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Still wishing u BFP <3
> Feeling better today tanks, better form and getting back to normal, still have enlarged sore boobs tho LOL not complaining about size tho. The odd niggling pains in the ovary area but wen I went for my appointment this mornin I had a different doctor, not to my liking at all, she was a bit rough with the internal scan so I'll be mentioning that On Friday (hopefully to my regular doctor and nurse) good news she said that the fluid has reduced quite a lot. Looking at the screen I also seen one huge follicle and I was asking why it was so large and she just kept talking over me reading my file. I didn't like it at all. So was disappointed with her.
> No bloods til Friday
> 
> Any change in symptoms another day another chance of a BFP :-DClick to expand...

Glad to hear you're feeling better every day but that's rubbish about the doc, at times like this you really need reassurance and good care. I always think they've got to look after your mind as well as your ovaries/eggs/womb/embryos etc! Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

And my new 2ww symptom sounds quite scary but it's heart flutters! It comes and goes and can be felt thru skin if me or my OH put our hands just under my left boob. Not worried enough to contact clinic/gp for advice cos I'm sure it's down to nerves and it doesnt hurt its just weird! And obviously I googled and some ppl say it's a sign of early pregnancy but im pretty sure virtually everything is! Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying4babies said:
> 
> 
> Please do. <3 lol we'll all enjoy the ups and downs together xx roll on Saturday I'm probably more excited than u.. Love hearing BFPS, I do b so happy. Xx
> 
> I'm definitely more nervous than excited at this point, how are you feeling today? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Still wishing u BFP <3
> Feeling better today tanks, better form and getting back to normal, still have enlarged sore boobs tho LOL not complaining about size tho. The odd niggling pains in the ovary area but wen I went for my appointment this mornin I had a different doctor, not to my liking at all, she was a bit rough with the internal scan so I'll be mentioning that On Friday (hopefully to my regular doctor and nurse) good news she said that the fluid has reduced quite a lot. Looking at the screen I also seen one huge follicle and I was asking why it was so large and she just kept talking over me reading my file. I didn't like it at all. So was disappointed with her.
> No bloods til Friday
> 
> Any change in symptoms another day another chance of a BFP :-DClick to expand...

Glad to hear you're feeling better every day but that's rubbish about the doc, at times like this you really need reassurance and good care. I always think they've got to look after your mind as well as your ovaries/eggs/womb/embryos etc! Xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Yep jungle, ur defo right. But trying my best not to let it get to me.. In the end it always does. I over analyze everything, it's just my nature baha

Oh good look testing On Saturday.. Be sure to take a photo of the test as well as sometimes lines get stronger... :-D


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> And my new 2ww symptom sounds quite scary but it's heart flutters! It comes and goes and can be felt thru skin if me or my OH put our hands just under my left boob. Not worried enough to contact clinic/gp for advice cos I'm sure it's down to nerves and it doesnt hurt its just weird! And obviously I googled and some ppl say it's a sign of early pregnancy but im pretty sure virtually everything is! Xxxx

If in doubt pour it out is my mOtto. What's the harm in making a call??? <3


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my new 2ww symptom sounds quite scary but it's heart flutters! It comes and goes and can be felt thru skin if me or my OH put our hands just under my left boob. Not worried enough to contact clinic/gp for advice cos I'm sure it's down to nerves and it doesnt hurt its just weird! And obviously I googled and some ppl say it's a sign of early pregnancy but im pretty sure virtually everything is! Xxxx
> 
> If in doubt pour it out is my mOtto. What's the harm in making a call??? <3Click to expand...

I guess I'm avoiding it cos I know they'll probably ask me in! Xxx


----------



## trying4babies

True, but to be taking best care of urself and for the little embryo u have sticking <3 take ggood care of yourself xx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi girls, I took your advice t4b and called clinic re:my heart flutter who passed me to my gp who referred me for an ecg at hospital which came back fine so peace of mind gained :) I'm sure it's either an anxiety thing or a muscle spasm in a weird position. How are you all doing? Xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Glad you got checked out and now you can focus on your relaxing and waiting <3 
Doing well myself thank u 
My holiday can't come quick.enough lol


----------



## lanet

Jungle I've always had heart palpitations. They are harmless but can scare you. I find they are hormone related. Glad you got it checked out though.


----------



## Jungleland

Ahh thats interesting, my hormones are obviously all over the place at the moment so that would make sense. 
Have you got a holiday booked t4b? Where are you off to? Xxx


----------



## trying4babies

It's probably all that excitement getting u going  least you've got the all clear and that's great. Haven't booked anything yet, waiting for motheir nature hoping it'll flush out that nasty polyp otherwise it'll be to have a procedure... Will be going on or after July 26th as hubby can take time off from that date onwards ;-) nice late deal to Spain for some sun ;-) 
I think the days are flying in.. Never wanted Mother Nature to come so quickly.. Defo on the way as I've a massive headache all day...


----------



## trying4babies

My wish came true. Mother nature has arrived... Hoping that by Friday it'll all be good news at my scan so we can arrange review and FET 

How you all doing..


----------



## Jungleland

Good news, lets hope the polyp leaves you naturally so you can get cracking with your fet! :D 
Spain sounds fab! we're booking a short break to Scotland for August :) xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Good news, lets hope the polyp leaves you naturally so you can get cracking with your fet! :D
> Spain sounds fab! we're booking a short break to Scotland for August :) xxx

Tanks jungle  oh it'll be nice to have a break away to look forward to. Will scotland have nice weather then or is it like the irish weather - undependable? 
If I do have fet before 26th of July i won't fly, it'll be bedrest and somewhere locally as i plan on doing nothing after transfer just to be on the safe side  :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Good news, lets hope the polyp leaves you naturally so you can get cracking with your fet! :D
> Spain sounds fab! we're booking a short break to Scotland for August :) xxx
> 
> Tanks jungle  oh it'll be nice to have a break away to look forward to. Will scotland have nice weather then or is it like the irish weather - undependable?
> If I do have fet before 26th of July i won't fly, it'll be bedrest and somewhere locally as i plan on doing nothing after transfer just to be on the safe side  :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Scottish weather will be undependable so will prepare for all outcomes! We've been the last 2 augusts and it's been more sunny than showers luckily but you never know! 


Youve made it so that if you can have your fet next month youll be over the moon but if you cant youll have the holiday to look forward to first which is very smart. Makes the time go faster with lots of fun stuff in the diary xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh be great to get the transfer done and then have the excitement of waiting  just to see 2 distinctive lines would be amazing &#9829;


----------



## Jungleland

I know, I keep dreaming about 2 lovely thick parallel lines! :)


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all, against my usual instincts I tested early this morning (2 days early) and got the dreaded BFN :( there's always a chance I tested too early, and it was only a cheap supermarket test but I've scrutinised it for the slightest line and it's just not there. I'm hoping that doing it this way, we'll feel less of an impact from the official phonecall on saturday but it totally sucks. 

How are you feeling in your 2ww Pisces?
Are you excited for your transfer tomorrow Lanet?
Is your AF really heavy this month t4b? If this is the end of the road for us I'm dreading my period starting, after my last round of ivf it was really heavy and painful. A massive reminder that it hasnt worked! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Hi all, against my usual instincts I tested early this morning (2 days early) and got the dreaded BFN :( there's always a chance I tested too early, and it was only a cheap supermarket test but I've scrutinised it for the slightest line and it's just not there. I'm hoping that doing it this way, we'll feel less of an impact from the official phonecall on saturday but it totally sucks.
> 
> How are you feeling in your 2ww Pisces?
> Are you excited for your transfer tomorrow Lanet?
> Is your AF really heavy this month t4b? If this is the end of the road for us I'm dreading my period starting, after my last round of ivf it was really heavy and painful. A massive reminder that it hasnt worked! Xxxx

Hey jungle
I'd say u wer both very disheartened but what a really good sign is that; AF hasn't arrived & I've read in most cases that BFN's at this stage end up becoming BFP's The HcG hormone might not be strong enough and u may have a late sticker so I'd say if at all possible not to worry as worry will only stress u more. At least On Saturday your blood test will clearly give the clinic a beta. <3 sending lots of baby dust to you sweetie <3

My AF was just spots on Tuesday, yesterday I was in the height of pain for 12 hours, had the top amount of pain relief which didn't work. Had hot water bottle and fleece pjs on and the heat barely made a difference. Was up most the night. Terrible feeling. This morning the pressure feeling has eased but cramping & shooting pains are here now. Heavy flow yesterday & this mornin. Think the polyp is on the move. Hope it moves much faster cause I feel so sick, tired & moody... Think my poor ovaries need a rest all the prodding & probing they've had this month and the pain I've had in one month alone. Sorry ranting On here, have self pity and getting emotional. <3


----------



## trying4babies

Lanet hope it excited for tomorrow? You all set for transfer. Nice timing to at the weekend. Will u be bedresting? <3

Pisces - everything going well??


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, against my usual instincts I tested early this morning (2 days early) and got the dreaded BFN :( there's always a chance I tested too early, and it was only a cheap supermarket test but I've scrutinised it for the slightest line and it's just not there. I'm hoping that doing it this way, we'll feel less of an impact from the official phonecall on saturday but it totally sucks.
> 
> How are you feeling in your 2ww Pisces?
> Are you excited for your transfer tomorrow Lanet?
> Is your AF really heavy this month t4b? If this is the end of the road for us I'm dreading my period starting, after my last round of ivf it was really heavy and painful. A massive reminder that it hasnt worked! Xxxx
> 
> Hey jungle
> I'd say u wer both very disheartened but what a really good sign is that; AF hasn't arrived & I've read in most cases that BFN's at this stage end up becoming BFP's The HcG hormone might not be strong enough and u may have a late sticker so I'd say if at all possible not to worry as worry will only stress u more. At least On Saturday your blood test will clearly give the clinic a beta. <3 sending lots of baby dust to you sweetie <3
> 
> My AF was just spots on Tuesday, yesterday I was in the height of pain for 12 hours, had the top amount of pain relief which didn't work. Had hot water bottle and fleece pjs on and the heat barely made a difference. Was up most the night. Terrible feeling. This morning the pressure feeling has eased but cramping & shooting pains are here now. Heavy flow yesterday & this mornin. Think the polyp is on the move. Hope it moves much faster cause I feel so sick, tired & moody... Think my poor ovaries need a rest all the prodding & probing they've had this month and the pain I've had in one month alone. Sorry ranting On here, have self pity and getting emotional. <3Click to expand...

Thanks hun, and don't apologise for ranting, that's what we're here to do, share the ups and downs (sometimes even when you can't share them with anyone else). A handful of ppl know we're doing ivf but only me, oh and you ladies know that we tested this morning. Hopefully your strong AFmeans your polyp is flushing naturally. Every cloud and all that... :) big hugs xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks hun. That's the best about these forums is you can really open up about feelings. It's so emotional getting through this. Drains so much life.
Im gona be positive from now on and keep smiling all the way... If it's ment to be it won't pass by <3
I'm really rooting for ur test on Saturday ;-) BFP


----------



## trying4babies

Lanet good luck this morning hun. Keep us all posted <3


----------



## Jungleland

Hope you got on ok today lanet! Xxxx


----------



## lanet

I'm all done and home resting! I can't believe it!! https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-11.jpg


----------



## Jungleland

Looking good lanet! Rest up and soak up all the positive vibes! :) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Lanet hope your 2ww flies for you.. <3 Lots of baby dust
Jungle how did ur blood test go this morning are u waiting on the phonr call??


----------



## Jungleland

Hi, it was disappointing news for us this morning but not unexpected so hasnt hit us as hard as last time. I can only hope that my egg share recipient got good news today so it wasn't all in vain. We will probably go bigbang next time and have a full icsi cycle without eggsharing and see what happens when all the eggs are ours. My friend's coming over tonight so that will be good. How are you all feeling? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Hi, it was disappointing news for us this morning but not unexpected so hasnt hit us as hard as last time. I can only hope that my egg share recipient got good news today so it wasn't all in vain. We will probably go bigbang next time and have a full icsi cycle without eggsharing and see what happens when all the eggs are ours. My friend's coming over tonight so that will be good. How are you all feeling? Xxxx

Jungle, so sorry to.hear ur news. Really hope you and ur OH keeping each other smiling through these hard times. Plenty of cuddles xx really hope you will keep trying and to keep positive. Sending u smiles hun <3 <3


----------



## lanet

So sorry jungle, it sounds like you have a good attitude. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks girls , I'm feeling positive, it's not the end of the road for us :) 
Wishing you all BFPs very very soon :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Thanks girls , I'm feeling positive, it's not the end of the road for us :)
> Wishing you all BFPs very very soon :) :hugs: xxx

It's fantastic your so positive. It's the best way to be. We'll all get BFPs eventually And were all still hoping. 
Xx <3


----------



## Jungleland

Hoping that Pisces is coping ok with the 2ww. Thinking about you hun xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Hoping that Pisces is coping ok with the 2ww. Thinking about you hun xxx

Yea, wondering that myself. It's gone very quiet On this thread, which is really unfortunate. Need to be keeping each other in good spirits especially words of comfort such as ur news. Really glad ur not giving up hun.. Xx little miracle awaits us all <3


----------



## pisces78

Thanks jungleland! Def finding it tough, feeling nervous, have AF pains this morning, which is officially due tomorrow never made to OTD without AF, and OTD not till friday. Also, found out no frosties, so this is it for round 2. But it is not over till the witch shows, so stay away you old hag! Such a tough wait. Though DH says he is happy to go another fresh if this doesn't work, so I guess takes some pressure off.


----------



## lanet

Oh Pisces will you do a test at home? 
I'm only 3 days in and itching to test. It's going to be a long wait.


----------



## Jungleland

I was adamant I wouldnt test early but then I couldnt help myself! It was a day short of a whole fortnight after my trigger tho so was certain I wouldnt get a false positive which would break my heart! 
Sorry to hear you didnt get enough to freeze Pisces, we've never had any to freeze so it's an aim of ours for next time, to be blessed with a 5day transfer and some blasts to freeze. We'd be over the moon.
Hoping the witch stays away from you PUPO girls. I'll be hanging around to hear your BFP announcements :dust: xxxx


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Had the best and worst day today, have been having chest pains since yesterday morning, so went into the GP had to have some blood tests and thought I may have a pulmonary embolism which is increased chance with ivf. So, had an early HCG so we could make an informed choice in case I was pregnant about what scans and tests I could do. Well turns out I'm pregnant, BFP, with HCG of 139 at 13 dpo I nearly cried with happiness! but coupled with that my blood test came back that I could possible have an embolism in my lungs, so had to go straight to ER and be monitored and had a chest x-ray and then had to undergo a VQ scan which has a low radiation risk for the baby, so was a real ethical dilemma. 

Such a difficult decision, I decided to have the scan as baby needs me to be healthy to carry him or her. So, I had scan, very bittersweet feeling as don't want to hurt the baby. In the end they found no clot but have a chest infection, they have offered antibiotics but said only take if really feeling bad as could affect pregnancy. So, I wont be taking them! So, just got home after hours in the hospital, what a day! Happy and bitter sweet. Just hoping baby will be ok!


----------



## lanet

Wow what a way to find out you're pregnant! Congratulations! And I'm sorry you had to go through that, hope you feel better soon! Are you 13 days past retrieval? His many past transfer?


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Had the best and worst day today, have been having chest pains since yesterday morning, so went into the GP had to have some blood tests and thought I may have a pulmonary embolism which is increased chance with ivf. So, had an early HCG so we could make an informed choice in case I was pregnant about what scans and tests I could do. Well turns out I'm pregnant, BFP, with HCG of 139 at 13 dpo I nearly cried with happiness! but coupled with that my blood test came back that I could possible have an embolism in my lungs, so had to go straight to ER and be monitored and had a chest x-ray and then had to undergo a VQ scan which has a low radiation risk for the baby, so was a real ethical dilemma.
> 
> Such a difficult decision, I decided to have the scan as baby needs me to be healthy to carry him or her. So, I had scan, very bittersweet feeling as don't want to hurt the baby. In the end they found no clot but have a chest infection, they have offered antibiotics but said only take if really feeling bad as could affect pregnancy. So, I wont be taking them! So, just got home after hours in the hospital, what a day! Happy and bitter sweet. Just hoping baby will be ok!

Omg congrats. Sooo happy for ur BFP. And finding out early too. I'm sure you are both over the moon.with excitement. 
Sorry to hear your not well also but wishing u a quick recovery.xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

We'll girls, we've all been through the ups and downs of ivf/icsi, the blood tests, the emotional rollercoaster and the heartache we've met at some point.
Today I got very upset and cried a few times. Happened in the scan room, they done the scan to check if the polyp was gone. They wanted to be 100% sure so two doctors amd a nurse decided On a saline infusion... Using a speculum, a catheter and some saline it hust hit me lying on the little bed, legs in stirrups and the hubby holding my hand. Had some pain, discomfort and felt embarrassed. All my emotions hit me at once And the tears flew down my face. I could see the hubby feeling my pain and knowing how much I'd go through just to have this miracle. The doctors were happy with the scan.picture & my lady doctor said it was beautiful, she's passionate and made me smile. I've had an awful migraine all dat, took to bed, woke up with the same migraine so took two panadol and had a bit of tea and toast. 
We had our review and will be having our FET on the August cycle. More blood On day 21 of July cycle and an endometrial scratch as well. 
Just found it so tough today...

Have any of you experienced the feelings I had?? <3 <3 babydust to all


----------



## Jungleland

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Had the best and worst day today, have been having chest pains since yesterday morning, so went into the GP had to have some blood tests and thought I may have a pulmonary embolism which is increased chance with ivf. So, had an early HCG so we could make an informed choice in case I was pregnant about what scans and tests I could do. Well turns out I'm pregnant, BFP, with HCG of 139 at 13 dpo I nearly cried with happiness! but coupled with that my blood test came back that I could possible have an embolism in my lungs, so had to go straight to ER and be monitored and had a chest x-ray and then had to undergo a VQ scan which has a low radiation risk for the baby, so was a real ethical dilemma.
> 
> Such a difficult decision, I decided to have the scan as baby needs me to be healthy to carry him or her. So, I had scan, very bittersweet feeling as don't want to hurt the baby. In the end they found no clot but have a chest infection, they have offered antibiotics but said only take if really feeling bad as could affect pregnancy. So, I wont be taking them! So, just got home after hours in the hospital, what a day! Happy and bitter sweet. Just hoping baby will be ok!

Oh my goodness Pisces! What a day you've had! CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!! :happydance: and good news that it's 'only' a chest infection you must have been so scared! 
Lots of fluids, put your feet up and rest! And SMILE! You're pregnant! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> We'll girls, we've all been through the ups and downs of ivf/icsi, the blood tests, the emotional rollercoaster and the heartache we've met at some point.
> Today I got very upset and cried a few times. Happened in the scan room, they done the scan to check if the polyp was gone. They wanted to be 100% sure so two doctors amd a nurse decided On a saline infusion... Using a speculum, a catheter and some saline it hust hit me lying on the little bed, legs in stirrups and the hubby holding my hand. Had some pain, discomfort and felt embarrassed. All my emotions hit me at once And the tears flew down my face. I could see the hubby feeling my pain and knowing how much I'd go through just to have this miracle. The doctors were happy with the scan.picture & my lady doctor said it was beautiful, she's passionate and made me smile. I've had an awful migraine all dat, took to bed, woke up with the same migraine so took two panadol and had a bit of tea and toast.
> We had our review and will be having our FET on the August cycle. More blood On day 21 of July cycle and an endometrial scratch as well.
> Just found it so tough today...
> 
> Have any of you experienced the feelings I had?? <3 <3 babydust to all

Ah honey so sorry that you've had a tough day but you will feel better for letting it all out. And yes we all feel like that sometimes. I cried in waiting room on this occasion just before embryo transfer and felt embarrassed at the time but I dont now looking back. It's a hugely emotional time whether it's good news or bad. And it's really great that you can go ahead with FET in Aug! :hugs:

I'm having the AF frm hell, feel like ive lost a pint of blood and horrible cramps, eugh, right at the start of the working week too and ive had 2 presentations to deliver today and yesterday so just grinning and bearing it. Been sat in my pjs since 6pm feeling sorry for myself! Roll on next week

:dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## pisces78

lanet said:


> Wow what a way to find out you're pregnant! Congratulations! And I'm sorry you had to go through that, hope you feel better soon! Are you 13 days past retrieval? His many past transfer?

Hi Lanet, thankyou I still can't believe it really! I'm 13 days past egg collection and 8 days past transfer of 5 day blastocyst.


----------



## trying4babies

Jungle 

Feeling 90% better today thanks for ur really kind words.. Ur right, have august to look forward too.. I suppose there's no point worrying about anything until then . Hope July AF comes on time as have holidays planned and need to be here on day 21 for blood test ....,
Brought the dogs out for a good 40 mins and another brisk walk later onso cleared my head a good bit. 
Only 3 wks til we get outa this country.. Booked Puerto Rico today which cheered me up so booking the flights next wk 
How are you getting on, you seem really positive


----------



## Jungleland

Excellent news that you've booked a holiday t4b, it will do a lot to relax you before your FET :) 
I'm ok, got upset after having a bit of a fallout with my OH yesterday about something of nothing but we didn't go to bed without making peace first thankfully. Just both had to accept that we've got stuff on our minds and we've been thru a tough few weeks but life goes on regardless doesnt it! 
Booked our debrief appointment at the clinic for next wednesday with our favourite doctor so I've started writing a list of questions to ask.
One of them is about the egg collection process cos I've had it twice now with 2 different doctors and they both did it differently! One drained each follicle really quickly into 4ish big test tubes and the other doc drained each follicle into its own individual test tube. Not sure that either technique affected the overall outcome but it seems strange that they havent got a uniform way of doing it at the same clinic. How do your docs do it girls? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Excellent news that you've booked a holiday t4b, it will do a lot to relax you before your FET :)
> I'm ok, got upset after having a bit of a fallout with my OH yesterday about something of nothing but we didn't go to bed without making peace first thankfully. Just both had to accept that we've got stuff on our minds and we've been thru a tough few weeks but life goes on regardless doesnt it!
> Booked our debrief appointment at the clinic for next wednesday with our favourite doctor so I've started writing a list of questions to ask.
> One of them is about the egg collection process cos I've had it twice now with 2 different doctors and they both did it differently! One drained each follicle really quickly into 4ish big test tubes and the other doc drained each follicle into its own individual test tube. Not sure that either technique affected the overall outcome but it seems strange that they havent got a uniform way of doing it at the same clinic. How do your docs do it girls? Xxxx

It takes a lot out of each of us, it's not easy dealing with bad neews and trying to juggle all other parts of life, Work, Home.... It does get easier  Glad u and the OH sorted it before sleeping. It's really tough and can be very frustrating as well.. My DH isn't a talker at all so does be extremely annoying for me as I like to.talk things through. Always here for a chat or a private mail if needed ;-)

Funny you should say about the follicles been drained like that. My DH said I was only in and out this time for ER and the doctor had said to him it normally takes a lot of "flushing"... Whatever they do really kills me for days.. First ER - aftermath was painful.. I think it depends on the amount of probing of the ovaries.. My first time on ER took a long time 16 EGGS 8 MATURED only 2 fertilised, with less struggle this time we had 12 eggs but only 8 suitable for ICSI and we had 4 that fertilised.. Could be a case of different injections I had but I'd defo ask it as a top priority question.
We were given a choice of a natural FET to medicated FET (HRT) 
Decided On a natural FET as the body is in a more natural state and after checking a few stories online seems to be more successful rates as the body isn't pumped full of additional injections that it works better ;-)


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks hun, my OH is a talker UNTIL he's upset, and then he just sinks into himself so it's obvious when he's upset or annoyed. 

It's so weird how they use different techniques, I found the quicker multiple drain technique more painful but quicker and the other was less painful but longer, but both caused about the same amount of afterpain for about 24hrs. Was your OH allowed in the room with you for ER? 

Natural FET sounds right for you. After all the injections and procedures to get to this point, it'd be nice for the FET to be as non-invasive and natural as possible.

how are you doing Lanet? Have you home tested yet?

how about you Pisces? Are you feeling any better? Have the antib's stayed in the packet?

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

When I went for ER both times I was put under anaesthetic amd at that point DH had to do the business to give a fresh sample. Was ur OH allowed in.. In my clinic I've never heard of any OH/DH going in but they wait in the cubicle for us lovely ladies to come out. 
My DH gets up to mischief, he was playing with the blood pressure thing and had the heart monitor hanging from his ear, when the nurse came in he couldn't get them off.. Was in stitches lol

My DH was talking to the doctor who retrieved the eggs and my DH asked If there was something wrong cause I was only in and out. The doctor explained that I only needed two/three flushes as the eggs came out really quickly. 
Last time I was ages in but was groggy and sore afterwards with pain too. This time round I woke up, felt great & hungry until that evening and was in excruciating pain. Maybe it could depend on the amount of flushing out you need, could be to little of the hcg or too much. I'm sure it depends on the strenght of the hcg, it also depends if the follicles been ruptered if not I'm sure they'd prod alot at the ovaries to get them out. Ita a good question to ask tho  let me know when u find out 
What I'd like to know is if there's follicles left there and implantation happens is it possible for the follicles to create AF and if so cpuld it prevent the embyro from staying stuck to the lining??
Natural is way better for me, praying everything goes to plan.
When have you got ur review :-D 

How's everyone getting on? <3


----------



## Jungleland

Well I must be really lucky because my OH has been there through both of my ERs. The first time, he had his surgical sperm recovery whilst I held his hand, and 20mins later we laid next to each other and he held my hand while the eggs were retrieved. The 2nd time his sperm was already frozen so his only job was to sit and hold my hand and support me :)
So I've watched the procedure in detail on the ultrasound screen, and you can see the needle entering each follicle and draining it. It literally turns from a bunch of black grapes into nothing one at a time. The needle takes out fluid from each follicle and then it gets put under microscope straight away and the embyologist shouts if she finds an egg in the fluid. The eggs are only visible under the microscope. I've not heard anything about follicles rupturing. 

If there are follicles remaining and you've already got an embryo implanting, the hcg that the implanted embie makes the body produce stops you from having your period so I dont think you have to worry about follicles being left over. At both or mine they had a good check they hadnt missed any follicles hiding round the back! 

It sounds like your DH found the perfect way to stay occupied! :D love it! 

Weve got our review on weds next week Xxx


----------



## pisces78

Hi girls,

glad to hear you have your reviews appts going. I would always go with a list of question and dh was so mortified! But I wanted answers! Our ER I was completely under and Dh was not allowed in the room. Not sure of the method they used.

Def feeling better have not taken any antibiotics! I already feel like I have subjected the embryo to enough, with the radiation from the scan! Though the FE nurse was really nice and told me she had a friend who was 20wks pregnant suddenly collaspsed and died from a blood clot in her lungs. So, I will stop beating myself up about it and move on and hope for healthy and happy 9 months. Got my official hcg today, 411, so no more blood tests, just moving into the 2ww for the viability ultrasound scan.


----------



## Jungleland

Good to hear you're feeling a bit better Pisces, your hcg sounds really nice and high too :)
Try not to worry about been poorly and having had the tests, it was definitely important for you to rule out serious illness. Just make up for it with lots of rest, fluids and healthy eating/lifestyle :)

Let us know how your scan goes :hugs: will be thinking about you xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Well I must be really lucky because my OH has been there through both of my ERs. The first time, he had his surgical sperm recovery whilst I held his hand, and 20mins later we laid next to each other and he held my hand while the eggs were retrieved. The 2nd time his sperm was already frozen so his only job was to sit and hold my hand and support me :)
> So I've watched the procedure in detail on the ultrasound screen, and you can see the needle entering each follicle and draining it. It literally turns from a bunch of black grapes into nothing one at a time. The needle takes out fluid from each follicle and then it gets put under microscope straight away and the embyologist shouts if she finds an egg in the fluid. The eggs are only visible under the microscope. I've not heard anything about follicles rupturing.
> 
> If there are follicles remaining and you've already got an embryo implanting, the hcg that the implanted embie makes the body produce stops you from having your period so I dont think you have to worry about follicles being left over. At both or mine they had a good check they hadnt missed any follicles hiding round the back!
> 
> It sounds like your DH found the perfect way to stay occupied! :D love it!
> 
> Weve got our review on weds next week Xxx

That sounds really nice that he was beside you holding your hand. Different places must use different methods.. Much rather prefer been under for egg collection, although would have been nice to see them been taken out.. " the rupturing is that the follicles have loosened so they can travel, making it easier for collection" ;-)
Nice to know that bit of info now as well jungle. ;-) so glad to hear the body stops producing cause it was a really big worry for me. 
My DH is so funny sometimes lol :haha::haha:
Oh Wednesday will fly in, let us know how you get on ;-)

Pisces glad to hear ur getting well.. As jungle said plenty of fluids/rest/eating  great that you finally got it BFP, happy times ahead for u and the OH/DH <3

Lanet; hows ur 2ww one week down now and only one to go, have u attempted a HPT yet? Any symptoms?


----------



## lanet

Hi girls, I've been keeping quiet but I've been getting bfp since 5dp5dt!


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> Hi girls, I've been keeping quiet but I've been getting bfp since 5dp5dt!

:happydance: congrats lanet. Delighted with your wonderful news.. Could be twins, 5dpt is an amazing result. I'd say ur over the moon and cant wait to inform ur clinic/hospital  are u due to have a blood test or HPT on official testing day?


----------



## lanet

Yes I have bloodwork on the 9th. I already told my clinic as I needed to order more meds. 
I feel bad posting bfp when people are getting bfns because I'm all too familiar with that feeling. But yes we are over the moon and can't quite believe it! 
I took a frer on 5dp5dt, then 2 digitals on 6dp5dt, then 2 more frers on 7dp5dt, all positive!!!


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> Yes I have bloodwork on the 9th. I already told my clinic as I needed to order more meds.
> I feel bad posting bfp when people are getting bfns because I'm all too familiar with that feeling. But yes we are over the moon and can't quite believe it!
> I took a frer on 5dp5dt, then 2 digitals on 6dp5dt, then 2 more frers on 7dp5dt, all positive!!!

Lanet that's really fantastic news, it reminds us of what we will all.finally achieve as we've all experienced BFN's for many yrs. It gives us all hope that it can.happen and very happy for u both.. <3 :happydance: roll on the 9th for ur official bloods BFP :happydance:


----------



## Jungleland

Congratulations lanet :hugs: never feel guilty about posting bfp, i know everyone is different but i take a lot from sharing other peoples positive news  bet youre over the moon!
sorry ive been quiet, had a wedding yesterday and tour de france in yorkshire on our doorstep today so been very busy! 
Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## lanet

Thank you ladies, I also enjoyed seeing ivf bfps. It let me know it really works! I still cannot believe this is my turn though! I've tested everyday, my clinic doesn't do beta until 12dp5dt. My dh knows not to say anything when I keep testing now, I've just told him I need to see it, I need to see it's real. My line is darker than the control line now at 9dp5dt. It's a beautiful second line. My bfp on the 42nd month of ttc. I'm not sure what it will take for me to believe it!


----------



## Jungleland

Keep going with the hpts if it makes you smile lanet :) in 42 months you're likely to have looked longingly at a BFN torturing yourself looking for a faint line! Outweigh all those with positive ones! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Lanet u can take a pregnancy test every day for nine months just to smile. If you take a picture and frame it, you'll smile every night goin.to bed
I'd say ur so excited now.


----------



## Jungleland

Hi girls! Hope everyone is well, had my followup appointment today and booked to go for icsi again in October :happydance:
The difference being that this time all the eggs will be ours because we're not going to egg share for this next cycle so hopefully doubling our chances of success :)
feeling really positive about our next cycle, lucky number 3 :)
We have also been offered an endometrial scratch this time (during my September cycle the month before), have any of you had this before? We're erring on the side of having it but I've not done any research yet. 
:hugs: to all
Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Hi girls! Hope everyone is well, had my followup appointment today and booked to go for icsi again in October :happydance:
> The difference being that this time all the eggs will be ours because we're not going to egg share for this next cycle so hopefully doubling our chances of success :)
> feeling really positive about our next cycle, lucky number 3 :)
> We have also been offered an endometrial scratch this time (during my September cycle the month before), have any of you had this before? We're erring on the side of having it but I've not done any research yet.
> :hugs: to all
> Xxxx

Jungle that's great news, all ur eggs for urself and set for October cycle. 
I would advise having it done.. My clinic has seen a swore in viable pregnancies already And that's enough advise I need to have the procedure done. I researched it And there's a jump in % rates of pregnancies.
On these forums as well I've seen comments that they've had success with the scratch. I'll be having my scratch as well, it's not very pleasant but they said they'll prescribe diazepam to help, so if u have a less pain threshold for that area get something, pain killers didn't work for me.
It's very similar to a smear with an extra contraption to open the cervix, which I hate. Some ppl don't feel anything at all. Basically, it's very good for implantation, your AF will look extremely fresh afterwards. But were all hoping this time that AF won't arrive.


----------



## Jungleland

Yes I've started researching and many clinics appear to show 20% increase in chance of pregnancy so it sounds worth a try! I'm also researching acupuncture for relaxation because I was definitely more stressed in my 2nd cycle than my first and dont want that to continue so that might help
how are you feeling generally? xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Yes I've started researching and many clinics appear to show 20% increase in chance of pregnancy so it sounds worth a try! I'm also researching acupuncture for relaxation because I was definitely more stressed in my 2nd cycle than my first and dont want that to continue so that might help
> how are you feeling generally? xxxx

Yep, big increase. So worth doing. I've looked into acupuncture and the maya fertility massage so I'm booking this in August before transfer. I certainly agree with stressing more on the 2nd cycle. I'm hoping FET will give me a BFP. 
Have to say jungle, I feel amazing now, back to myself thankfully and myself & the hubby finally getting back to normal as the intimacy was an issue for me, so after a long period of not doing anything was hard to get into the swing of things. For the first time in yrs I seen my ovulation happening and praying a miracle happens this month as his Sperm increased to 7mill From 1mill, his motility increased and his morphology increased. They say after ivf/icsi that chances are high for natural conception here's to hoping and if not have fet for August ;-how are u doin, looking forward to ur break away? ;-)


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Happy for you jungleland booked in for ICSI not too far away, 3rd time is the charm, fingers crossed. Yes, I think having all your eggs gives you a great chance of finding that lucky embryo! I had 28 eggs collected (over 2 fresh cycles) to finally get my bfp! As a matter of interest, do you find out if your shared eggs become pregnancies or do the clinic keep it confidential? Would you rather know or not?

I had the endo scratch procedure in May this year and next thing you know my June fresh ICSI results in a bfp! So, I def say go ahead and do it! 

Def just like a pap smear, slightly uncomfortable but not too bad, geez it couldn't def compare to anything like childbirth and if increases our chances, I was willing to try anything! My FE just did in the consulting room, took like 5 minutes, took a little time to try and get the catheter into my uterus, but then away he went. I tried to distract myself by saying "scrape, scrape, scrape" I also did the pineapple core at implantation and had a reiki massage to unblock my energy channels for healthy eggs and conception (bit of a sceptic but thought why not)!!


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Hi Pisces
> 
> HI'll try anything too ....y for you jungleland booked in for ICSI not too far away, 3rd time is the charm, fingers crossed. Yes, I think having all your eggs gives you a great chance of finding that lucky embryo! I had 28 eggs collected (over 2 fresh cycles) to finally get my bfp! As a matter of interest, do you find out if your shared eggs become pregnancies or do the clinic keep it confidential? Would you rather know or not?
> 
> I had the endo scratch procedure in May this year and next thing you know my June fresh ICSI results in a bfp! So, I def say go ahead and do it!
> 
> Def just like a pap smear, slightly uncomfortable but not too bad, geez it couldn't def compare to anything like childbirth and if increases our chances, I was willing to try anything! My FE just did in the consulting room, took like 5 minutes, took a little time to try and get the catheter into my uterus, but then away he went. I tried to distract myself by saying "scrape, scrape, scrape" I also did the pineapple core at implantation and had a reiki massage to unblock my energy channels for healthy eggs and conception (bit of a sceptic but thought why not)!!

Pineapple core, what's that pisces?? ill try anything too


----------



## pisces78

Hi T4B!

Pineapple core helps with Implantation of the embryo. Pineapple Core has what is called bromelain that will help with implantation within in. 

Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.

For IVF cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.


----------



## pisces78

I know sounds crazy but like I said will try anything to improve my chances!


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks Pisces 

Never heard of that one before but ill defo try it out. and I love pineapples which is even better..  Hoping tescos will have them on offer lol.. 

How do ya feel been pregnant, I'd say it feels amazing xxxx


----------



## pisces78

Still can't believe it! Still in shock really.Happy but nervous and hoping the baby is ok and growing normally! Hopefully, after the 6w scan I can relax abit more! But enjoying each day as it comes! Doing my best to keep healthy eating lots of vegies, taking my vitamins and doing pilates 2 x week, so at least I know I'm doing the best I can for baby!


----------



## Jungleland

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Happy for you jungleland booked in for ICSI not too far away, 3rd time is the charm, fingers crossed. Yes, I think having all your eggs gives you a great chance of finding that lucky embryo! I had 28 eggs collected (over 2 fresh cycles) to finally get my bfp! As a matter of interest, do you find out if your shared eggs become pregnancies or do the clinic keep it confidential? Would you rather know or not?
> 
> I had the endo scratch procedure in May this year and next thing you know my June fresh ICSI results in a bfp! So, I def say go ahead and do it!
> 
> Def just like a pap smear, slightly uncomfortable but not too bad, geez it couldn't def compare to anything like childbirth and if increases our chances, I was willing to try anything! My FE just did in the consulting room, took like 5 minutes, took a little time to try and get the catheter into my uterus, but then away he went. I tried to distract myself by saying "scrape, scrape, scrape" I also did the pineapple core at implantation and had a reiki massage to unblock my energy channels for healthy eggs and conception (bit of a sceptic but thought why not)!!

Thanks hun I think we're definitely going to go for the scratch! And I've already tried pineapple core too! :winkwink:
To answer your question, it's up to me whether or not to find out whether my donations have resulted in 'live births' so for starters i cant find out until november 2014 at the earliest (9mnths after I first donated). If I choose to find out theyll tell me the number of births and the genders. My personal preference is to only find out when our own ivf journey has ended (hopefully with our own little one). I could choose to never find out,but then any children born from my eggs would have the right to find out identifable info about me when theyre 18 so I'd rather be prepared for that eventuality, however, theres no guarantee that-
1) theyd have any interest in meeting me or finding more out about me
2) their parents might never tell them that they were conceived that way e.g. never tell them that the mum who gave birth to them didnt produce the egg they were created from
I wrote a 10 page letter to any children born from my eggs for them to read when theyre old enough, some of it is aimed at the women/woman I've donated to and references my feelings about helping another woman with infertility challenges that are different to mine but that I hope that ive helped her reach her dream of creating a family. It was a hugely emotional decision and even though our first 2 cycles have ended in BFN I havent regretted it for a second xxx


----------



## Jungleland

trying4babies said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Yes I've started researching and many clinics appear to show 20% increase in chance of pregnancy so it sounds worth a try! I'm also researching acupuncture for relaxation because I was definitely more stressed in my 2nd cycle than my first and dont want that to continue so that might help
> how are you feeling generally? xxxx
> 
> Yep, big increase. So worth doing. I've looked into acupuncture and the maya fertility massage so I'm booking this in August before transfer. I certainly agree with stressing more on the 2nd cycle. I'm hoping FET will give me a BFP.
> Have to say jungle, I feel amazing now, back to myself thankfully and myself & the hubby finally getting back to normal as the intimacy was an issue for me, so after a long period of not doing anything was hard to get into the swing of things. For the first time in yrs I seen my ovulation happening and praying a miracle happens this month as his Sperm increased to 7mill From 1mill, his motility increased and his morphology increased. They say after ivf/icsi that chances are high for natural conception here's to hoping and if not have fet for August ;-how are u doin, looking forward to ur break away? ;-)Click to expand...

Great to hear youre getting back to normal t4b, we are too :) 
we have absolutely zero sperm in normal ejaculate so it would take a miracle for us to fall pregnant naturally but we still hope every month! It only takes one after all!

lanet- excellent beta results in your sig, chance of twins for you im thinking! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey jungle

I got no email to say you replyed.. Sorry your only hearing from me now. 

Just reading your post about ur egg donation. I never knew that's the way it worked. Its really good to know for future reference :-D

So glad u and the hubby are getting back to the norm too, it's a great feeling to have. 

How is everything with you, back to working duties as usual I'd say.. We went out the weekend and must say we had a ball. Karaoke, and the bar man gave us free shots and cocktails. Was nice to relax and let my hair down  also lost 9.9lbs last week so was a bit of celebrations happening as well.. 

Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi! Definitely back to normal, work is taking up most of my time but had monday off this week to go to a kiddies theme park with my 2 best friends and their children. I handled it so much better than I thought I would, we had an amazing time and had no down moments afterwards.
Your night out sounds fab :D ! 
Your FET is coming round soo quick, we're already halfway through July! :)
Great weightloss progress too! I find it hard to be disciplined with diet and exercise in between ivf cycles but it's got to be the best thing for our future babies :)
Xxx


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies. Jungle what an amazing selfless thing to do. Would you do the same with embryos? I debate what to do if I have extra. 
T4b have you started meds for fet?
I have heard wonderful things about the scratch. In fact a friend of mine just did it after 2 failed ivf and a fet. And now on her 3rd ivf she's 6 weeks pregnant and saw the heartbeat yesterday!
Jungle I'm very happy with my betas, it's just reassuring. I can't wait for my scan next week and we will find out 1 or 2!


----------



## Jungleland

Hi Lanet! 
It was definitely not an entirely selfless act, our ICSI was over half price as a result, but it is good to know that I might have helped someone else.
I don't think we'd do the same with embryos as they would be the perfect mix of me and OH whereas the eggs would be mixed with the recipients partners sperm. I've been matched with ladies with a similar eye/hair/skin colour to me though so that babies would look as much as possible like their mum. I can see us using all our embryos regardless how many there are (but that's said by someone who has never got an embryo to day5 to freeze! I might think differently if we ever get multiple frosties!)
I'm hearing nothing but good things about the scratch so we're definitely doing that next time :) 
I'm excited about your scan too!! Xx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Hi! Definitely back to normal, work is taking up most of my time but had monday off this week to go to a kiddies theme park with my 2 best friends and their children. I handled it so much better than I thought I would, we had an amazing time and had no down moments afterwards.
> Your night out sounds fab :D !
> Your FET is coming round soo quick, we're already halfway through July! :)
> Great weightloss progress too! I find it hard to be disciplined with diet and exercise in between ivf cycles but it's got to be the best thing for our future babies :)
> Xxx

Delighted for u jungle that u done really well with ur friends children. That was really tough for me last time.. They all popping them lol
I've always struggled with my weight since I was about 7 or 8... Up and down so really this time me has gone so well.. Can still enjoy everything just need to count calories xxx

I'm not due AF until 23rd ish so one that arrives I've to have a blood test on day 21 for progesterone levels.. I'll be getting the scratch also    

How are u lanet, you due a scan anytime soon.. Haven't googled that far ahead yet lol


----------



## Jungleland

My friend once said to me that I do so well with her daughter and my other friends and their kids and said if it was her she couldn't do it and she'd hibernate away from everyone who had children. My response was if I did that I'd literally have no friends left! Lol! Gotta laugh xxxx


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies, I had a very scary day 2 days ago, I started bleeding bright red. I went to the emergency room and after a 6 hour wait they did an ultrasound. They saw twins! The er dr was terrible and said 1 was too small. However my fertility dr said that's silly bc I'm only 5 weeks 4 days. She said seeing 2 gestational sacs, yolk sacs, and fetal poles is excellent at this stage. And that it's too hard to measure anything right now. My ultrasound with her is Wednesday and I'm praying I see 2 perfect heartbeats. It's been so upsetting. My hcg was 18,166. I'm feeling nausea and sore boobs. They said the bleed was a small subchorionic hemorrage which is pretty common and usually harmless. What a roller coaster! I would feel better If I had been far enough along to see heartbeats. I feel like I can't quite process twin news until I see them. Why can't it be Wednesday already!


----------



## Jungleland

Ahh bless you lanet I know EXACTLY how that feels. So so scary to have a bleed when you're pregnant but all the signs are looking good, your huge hcg and 2 fetal poles, gest sacs and yolk sacs! Twins! Amazing news! Are you still bleeding now or has it stopped? Was it just a bleed or did you have any cramping with it? Try to take a lot of comfort from your nausea and sore boobs as these are such good sins that everything is ok. 
Hoping wednesday comes very quickly for you and you see two beautiful beating hearts :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lanet

The bleeding stopped after that 1 time, but it was definitely more than spotting! I felt a slight achiness but no cramps. I just can't wait for my RE to give me some more answers.


----------



## Jungleland

Definitely, you just need some reassurance hun :hugs: 
I'll be thinking about you xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi ladies,
T4B how's it going, did AF make a timely appearance? Hope so because it's one step closer to FET!
Lanet I posted on another thread about your amazing heartbeat/placement scan, TWINS! Hoping you havent had any more scary bleeds
Pisces how are you feeling? Are you fully recovered now? Have you had an early scan too? 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## lanet

Thanks jungle. No more bleeds but some brownish spotting yesterday. They said the hemorrhage is small and will either bleed out or reabsorb. They told me not to freak if more comes out (but I will!)
Jungle what's your next step??


----------



## Jungleland

I'm relaxing at the moment between cycles, but the variables we're changing for next time are-

1 Not egg sharing (effectively doubling our chances - we egg shared for both of our failed cycles)
2 Having the endometrial scratch in my September cycle ready to stim in October
3 I've applied for 2 weeks unpaid leave from work, coupled with one week annual leave which means I'll have all of the stims, egg collection and embryo transfer plus a few days recovery without having to worry about work at all (in my last 2 failed cycles I only had minimal time off for hospital appointments and 4-5days (inc weekends) away from work around egg collection
4 Not 100% sure yet but might have some acupuncture too

Feeling REALLY positive at the moment (hearing your amazing outcome has definitely helped) and looking forward to August which contains -

- my 30th birthday 
- a week long course in london which I've been waiting to go on for ages
- my oh's birthday
- our holiday to scotland

Plus the weather in England is so nice at the moment, in fact I'm writing this from my back garden!

Everything feels better in the sunshine!

Whens your next appointment lanet? Do they see you again at your fertility clinic or are you passed to normal midwives now? Xxx


----------



## lanet

That all sounds very promising! Acupunture is very relaxing and time off work will help too. 
I have my first OB appt tomorrow, with the dr that will see me all during my pregnancy and deliver me. I also see my fertility dr for another scan next week and possibly the week after and then I'm done.


----------



## Jungleland

It'll be so reassuring for you to have regular scans and lots of 'babies first pictures' for you to take home :) xxx


----------



## pisces78

Hi jungleland,

Yes had my scan on Monday, and all is well. Little peanut had a heartbeat of 122, was measuring 6w3d when I was 6w5d but I'm assured all within normal limits. Now just passed 7 weeks, so very exciting. Haven't had any real morning sickness just a horrible taste in my mouth and sometimes feel alittle queasy but I'm starving all the time, I eat so much but don't put on any wieght at all! 
I have a GP check up on Monday and won't have another scan till 12 weeks and then first mid-wife appointment is not till week 14.

good to hear you are feeling positive about your next cycle with some changes. It certainly makes you feel you have more control of an unpredicatable situation!!

Glad to hear you have lovely weather and are feeling relaxed. I start teaching uni students next week 100 students for the first time and feeling alittle overwhelmed not sleeping right! Hopefully, I will get into the swing of it and not feel so stressed out about it!!


----------



## Jungleland

Great news Pisces! 
It's funny how every countries midwife practices vary. In my area of England we see midwife at about 7 weeks and scan at 12wks then midwife again at 15weeks to hear heartbeat with doppler :) and there's not much continuity, you can get a different midwife every time and a different set of midwives work in the hospitals delivering. So unless you have a homebirth you'll never recognise the midwife who delivers your baby
All the very best of luck with your teaching :) xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey all... Been quite a busy few wks, volunteering at a summer project. Had a great time as well as the kids, I'd defo do it again and already gona be helping out in the future too so really looking forward to it ;-)
I was due Af last Wednesday, no signs at all of it arriving.. Went & bought 2 preggo tests, arrived home and wallagh AF arrived LOL Few pressure pains but nothing as bad as what I've previously experienced. They seem heavy but healthy, if u get me....

Heading on our holidays this Wednesday so gona pack today and be ready for the plane late Tuesday/wed mornin...

Glad everythings going great for u Pisces, very exciting and good look with teaching uni students. I'm sure you'll be great ;-). 

Lanet thinking of you and hope all will be perfect on Wednesday... I'd say u got such a fright but as jungle said with having the nausea and other symptoms it shoes good signs.. And congrats on twins too, a big congrats to you <3

Jungle - you'll have a ball in scotland, you need to let if hair down and go wild.. Weather is gorgeous here too seen it on the news that it's a proper summer 
Great that you'll have time off for your cycle.. Two birthdays to look forward to as well so enjoy every moment ;-) I'd say your praying for time to fly in to start the cycle. Also PM'd u <3


----------



## lanet

Hi t4b, thanks and I guess I didn't update here, both babies were doing great with heartbeats at 126. I had a scan Wednesday and Friday, and another scan this Wednesday. I'm getting so sick that it's been really hard to deal with and I'm praying it lets up so I can still function. Hope you are all well!


----------



## Jungleland

T4B I bet you're very excited about your holiday! Put your feet up, forget the diet for a week and enjoy it, you deserve it! 
Hopefully AF will have vacated by the time you arrive :) 

Lanet LOVE your profile pic!! Makes it so real :) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey all

Hope you are all well... On holidays in sunny Puerto Rico.. 

Af was 4 day's late and they finally arrived two Saturdays ago I've had AT FOR 10 DAYS now.. Getting worried tho.. On Friday evening (6days of period) was light and just gone.. Then.Saturday evenin it's like AF started all over again this time with clots, extremely bright red too.. I've got discomfort and tired too.. 
Any suggestions or anyone heard this happening? I'm due bak in my.Unit On day 21 for progesterone bloods.. I'll be calling first thing on Monday (only Home on Sunday night)

Would really help with any info xx


----------



## Jungleland

Oh no t4b, so sorry you're having to deal with all this whilst on holiday. I'm totally clueless as to what's causing your strange AF symptoms, have you had any bad cramps with it? :hugs: 
sorry my reply is late, it was my birthday yesterday so didnt get online at all. Is the bleeding still as bad today?
xxxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Oh no t4b, so sorry you're having to deal with all this whilst on holiday. I'm totally clueless as to what's causing your strange AF symptoms, have you had any bad cramps with it? :hugs:
> sorry my reply is late, it was my birthday yesterday so didnt get online at all. Is the bleeding still as bad today?
> xxxxx

Thanks jungle

I rested in the room today and plan on resting til home. No.cramping.. Bleeding has eased now and clotting seems to have stopped. 12 days is such a long time to have AF. Mine a're normally 3-4 days long. I've taken pics for the doctors to see. There was a lot. Thankfully feeling better tho. It's the worry that gets me all afraid. 

Happy belated birthday. Hope u had a great day ;-)


----------



## Jungleland

It's definitely a long time hun, I think anything over a week most people would consider unusual. I hope you get some answers. It's good that the bleeding is easing now. On the flipside, mine was unusually light last week, I wouldnt be surprised if I didn't ovulate at all. If it's not one thing that's worrying us it's the other! :S xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

Hope you get on ok at clinic tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> It's definitely a long time hun, I think anything over a week most people would consider unusual. I hope you get some answers. It's good that the bleeding is easing now. On the flipside, mine was unusually light last week, I wouldnt be surprised if I didn't ovulate at all. If it's not one thing that's worrying us it's the other! :S xxx :hugs:

Sorry for the late reply. Was busy after holidays and getting back to normal. Went to the clinic for Day 21 test. Mentioned what had happened to the nurse and she didn't seem to.think there was a problem. In my eyes there is, but she didn't have my file so basically she should have checked before making any opinion. I've cancelled this months cycle and going to.see how I feel and how this cycle goes. Die them on Sat/sun, haven't had a break at all... 
Not going to rush in when I feel theres something wrong.. So looks like itll be Sept/Oct now.


----------



## Jungleland

That's a very brave decision hun. I'd be tempted to plough on but giving your body time to settle down into normal can only be a good thing, and selfishly for me, it'll mean we'll be having treatment around the same time together again :hugs: 
Just back from a week in london on a course which was amazing, me and my colleague ate/drank out every night and I know I need to start thinking about detoxing leading up to Oct! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> That's a very brave decision hun. I'd be tempted to plough on but giving your body time to settle down into normal can only be a good thing, and selfishly for me, it'll mean we'll be having treatment around the same time together again :hugs:
> Just back from a week in london on a course which was amazing, me and my colleague ate/drank out every night and I know I need to start thinking about detoxing leading up to Oct! Xxxx

It was the best decision cause I'd never forgive myself if I went ahead and had a failed cycle. I'd of only blamed it on not waiting..  we'll have to synchronise cycles lol

How lovely enjoying foods & drinks, you always need to enjoy life and try to.stay stress free.. What better way with been away for a few days. Think I'll need a detox to.. I need to get back into a routine, haven't been since back from hols...
Back fresh next week. Starting a new job Monday and have College starting mid September so lots of changes.. ;-)


----------



## Jungleland

Oo new job, very exciting! Good luck! Just noticed lanets new profile pic! <3 xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey jungle

Lots of news.. decided not to get the endometrial scratch because of the heavy bleeds and clots so made a quick decision to start.. was a couple of days late this month so I called and arranged to go ahead.. the nurse called back just to make sure as I was so adamant before.
had day 21 blood's last month and it was a lowsy 2 so was put on fematabs - 4 each night, only symptoms is back pain but liveable.. so unfortunately it's a medicated cycle ... day 14 today and had a scan - nurse called doctor in to double check as she asked if I ever had surgery on the lining WEIRD -mentioned the previous polyp and she said that's it .... got the go ahead that all ok.. lining is 9.45 they said happy with that and it's a comfortable size for baby.. I've to continue on fematabs and wait for call to start crinone gels ... could be Friday transfer or early nxt wk and they are using my day 5 blasto so can't wait 

You starting soon? / xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Ahhh great to hear from you t4b, you've had a lot going on haven't you! Bet it feels great to be getting going again, putting up with the back pain etc is a small price to pay if it gets you your :bfp: hey?! Fingers crossed for you hun, always here to lend an ear if you wanna chat it through, particularly the exhausting symptom spotting PUPO stage. What they said about your lining was weird but rest assured they wouldn't go ahead if they weren't sure it was the right thickness etc and if it's lumpy bumpy from the polyp removal/previous scratch then I'd say there was all the more nooks and crannies for embie to settle into for 9months :hugs:
Our endo scratch is coming out at 14th oct followed by day 1 of icsi cycle on 22nd oct but it all could change if AF is late, i'm due on 24th next week xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Are you transferring today hun? Thinking about you xxxxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Found the perfect thread for you: ASSISTED CONCEPTION&#12299;CALLING SEPTEMBER 2014 FETS :thumbup: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Found the perfect thread for you: ASSISTED CONCEPTION&#12299;CALLING SEPTEMBER 2014 FETS :thumbup: :hugs: xxxx

Hey hunni, 
I had no access to the forum my phone was logging in and couldn't send msgs. The hubby surprised me with a new phone and coat the other day.
I was very sick on friday, thought we had to cancel, terrible back pain too, however yesterday we transferred a Day 6 blastocyst, got overwhelmed and had some tears of happiness, obviously lol... 
This experience feels very different, more that wer prepared for both outcomes. Today is classed as day 1 so testing is October 8th ;) which is day 16. I've to keep taking my 4 fematabs each night along with crinone gel twice daily, so its just a waiting game now xx

How exciting you have ur endo scratch soon, have they advised on what meds yet?? Xx hope u are well hunni Xxx :coffee::flower:


----------



## Jungleland

Ahh my fingers are crossed for you and your blast. Sending lots of implantation vibes your way :hugs: 

AF is due tomorrow so will be ringing up and confirming dates tomorrow all being well. 

I've got an appointment (bloods and formal booking in) on 1st Oct. Then scratch approx 14th Oct I think. Then on my actual cycle I'll likely be on the same meds as last time- antagonist protocol - 200gonal F, cetrotide and trigger 36hrs before collection but they'll decide for sure on day2 after scan and bloods.

Eak time is flying! 

I so hope that this is your month hun, will be praying for you and your embie xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh thanks jungle.. having such awful pain from meds.. like an old woman trying to walk.. its rare but a side effect, to top that my toe started bleeding and ive strained my neck trying to manoeuvre into bed..i feel like im been tested.. started college last wk too.. so much goin on... im really keeping positive as much as I can... 
Happy with transfer too... im not sure if i should test early or not tho??!

ur cycle will fly by... looking back it's hard to believe that we are finally at the 2ww


----------



## Jungleland

Ah bless you, you're having a tough time amongst it arent you. But you've got a good attitude trying to stay positive and keeping your mind occupied at college can't be a bad thing too, as long as it's not stressing you out.
I tested only 1 or 2 days early last time. Would there be a chance of a false positive with the meds you've been on? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Feeling a little sorry for myself.. just bus'in it home probably another hour or more til i change bus.. pain got worse but gona go home do my assignment and rest til tomoro morning 
Not sure if the meds wud show a false test as If it turns out that i am ive to still stay on meds for a further month so i wouldnt say so... i tested on day 10 or 11 last cycle in 2011 & straight away it was a big fat no and day 13 af arrived... i knew then it was a defo BFN 
This cycle completely different as Its an fet with meds and no symptoms except back pain...
2011 Cycle was giving me alsorts of symptoms and with me believing i was only made the outcome worse... 
Its Day 2 today but really day 8 as It was a day 6 embyro 
Ill be brushing up on my implant times with google


----------



## Jungleland

It seems that FET dates are so confusing! When you say day2 is today, what are you counting from? 
on antagonist protocol I count-
Day1 first day of AF
Day2 first scan/blood test
Day3 start stimms
Day12-ish trigger
Day14-ish collection
Day16 transfer of 2day embryo or
Day17 transfer of 3day embryo or
Day19 transfer of 5day embryo 
Day 28 preg test day

Ive stopped work at lunch today (using my stored up flexi leave) cos ive got terrible cramps and just feel grotty. Got AF pain but no sign of AF yet...
Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

AF has just arrived :happydance: so I got straight on the phone and booked my endo scratch for 16th October. Feels soooo good to be doing something! Scratch will be done on day23 of my cycle Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

HAPPY DAYS JUNGLE least now its the start of something special. ;-) 
Im on my 2 week wait so Day 2 of the next 2wks... they ask to test on day 16 so its actually more than two wks... if it works ill be exactly 22days pregnant ;-)
Xxx a girl on another thread tested and is pregnant she had a day 5 blast amd is 4days past transfer... im 2days past 6day blast


----------



## Jungleland

I'd be soooo tempted to test, if you did and it was negative at least you'd know that if you get a faint line in the next few days it'd definitely be the start of a bfp... the 2ww is torture isnt it! To test or not to test!
I think embryo should have started to attach pretty much straight away for a day6 blast...have you googled? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Cant find much about a 6 day blast transfered so annoying and i just tested secretly lol bfn but its way to early haha


----------



## Lolly1985

Good luck trying!! Really rooting for you hun and glad you're not upset because yep, it's still super early! Come on BFP :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

It's definitely too early, there's plenty of time for your bfp hun, sending positive vibes your way! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks jungle and lolly.. im feeling grand about it, ya shud have seen me rooting for the test lol i had one from ages ago lol 

Lolly almost 1yr since you adopted baby xx how have u been?? xx


----------



## Lolly1985

Yes it'll be one year on Saturday since she came home. Doing great thanks! I can't remember a time before she was with us. It might sound strange but I actually forget I didn't give birth to her. She was meant to be! Good luck to you hun, I am so hoping that this is your time xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Delighted for u lolly xx ill keep u posted x


----------



## Jungleland

How you feeling today hun? Xxxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey jungle
Was stressing out last nite, was tearful then annoyed.. overdoing it by all these forums.. im now 6dp6dt and mild headache yesterday and today its worse.. felt a little sick yesterday & woke up feeling sick at 6.30am had a cuppa tea and toast with jam and went back to bed . went shopping with my mam and aunt for some retail therapy.. got my hair colour but just remembered its ful of chemicals so ill hold off... my bloatness and twinges was gone this morning about 9am so not sure what to think


----------



## Jungleland

Bless you hun, I think it's impossible not to overthink things! Thinking positive for you hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw hope you're ok tryingforbabies :flower:


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks jungle and sunshine 
Going to have a lovely warm bath tonite and watch xfactor ;-) nice chill out night and tomoro no college or work so be getting on with assignments so least ill be home chilling out ;-)
Jungle id say ur longing to start now.. do u know what meds ur gona b on?


----------



## Jungleland

X factor has been ridiculous hasnt it! So much pantomime and focus on the judges and not the acts! I'm addicted though, I can't stop watching it lol!
I wont know what meds for sure until day2 scan/bloods but I'm pretty sure it'll be same as last 2 times, antagonist protocol with gonal F, cetrotide and trigger 36hrs before EC.
Enjoy your day off hun, you deserve it! Xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungle im hooked.. so hooked i.went for an audition a few yrs ago.. lol lets say they dont show u queuing for 10 hours.. if u leave the que for tea or food its back to the end and queuing again so basically i couldnt sing as i was drained hungry and tired lol 
They changed my meds this yr and for my fet they said i needed medication as my progesterone was way to low??? dunno why 
Gona make appointment for the counsellor as im starting to fret a bit now and need a fresh face and listening ear..
You know wen ur due ur af and the symptoms start to show likr i get a migrane one day. A feeling cold day, a feeling skinny day and a warm day.. ive been getting that so im stressing... ive looked ata video online of how it implants and its really simple what the embryo needs to do and then i think of all the failed cycles ppl go thru and it gets to me so much... and unfortunately theres no answers.. i question science then amd say why isn't there any technology to implant an embyro.. ive always questioned everything in life but this is hard as theres no amswers


----------



## Jungleland

Going to the counsellor is an excellent idea hun, I've felt really stressed out today with 2 big meetings and although I'm having 3 weeks off work when I start stimming, the lead up to it is terrible because I'm working twice as hard to get everything done before I leave! Argh! And I know that deep down I'm not stressed out by the meetings/presentations as much as I am stressed about the ivf working this time because we can't really afford to have a 4th attempt within the year (if at all). All eggs in one basket and all that!

There really is no logic with the whole 2ww/implantation process, there are hundreds of stories about fragmented poor quality embryos becoming babies and perfect high grade embryos not implanting and it takes all your energy not to question and blame yourself (even before we know whether or not its a positive or negative) it's all happening in our bodies after all!!! But staying positive is really the only thing you can do at this stage hun, im rooting for you. Massive hugs :hugs: xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Id say its difficult doing extra work in time to.start.stimming... praying this will b ur time too for a BFP.. 
Ive also heard those stories about slow growth embyros and fragmented babies its just not good enough for.me.to hear... i wish i was a scientist lol..
Im getting af pains im due tomoro.. so praying they dont come. My sister in law said she got af symptoms all through her pregnancy and she also bled as well.. so itll still be prayers to.be had up until October 8th.. Its now feeling like time is standing still..
I feel a little emotionless at this stage... wud it be crazy to say im overthinking so much that its my head thats doin the decision making instead of my heart... ive never felt like this before...weird lol @[email protected]


----------



## Jungleland

I've got my fingers crossed for you too hun. Try to focus all your attention the embryo inside you continuing to develop. The power of positive thinking :hugs: and if you cant do it, I'll be doing it for you xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ur right. Focusing on thinking its working is best for embyro... i used to be so unto the positive thinking ive all rhonda Byrnes books.. i shud defo start back...and id love u to send more positive thinkin to me too.. xxxx thanks hun....
As if i hadnt enough on my plate my hubbys family came down with the vomiting and diarrhea bug... hubby got sick last night so i slept on the sofa.. i personally had a fab sleep and was up at the crack of dawn.. tummy started to rumble so think i may have a touch of diarrhea.. so heres to positive thinkin.. im off out with my mam for some food shopping and pay bills lol so ill enjoy the day ;-)hope ur well too xxx almost october whoowhoo


----------



## Jungleland

Ah bless you, a bug is the last thing you need! :dohh:
Hope you havent started with it and that youve had a nice day.
we're going for a nice walk tonight when OH finishes work while the weather is lovely here. I'm gonna incorporate a run into the last part of the walk because I know I'll feel better for it afterwards, need to let out some anxiety and stress xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Thankfully i haven't caught anythin ;-) poor dh has been ill.. had to take work off today and all depends how he feels in.d mornin.. hates missing work.. 
Good for u goin for a run.. get the blood flowing. Good to have nice weather this time of yr so its best to make the most of it 
Well today was officially af day. No sign which is good so im happy so far. Im wore out from today. We had a nice day and got a 99 icecream which was delicious nomnom... back to college early so alarm set for 6.30 
Hope u enjoyed ur run ;-)


----------



## Jungleland

Excellent news that AF is staying away, I cant believe you have to wait a week for your official test though! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey jungle 
Such a long day 15hrs thats college and me voluntary work.. im shattered.. relaxin tomoro and then another 15hrs friday  as i say dedication lol 
Af not arrived so ive still some hope... got a funny symptom, if u cud call it a symptom... at around noon today i got like a bubbles feeling in my lower abdomen???


----------



## Jungleland

Everything's a symptom in the 2ww! Enjoy your rest day hun! 
Had a consultation yesterday and my endoscratch has been moved to 14th oct (day21) and all booked in and ready to go on approx 22nd oct with the icsi xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh brilliant hun.. it will fly in for u.. ;-)
Im awake and have a mild headache and some cramps... very gasy too YUK lol lucky im home for the day. Ill be scrubby dubby'ing the house today ;-)


----------



## trying4babies

It worked im finally pregnant BFP im shocked and happy, those bubbles must have been a sign... finally... im 10dp6dt HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aaaaaah bump buddies!! Congrats! So happy for you!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

We need a piccy if you can!


----------



## trying4babies

THANKS SO MUCH sunshine im ecstatic ;-) xxx 

How do i get a bfp flashing?? lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

You do : then bfp in little letters then another : but obviously all next to each other


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh you did it! Do you mean dreams coming through or true??


----------



## trying4babies

Oh thanks sunshine spelling mistake already... cant wait for the next couple of months.. im due 10th June 2015 ;-) how bout u xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I have the same date!!! Hehe


----------



## trying4babies

Heres a pic (didnt use first wee so buying another test for tomoro morning )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141002_112428.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## trying4babies

LoveSunshine said:


> I have the same date!!! Hehe

NO.WAY thats amazing... im still shocked ;-) but extremely grateful... my original wedding date was june 10th so has lots of meaning too (we registered that day instead ) got married the previous week ;-) xx 

How are u xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Awww that's a brilliant line!! Congrats again!

I'm good, the spotting has massively reduced thank god, been having a few twinges today but nothing I can't handle. Going for an early ultrasound in 3 weeks (my clinic called today to see how we got on and said they'd send the paperwork for a scan, I'm not complaining!!) I'll be 7 weeks so there should be a heartbeat and we'll see how many babies there are!


----------



## Jungleland

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! This has made my day!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! How does it feel seeing the line??!! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh thats great sunshine glad the bleed has stopped ;-)... ill be due a scan around the end of October too...
Im over the moon, still feels like af is coming lol mild headache still but delighted xx 

Jungle - i never thought id see the day that id see a :bfp: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image-433714fd5a0ca519037a50e06b0ccbc60d677d7f0fed5c77125cb2351be7b4f2-V.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## amazingLife

Congrats tryingforbabies wonderful news


----------



## Jungleland

Seeing it in text on the clear blue makes it feel waay more real I bet! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Yea defo feels half confirmed... lol Very surreal to me... now just gotta wait 251 days.. i think ill enjoy been pregnant.. tested so early to so never know it cud be twins 

Id say ur feeling more excited getting it all done xx


----------



## Lolly1985

Yes yes yes!! :happydance: a million congratulations hunny!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks hunni im so happy thanks so much... xx


----------



## lanet

Congrats congrats!!! Amazing news!


----------



## Jungleland

Fingers crossed for a lovely high beta on the 8th! :D xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks lanet soooo happy..ive got symptoms now too..
Jungle no beta they go by pregnancy test.. might ask them to tho


----------



## Jungleland

I thought all clinics tested blood sorry hun, do they just do a urine test then? Do you get an embryo placement scan?
What did hubby say when you told him? Did you do the test tgether? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

ive secretly tested over the past wk and they were all one line and i had a major urge at home to test yesterday and he was in work..i started crying when i seen it.. so shocked . got my mam to check as well.. I called him in work and i said im PREGNANT he thought i was messing.. i emailed him the photos and all. He came homr from work with a bunch of flowers and congratulated me awwww... 
Ive got queasy ever since and awful headaches... but itll be so worth it ;-);-);-) 

Dont need to test again and unfortunately they dont do bloods and check betas but im gona ask.them to.for me  they said a scan is organised 3 wks aftrr offical testing day so end of October xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Aww that's so sweet :) when we rang up for our ICSI#1 result we were sat in my OHs car and regardless what the result was he had flowers for me in the boot that I didnt know about, just made me even more emotional! But so so lovely.

Queasiness is definitely a reassuring sign, when I had my mc I knew that something was wrong when I stopped feeling icky. I'd give anyhing now to be sick for 12weeks lol!

Definitely ask for a beta to be done hun for your peace of mind, and let the countdown to your scan begin! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks jungle xx that was veru sweet of him.. bless their hearts they do try their best to cheer us up in those sad times..
Least you can finally keep ur spirits up for getting a bfp this year. 
I took another test this morning and wahlaa its still pregnant.. he was laughing saying its not gona change but its great cause here in Ireland once you do a test u are considered pregnant.. never heard of betas until seeing all talking about them on this forum... ill be having a scan to see how many tho so really excited bout that 

Have my app for pregnancy too and right on tine for sickness.. thoughts of food makes me ill so dunno what the hell to eat lol.. 
Was extremely constipated this morning horrible pains think its not from not eating right as i suffer from ibs 

How are u hun xx


----------



## lanet

Be careful about wishing you were sick jungle! Haha, I said the same thing and during the past 4 months of being horrendously sick and praying it would go away, DH actually reminded me I said I wanted to be sick. I have him the death glare haha! I do know what you mean though. And being sick is reassuring. I wish you both the best. I'm just now this week starting to be able to eat normally.


----------



## pisces78

Wow, just popping into to wish you a big congrats T4B! So, happy for you! Great news, you must be on cloud 9!


----------



## trying4babies

pisces78 said:


> Wow, just popping into to wish you a big congrats T4B! So, happy for you! Great news, you must be on cloud 9!

Pisces im still getting used to the idea..DEFO on cloud9 hunni 
ill be having a scan the end of the month popping in tomoro for my prescription.. 

how are you?? Hows baby??


----------



## Jungleland

Aw sorry lanet! But good to hear that your nausea sounds like it's finally passing :)

I'm good thanks T4B, went to a good friends wedding yesterday so chilling today xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh very nice hun, a wedding is always a time to enjoy 

Seen ur new signature roll on endo scratch


----------



## Jungleland

Not long now, only a week on tuesday :) 
How do you feel today? How will the pregnancy fit with your studies? How long is your course? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh happy days jungle.. that will fly in.. probably transfer in November??

College is one full day and two half days a week. I volunteer on wed & fridays.. (with husband ) ive only 3 wks to do for work experience so happy days... no exams its basically assignments so have all weekend and monday & Tuesday to sort everything out.. course finishes in May


----------



## Jungleland

Yep early november :happydance:
Perfect timing for the course ending :) happy days! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh jungle its flyin i for u now ;-) im all excited for u. 
I tested again on Saturday mornin just to make sure lol.
Arrived at the clinic this mornin with a big box of heroes chocolates and a thank you card.. got my prescription and they orgainised my scan... so happy. Its for this month October 22nd. Two days after my birthday.. its crazy cause i always said to my hubby, i wanted to be pregnant before i was 30 and it just happened before i hit 31... its like it was ment to be  ive got some pics to show u so ill upload them xx


----------



## trying4babies

So heres some pics... i always said if i get pregnant ill buy a cute outfit 
Printed off a photo and have it in a frame for the bedroom xx
:cloud9: im seriously happy right now xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141005_164059.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20141005_164037.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20141005_164109.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1









1412601105183.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lanet

That's so cute and so exciting! Did you ask about having a beta? When was/is your otd?


----------



## trying4babies

Because it was so busy they wouldnt have fit me in. Since our scan is in two weeks ill wait til then. So ill 2ait and see if theres more then one baby awwwww cant wait 

I do take a nap nearly everyday.. stil mild headaches too... xx 
How are u and family xx


----------



## lanet

That wait for the scan takes so long, it's so exciting!
I'm headed to an appt right now, I've still had a scan every 2 weeks the whole time. I love seeing the babes, they are really getting big and looking like babies.


----------



## trying4babies

Oh lanet i totally forgot ur pregnant sorry for not asking how u are.. im just so hooked up on all my excitement that im thinking of the nxt few months ;-) id say ur bump is getting so big now with TWINS good luck today with ur scan xxx 
for ur first scan could u see the sacs??


----------



## Jungleland

Awww that baby stuff is sooo cute t4b!!

And 22nd oct is when my start AF is due so a big day for both of us :)

Can't believe you're 17wks lanet, that's flown! (From my perspective at least, though I bet it's dragged for you!) Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks jungle. Oh thats exciting same day  i hope u get af that day or even earlier.. feeling a bit emotional tonite - think its reading these forums tonite that have me overthinking & feeling unusual.. ill be better in the mornin xx


----------



## lanet

Jungle it really has flown when I think about it too, although I always wish I was a little further, next milestone is 20 weeks! 
I'm excited to see you get started again! 
Yes the bump is very big, my uterus was near my rib cage at my appt today! 
I did see both sacs and yolk sacs and fetal poles at my 5 week 4 days scan. My actual scan was scheduled for 6 weeks 3 days but I had an early one due to bleeding. I've actually bled on and off the whole pregnancy for various reasons. It's very nerve racking, at times it's been extremely heavy too. But babies are always in there wiggling around unaffected.


----------



## Jungleland

Lanet- yes 20weeks will be the next milestone wont it, have you got your scan date? It'll be around the same time t4b has her first scan and me starting my next round I reckon! Are you planning on asking about the genders or do you want a surprise? Have you heard heartbeats with doppler yet? That's normally around 15weeks isn't it? The bleeding must've been terrifying, but for lots of women it's normal. I had a haematoma with my first pregnancy and sadly it did result in mc at 12wks, but I had multiple early scans that showed baby growing normally and heart beating away at 7/8wks, pregnancy is just full of unknowns isn't it (there's no such thing as normal!)and I just hope after years of trying to get a bfp again that I'll be able to relax enough to ever enjoy it when the time comes! 

T4B- aw being emotional is a certainty in this game! Let out however you're feeling on here hun, you'll feel better for it :hugs: have you decided to tell the news to friends and family yet? xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Lanet its great hearing ur updates. Ill be about 7wks at the scan.  id say.u were in awe seeing them at ur first scan. Id say u were so worried about bleeding... its harder because we know how much its taken to get were we are today xxx lots of hugs 

Jungle i was in tears last nite, just feel like now ive no feeling or symptoms like all last wk... crinone gel fell out this mornin and was a little pinkish so i am worried.. i even went around to the shops fpr two tests and its showing that im pregnant.. i think reading the bad news on these forums makes it more intense and stressful.. ive always been a terrible worrier so it dont help at all me readin everything.. ive no cramps or anything so mayb wprryin over nothing.. all i can do is try relax and take deep breaths and try keep my mind off it.
We told our very close friends and family on Saturday... been waiting 5yrs to tell them lol but kinda wishin we'd of waited now.. its my own fault i can't ever keep such excitement to myself xx once i have my scan ill relax xxxx lots of hugs hunni xx


----------



## lanet

Jungle yes I had an sch too, but luckily it was gone by my 12 weeks scan. Now I have a low lying placenta causing some bleeding, but they say it will be moved up by my 20 weeks scan, which is October 24. We had a big scan at 15 weeks 3 days and they guessed a girl and boy, it seems consistant with heart rates and I really think that's what they are. But I cantwait to know for sure. I'm so sorry about your loss at12 weeks, how devastating. 
T4b, don't feel bad about telling your friends, after waiting so long it's nice to be able to share with someone close to you. As for symptoms they will come and go, and some people get off easy and don't have any. And try not to read negative stories, that messes with my head so bad!


----------



## Jungleland

Hi girls, ah T4B bless you! Overthinking is the devil :( I hope you're feeling better today. I dont believe that it's possible to jinx things through telling people early, I'm on a roll, I told 2 close work colleagues today and yesterday about our up n coming iCSI, so 2 more people who I'll have to update regardless whether this round is succesful or not! It's impossible to keep a secret from everyone.

lanet - boy/girl twins would be amazing wouldn't it! :) I'll be stalking you around 24th for the result! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks lanet - October seems to be a great month for us all  good luck on the 24th xx hope u get a definite on if its a boy/girl xx 
Is it true that theyll be able to tell me at my first scan if theres more den one sac/baby?

jungle - im like that too.. It really annoyed me today as we told our two friends (they went for iui amd wer trying for 10yrs ) theyve only gone and spread our news i thought how insensitive and selfish as its way to early & i want to spread my own success and news!! There scratched off my friends list now!!! 
Other than that im feelin way more positive today, ive stayed off the forums amd only replied to u all.. gona keep it like that.. 
Jungle im glad youve told some at work because theyll support u xx totally agree that its impossible to keep it a secret xx


----------



## Jungleland

That's inconsiderate T4B but some people definitely need to be explicitly told when you're sharing something in confidence and not to spread it around, even when it seems reeeeally obvious! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Yea exactly jungle, they were told and they still done that. You'd think theyd have a heart after going through that for yrs.. so annoyin but what im gona do is when were in company anf at the time of spreading my news ill make a holy show of them.. ill make the announcement and say well you already knew that as? &? already spread our wonderful news... They deserve that!! But truthfully i wont because im not heartless xx


----------



## lanet

They will be able to see 2 sacs easily at a 7 week scan. How many embryos did you transfer?


----------



## trying4babies

Oh brilliant id actually love twins now.. they'd be identical because of one sperm so its only if it divides we'll have two ;-)
We had one 6 day embyro that was hatching. Officially 5wks pregnant today.


----------



## Jungleland

Congratulations on being 5wks t4b :happydance: xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Congratulations on being 5wks t4b :happydance: xxxx

Thanks jungle 5 wks plus a day :hugs::happydance::happydance:

Its official now as my OTD was yesterday. Clinic called it was the counsellor congratulating me and if I needed to talk she's there xx 

How are u hun x


----------



## Jungleland

Ahhh that's lovely of the counsellor to ring :)
I'm good thanks, just come back from a 3day trip with work so very tired but enjoyed it.
how are you feeling? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Ahhh that's lovely of the counsellor to ring :)
> I'm good thanks, just come back from a 3day trip with work so very tired but enjoyed it.
> how are you feeling? Xxxx

Glad u had a nice trip hun. Bit of a break before all ur resting and baby sticking xx

Got a scare today..Had some bleeding, mostly brown. Went straight to er.. Its unexplained bleed and baby is measuring well, all looks healthy xxxxx here is a picture of our sticky baby now. Heartbeat will be at next scan which us Tuesday wk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141011_220810.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lanet

Same thing happened to me, I had a bright red bleed at 5 weeks 4 days. I saw heartbeats the following week.


----------



## Jungleland

Oh no, so sorry to hear about your bleed hun, it must've been very scary. Have a good rest and think positive :hugs: the picture is very clear, your baby looks very comfortable and sticky to me :) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

lanet, its a scary thing. I think it really hit me that I was pregnant and would want our baby to be safe. 
Jungle, Yesterday mornin I was really constipated and had awful cramps. Then I went and just had back pain. I was out shopping with my mam and was bursting, had some dinner and felt I needed to go d loo. Was all brown and tried to stay calm. Went straight to hospital to the er and was 4hrs waiting. I was shaking with worry but knew I needed to calm down. The doctor was so nice. Internal scan to show baby and an internal exam. All is going well, back pain is still here tho so don't know wat I'll do. 
Main thing is baby is perfect ..

lanet u might know what the dark circles are on the right??


----------



## Jungleland

The dark circles might be little pockets of blood which might get absorbed into womb lining or come out as dark old blood, did the doc mention them or say the word haematoma? Quite common and normally doesnt affect baby. I might be wrong but that's what it looks like to me hun xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey jungle she never said . just that everything looks perfect and on track really. Xx 
The brown bleed stopped. Getting awful headaches, face breakouts, tiredness and a touch of thrush. I can't be complain because I've always wanted this xx


----------



## Jungleland

Big hugs hun, you can do it! I hope they are all positive signs that all is well with baby

I had my endometrial scratch today, it was only mildly painful for about 20secs and I'm relaxing at home now xxxx


----------



## lanet

Jungle yay for the scratch! My friend is 19 weeks today after 3 failed cycles and she finally did the scratch on this one. 
T4b jungle could be right and that could be the bleeding, but I've seen that on other scans and wonder of its just part of the anatomy. Sometimes I can't tell what I'm looking at on those things lol. Here's mone from 6weeks and then from 8 weeks. On the 8 week one you can see black splotches around the sacs and that is blood.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lanet

Here's 6 weeks, it didn't attach before
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jungleland

How you feeling today T4B? 
Great pics lanet! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungle congrats on getting the scratch. Glad it didn't hurt for too long xx 

I've been fine since hospital I'm 6wks today and my scan is Tuesday. It can't come quick enough. I've been getting weird tummy feelings so baby us obviously on track with developing. Heart is now beating this week so its very exciting for the scan xx 
I'd say u can't wait jubgke .. Lots of positive vibes to u 

From me and babycakes &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## trying4babies

There suppose to b love hearts lol x x x


----------



## trying4babies

Lanet the scans are amazing awww. The black circles are fluid.. The brown blood went before I left the hospital. I'm convinced it was a late implantation bleed or the crinone gel irritated the uterus. Main thing is that its gone and living for Tuesday xx

How's ur pregnancy going for u so far


----------



## Jungleland

Haha i love the row of question marks :rofl:

I'm glad you're well, I'm looking forward to hearing about your scan on tuesday :)

I've had a really good day, my friend has given me a statue of Guanyin, a Chinese fertility goddess to keep on my bedside table <3

She is said to enhance fertility and bring good luck and fortune

love my friends <3 xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

That's some coincidence... Here's a picture of what my old work friend got me attached.. She's been trying but hasn't yet gone for consult yet... Think she's putting it off. 
She'd be a great mam too...
My belly is well but still having back troubles. Its getting worse lately i try to put it to the back of my mind but no use.. Hot water bottles keepin me going. I'll be mentioning it at scan day see if there's anythingi can do xx &#128035;&#128149;&#10084;&#128700; I hope these new emojis work lol


----------



## Jungleland

I can't see anything attached t4b :( 
New emoji = much better :)
Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Egyptian fertility object
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2014101511761.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jungleland

Love it 
We need to find you the goddess of back ache ;) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

That's a great idea.. On the way to Google to check it out xx wens ur AF due, next wk?? Correct me if wrong x


----------



## Jungleland

That's right, on Wednesday....a week today :happydance: xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Was changed to Tuesday at 11am sooo excited &#55357;&#56355;&#55357;&#56355;&#55357;&#56355;


----------



## Jungleland

:wohoo:
less than a week! Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi! How are you feeling t4b? 24hrs til your scan!!! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey jungle doin great hun. Heading for scan shortly Xxx I haven't had much symptoms all week to be honest don't know if that's a good sign or not. We'll only know this morning, feeling anxious tho but that's normal &#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;


----------



## Jungleland

That's absolutely normal hun, let me know how you get on, I'm trying to induce AF at the moment with lots of vitC, running and walking. Not due til tomorrow but really giddy to get going. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Here we are jungleland. We have a healthy baby measuring at 6wks3days. She said that's OK even tho I shud be 7 wks tomoro. Due date is based on measurements for 13/06/15 or if original date 9th PR 10th June. 

We are finished with that clinic now and will be choosing a maternity hospital now. We are torn between going public or staying private. Personally it doesn't bother me public as I'd spend the money on baby anyway Xxx


Oh I'm praying u get AF soon. Never knew you could try bring on AF... I know alcohol stops them a bit so don't touch a drop not even the wine. Wen are u orginally due AF?? Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141021_163128.JPG
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20141021_163045.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jungleland

Ahhh t4b, amazing pics!!! Have the dark patches you were worried about disappeared?

I'm officially due tomorrow and ive just had 'a show' which normally means I'll be full flow by tomorrow mornig :happydance: so I'll be calling clinic tomorrow all being well, right on time :)

I've been teetotal for a while and cut out caffeine too so very ready to see if this is that start of our successful round of ICSI :) I'm sooo ready 

massively excited for you too! xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

And the roller coaster officially begins...AF is properly here so I've booked to go into clinic tomorrow morning. Eak! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

So delighted for u jungleland. Not long at all. Is urs an fet or fresh I can't remember lol xx

So happy our baby is healthy. Scan pic was really clear too x sorry I never get much chance logging in here much. Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

It's icsi from scratch again hun, we've never had any embryos to freeze but hoping we get there this time :) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ah jungle I totally forgot xx don't b worrying about frozen ones for future just once this time you'll have a healthy baby sticking xx I'm pretty sure that my previous scratch contributed to it. I went with my gut not to have a second scratch as I still had heavy fresh bleeds. I'm so excited for u, I really am. This time next month you may be pregnant xxxxxx

I'm starting to get symptoms, I've got crazy cravings.. Eddie rockets garlic sauce and potatoes with butter, another one is fruit and another ice cream lol 
Boobs are tender now. Feeling queasy but excited &#55357;&#56467;


----------



## trying4babies

:dust::hug:


----------



## Jungleland

Thank you!!

I'm curious if they'll be able to see the effect of the scratch on the scan tomorrow

It must be so reassuring to have symptoms. When do you get another scan hun? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Im sure they would, have u noticed urself any difference in ur AF??

We need to book our hospital to have our first proper scan (12 wks then there's another at 20wks) so if I'm classed at 7 wks yesterday then only another five wks to go and it'll look like a proper baby...
This evening boobs are pretty sore so have maternity bra back on.. So comfortable (I used to be a bra fitter so bit of am expert ) Soon as ur pregnant get itself measured and wireless bra (ducts grow from beginning and the wiring in bras stops the proper growth bit like wen ur wearing ur first bra ever and for them to grow you wear a crop top) 
Learn something new every day lol xx 

U excited hun??


----------



## Jungleland

AF does seem more 'red' than usual....

I hope the next 5wks fly for you! 

That's good bra advice, my boobs are quite small so I'm looking forward to seeing how much bigger they get. I'm soooo excited to get started but a bit nervous, a friend of mine just had her cycle cancelled on her baseline scan due to unknown cysts so a reminder of how it can go wrong even very early on. I'm so ready this time so really cant wait to do the first injection! xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Don't worry if they find cysts too they did on me through my treatment kept me monitored and continued with the cycle but we're told that we would not be transferring and that fet was on the cards. 
That's wen they advised we take a holiday relax and return for fet. Lucky for us it has worked out so well.. Really happy and I'll be thinking of u through ur cycle x x x its so normal to be nervous. 
I thought I'd feel pregnant but don't so everyone is so differnt x I shud really book my appointment asap. They have a half care system were for scans I would go the hospital and anything else the local community care center would have midwifes. Mines a two minute walk so its good. Were also saving to buy our own home and we really want to be in before baby arrives or at least in the first few wks when baby is born xx lots happening but so far when u look back everythub us slotting into place


----------



## Jungleland

Hi hun, just back from my appointment, the early signs are a little bit disappointing numbers-wise. The first round we got 9 eggs and the second round we got 11 eggs but she could only see 8 follicles in total on my day2 scan today (3 one side, 5 the other). I'm a bit disheartened but I'm well aware that the situation could improve by the next scan and that I'm lucky that I can start at all ! She said my lining was '5' and that this was good for this stage (shedding).*I've got to ring up at 2pm to get result of blood test and get the official go-ahead and learn my dose and date of next appointment.

My friend went to a midwife led community centre and had an amazing experience for her pregnancies and labours (they only send you to hospital if there are complications). Lots of exciting stuff going on for you. Good luck with housebuying, the first part (looking around) is the best part! :D and will make the time fly! 

I'm soooo happy for you, you really deserve this happiness after such a long journey. I hope we can keep in touch through all the milestones :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi! I had the nod to start and had our first injection this morning :) which went fine. How are you my lovely? Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Wasn't your 20wk scan today lanet? How did you get on? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey jungle 

Great u started injections hooray xx 

I'm a bit confused tho. You have a few follicles already on day 2 ?? If ur only starting then ur Folly's will grow ?? 
Maybe all treatments are different tho. I member my fresh cycle I had scans to check at start and then with injections they would check every few days. I think that's a lot for pre-injections. 
I would certainly keep positive. The injections will defo increase and believe me, we had minimal Folly's that actually were useful .. Are u on pregnacare conception with ur partner. They've contributed a lot to our help in conceiving. Xxx and ur lining sounds tops for early check . Think max mine was 12 and previously 9. All positive vibes ur way x

Today I had some crinone leakage with lots of black but previously told its nothing to worry about. I've had dull aches on right side so been anxious today .. But i suppose thats what ill be feeling until im in the safe zone


----------



## Jungleland

Hiya! The way I understand it is that stimms will only ever increase the size of follicles and not the total number (although I've heard stories which contradict this on here before). They can always see follicles on day2 although they are obviously very small. I'm definitely not dwelling on it though and concentrating on feeling positive and optimistic.

Yes I've been taking pregnacare for about a year and OH was taking it in the lead up to his surgical sperm recovery too.

I think 5 is a good lining because it's still supposed to be shedding on day2 so it'll start to build up again over the next couple of weeks 

Is the crinone your progesterone? Do you have to take it up to 12weeks?

Aches and pains are always worrying arent they. I'm quite sensitive to stuff like that and I'm certain I can feel a light popping sensation in my ovaries during the stimming period! Weird

I hope you dont have any more scares hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

I'm sure every clinic will naturally say different things tho, some ppl on forums had like 50 follicles that's shocking to me..

I think you've an excellent number anyways hun x x it only takes one as they say. Think this is ur time too. 

I member my fresh cycle too I had crazy feelings and lots of bubble feelings. After what I felt now towards my failed cycle, there was a definite implant as the feeling was the same. I read up and causes for a non developed enbyro can mean that all chromosomes where not right another reason is that the development of embyro is not increasing at the rate it shud. Basically it kinda does give women hope if they ever misscarry and I've always believed there was no explanation and its nice to give others hope. 

Im really starting to believe there is a right time for us al . Starting to believe in myself again after all these yrs. 
Baby emotions starting again and feel sick (Boohoo)
Today has been nice.. Chilled out all day with TV. Finally watching series 4 of Revenge I luv it xx

Wen u back in the hospital hun.. How's ur injections.. Once a day ? Dosage? Fill me in wit all ur progress xx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi! Yes I'm certain that other small follicles were hiding during the first scan or were so small they couldn't be seen yet. I don't get another scan til a week today (saturday 1st nov), I know other ladies get scanned more regularly but my clinic let you get on with it and I'd phone up if I had any worrying symptoms. EC is estimated for Tuesday 4th Nov at the moment. 

I'm on 200 Gonal F at the moment (pen) in the mornings (although this morning i forgot to set the dosage and stuck it in, then realised so took it out, set the dosage and had to do it again! 2 stabbings when I only needed 1.... totally unnecessary :dohh: ) and will introduce cetrotide on Tuesday 28th 

it's amazing that you've got some self belief back :) I think this journey is really hard sometimes and I often feel like my life's on hold between cycles or that I struggle to make conversation with people who don't know about our fertility problems cos it's all I can think about sometimes! Xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Happy saturday clocks go back tonite so nice extra hour 

Oh ive done that many a time stabbing without checking ive the right dosage. Least you noticed tho, you'd of gone crazy later on xx 
That's good you don't need to keep going in. I was on the pen in 2011 was puragon and think it was something else too. This time they changed me to menopur as the 2011 meds produced a lot of follicles I had 16 in total 8 matured and two fertilized we had the two transfered and we didnt do blasyto.
I had mad crazy symptoms and I thought I was pregnant then so when ppl say they feel pregnant its a load of cobbles cause ya don't 

Did they keep u on same meds as before or changed 

Xxx


----------



## Jungleland

I'm on the same meds as the last 2 times. I've had pregnancy symptoms in both of my other ICSI 2wws! So i know it'll be no different next time too argh! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Yea, it seems to be with fresh cycles. FET there's no symptoms at all. I do remember when I thought I was possibly pregnant. Bubble sensation like waves in middle of abdomen that was the only indication I got xx
So excited for u now won't be long at all.. Have you a rough idea on transfer time?


----------



## Jungleland

I'm not sure because EC is forecasting to be tuesday 4th november so day2 transfer would be thurs 6th, day3 would be fri 7th and day5 would fall on sunday 9th (clinic closed) so I'm not sure if they'd transfer the strongest on saturday or transfer on day6 (monday). Have you got some nice weekend plans? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Its flying in already . I had a day 6 transfer. I suppose it all depends on what the embyrologist thinks. There the ones that hold our faith in their hands xx basically you'll be testing probably this time next month how great is that. So close to Xmas too you'll probably have ur scan around then Xxx awww

No plans at all. Trying to relax and not do much.. Rather be safe than sorry. I'm on mid term from college so be getting my head into the books this wee . Need to trade in our car for a better one. Have a hatchback so looking to get a saloon (buggy, car seat to fit) lol Bit of luck we get something nice .. 
You any plans (its bank holiday here in Ireland)


----------



## Jungleland

Ahh all sounds good hun! We're going to my parents in an hour or so and will be there til monday :) looking forward to some mummy pampering xxxx


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies! T4B congrats on your scan and healthy heartbeat!
jungle Im so excited that you're getting started again! 
Afm, i had my anatomy scan yesterday. And genders are...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7417.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jungleland

Ahhhh lanet, amazing news! A boy and a girl! And a FABULOUS bump!! Congratulations!! Was everything else ok during the scan? Sooo exciting! Xxxx


----------



## lanet

Yes everything was great, I no longer have placenta previa and babies were perfect. I feel I can breathe a sigh of relief now!


----------



## Jungleland

Yey!! Fabulous news all round :) now relax for the last half of the pregnancy and prepare for your little pink and blue bundles to arrive <3 xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

How are you doig T4B? I started my cetrotide injection this morning (the one that itches for a couple of hours afterwards) so hopefully about half way through stimming xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

lanet sooo happy for u one of each is brilliant. How exciting. Congrats 

Jungle hope ur doing well with self injections xx getting excited I'd say.

I've been so CRANKY & MOODY its not even funny. Hormones are all over the place. My stomach has swelled and I already look about 7 months pregnant haha 
Haven't been having good sleeps at all.. I'm defo not complaining at all tho. Belly has stretched a lot and I know its normal ... Feels like I'm pregnant with many babies haha 
I'm trying my best to keep smiling but its hard. 
I finished fematabs on Tuesday night and was very anxious..(that's when all symptoms kinda began.
Still on crinone gels. Can't wait to stop them. 

Have first Hospital Appointment on December 5th (if that falls on a Thursday) so I'll be 13 weeks then. Already at 8 weeks 1 day now and I think its flew in so far...

Fill me in on everything x x baby dust to u jungle


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all, just a disappointed update-
We have 3 follies which are big enough to collect from at 17.5, 18 and 19. We have some smaller ones at 13,14s but theyre not big enough to contain mature eggs
With 3 follies at over 17 we meet criteria to trigger tonight and have a monday egg collection. They considered letting me stim for one more day but were doubtful the smaller ones would catchup without compromising the big ones.

We'll therefore be lucky if we get 3 mature eggs in total (any more is a bonus).

This is so cruel. On the 2 cycles I egg shared I gave half of my eggs to other women and had a total of 10/11 and kept 5/6 for ourselves. Now we've gone big bang and all the eggs are ours, we've got THREE in total!!**and it's bankrupting us in the process. So so disheartened and upset right now but know I need to be positive because one of those 3 follies might contain our miracle egg. Why does it have to be so hard??*xxxx


----------



## lanet

I'm so sorry jungle. That must be disappointing, however I'll be praying that those 3 are the ones you need. I think sometimes it's quality over quantity.


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Hi all, just a disappointed update-
> We have 3 follies which are big enough to collect from at 17.5, 18 and 19. We have some smaller ones at 13,14s but theyre not big enough to contain mature eggs
> With 3 follies at over 17 we meet criteria to trigger tonight and have a monday egg collection. They considered letting me stim for one more day but were doubtful the smaller ones would catchup without compromising the big ones.
> 
> We'll therefore be lucky if we get 3 mature eggs in total (any more is a bonus).
> 
> This is so cruel. On the 2 cycles I egg shared I gave half of my eggs to other women and had a total of 10/11 and kept 5/6 for ourselves. Now we've gone big bang and all the eggs are ours, we've got THREE in total!!**and it's bankrupting us in the process. So so disheartened and upset right now but know I need to be positive because one of those 3 follies might contain our miracle egg. Why does it have to be so hard??*xxxx

Hey jungle

I can understand now that your eggs are all yours you'd of really lovin to have some for storage but typically it never works out in favour of the way we want or plan... Look at my first cycle ever - had 16 eggs were 8 matured and out off that only 2 fertilised. Lanet is so right its quality not quantity and that's a proven fact. This time was very different too had 12 eggs were only another 8 that matured from that we got 4 to fertilize and this miracle happened with the egg they did not expect to survive thaw or develop further. 
Science is tough on us, think of it as a chance now. Who's to know that on Monday those perfect three follies will survive and all be beautiful babies in the future...

You have to stay positive for your body and ur follies.. How exciting now that its collection tomoro morning.. You'll soon enough be having ur transfer and waiting to see two blue lines or a plus sign.. Keep smiling hunni because it only takes ONE TO STICK Xxx sending I lots of babydust and always here for u x


----------



## Jungleland

A huge thank you girls, I feel so much more positive today and your words of encouragement definitely contributed to that :hugs:

I'm so glad I let myself be super negative for a period of time yesterday and have a big emotional release of tears (really I was grieving for the numbers/eggs that we'll not have) because now I can fully concentrate on the 3 that we DO have.

I don't think I show my emotions enough generally and letting myself go for a bit really did cleanse me I think.

Onwards and upwards....a little thought that's keeping me going... 

- My OH's lucky number is 3
- We have 3 follicles big enough to collect from
- We're having EC on the 3rd of November
- This is our 3rd round of ICSI....

It feels somewhat like it's meant to be. 

Anyway, enough about me, how are you both doing? xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Now that's the spirit xx 

We all have our different ways and express them dicferently . I tend to like blaming others and I over think a lot in ways I don't have to. Over analyzing everything is what I do. If I can try to change myself for the better I will. If I can let go of grudges I will. We all learn a little something even from a small way or a sentence. 
Giving someone peace of mind and helping others as well. 
We all know how ur feeling and I think when you have a good cry and let everything go you always feel a huge relief and it eases the tension as well.
Its great when the signs are showing its ment to be. Like the rhonda Byrne books say the universe will show you the way once you believe and trust your instincts and picture the reality 

I'm so excited for u and ur 3 follies. Tomoro is the start of your new future and the beginning of something new xx 
I'll be dying to hear how you get on as well so keep us up to date xxxx lots of :hugs: and babydust xxxxxx


----------



## Jungleland

I'll update you as soon as I'm back hun :) looking forward to getting to the clinic and getting the egg collection bit done. Part of me loves the drugs haha 
Hope you're doing ok, nearly 9 weeks! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Brill hun. Tomoro will be here in no time at all xx look forward to hearing all ur updates x

Yep almost 9 wks now flew in. Had a nice relaxing afternoon. Hubby booked me in to have hair done. Got a colour, cut, Indian head massage and nice blow dry... Then we got our faces professionally done for a fancy dress we looked amazing nobody knew who we were.

Xx


----------



## Jungleland

Fantastic! Sounds like great fun! Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

7 eggs collected, we're over the moon :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

we've only just got home, they left us hanging for over 3 hours waiting to see if OH's sperm defrosted properly! But thankfully it did and I'm home with a hot water bottle now being looked after by my mum :) we also found out that our embryos are going to be filmed in the incubator too,*the last 2 times they manually checked them every day so I'm much happier using this method.
how are you both, t4b and lanet? Xxxx


----------



## lanet

Woohoo jungle!!! That's great news! Now rest up!


----------



## Jungleland

We've just had fertilisation report from embryologist. Of our 7 eggs, 2 have fertilised normally so they want us back in tomorrow afternoon (wednesday) for transfer. I think they'll decide whether to transfer 1 or both embies tomorrow depending on how the day1-2 cell splitting goes. I think I'm a bit shocked because the call was half an hour earlier than expected and although the fertilisation rate is quite low, i'm pleased that they can tell from the embryoscope that the 2 embryos fertilised 'normally' xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungle I never got any email again so just on and seen ur amazing news 7 eggs was a big difference to three and now two fertilized how excitin . Roll on tomoro for ur big day hopefully. Xxx if there growing well they might let them grow further oh jungle I really am praying they grow to day 5 for u. Xx 
Hope ur feeling better too.
I'd nearly be better giving u my email lol 

Fill me in about the filming. Sounds great x


----------



## Jungleland

Hi hun! Don't worry! I'm feeling good, just waiting for the day2 phonecall. You're right, there's definitely a chance they'll postpone the transfer if they're both going strong, that's what I'm hoping for, but I'd still be happy to go in for transfer today because I'm feeling quite positive. I just hope hope hope they haven't started to fragment like last time. 

9weeks for you :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi, I just had the call and in both embryos the cells have started dividing but one of them is showing fragmentation so we're transferring both embryos at lunchtime. I'm still feeling optimistic and looking forward to being pupo xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

I'm back home and officially PUPO :happydance: 
I've tried so hard to attach a photo but it won't work!
One is top grade perfect 4cell and the other is fragmented and not looking so good, but we've had them both transferred 
I really believe this is our baby <3 xxxx


----------



## Jungleland




----------



## trying4babies

Oh jungle congrats on transferring two. I've read about fragmented embyros and some go on to succeed... You possibly have two little embies growing now awwww 
So u now have two day 2 embies
U are now officially on the way to motherhood awwe 
Seen ur ticker update so exciting.. Are u still on meds now Xxx how u feeling hun


----------



## lanet

Jungle yay for pupo!!! Are you doing bedrest? When will you test? I can't see your picture for some reason but im sure they're beautiful!!!


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks hun :hugs:

I'm just on the progesterone pessaries twice a day now. 

I'm just chilling now, feeling really positive, keeping my feet warm because I heard that cold feet can = cold uninviting womb! Haha! 

Do you have any 2ww tips? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Whatever u crave eat and drink it... There's an old wives tale that my mam said there is. She never told me til now. My mams all in the know with u too.. Lol
If ur sleepy, sleep, if ur angry let it all out, if ur stressing out don't Google early pregnancy problems.
If u feel sick that's great. If smells annoy u that's great as well.
Rest every night for an hour and take a breather lime read a book or magazine, don't do ur partners head in because he'll probably tell u that it might not happen and get u down in the dumps. Haha 
If ur feeling like u need to cry do... If u get awful headaches that's even better.. I'd had the opposite symptom in early pregnancy I went number 2 a lottlotta whereas before I'd be lucky to go once a week... 
Because ur not on any meds you might get the sensation I did - BUBBLES (abdomen) I tested the day after I got this and that's when I had a tiny faint line.. Xx I think that's it haha I'll check my online mobile diary for what I felt..
Did u download a pregnancy app?? I'll let u know which one u have


----------



## Jungleland

Lanet- thank you! I've started testing the trigger out already! Got 2 lines both today and yesterday and in order to feel 'in control' I'm going to test every day from now til OTD. I'm in bed at the moment so I guess I am bedresting! I'll probably build up as each day passes, I know it's important to keep good bloodflow to the womb.

T4B- I don't have a pregnancy app no, I feel like I'll jinx it if I download one before BFP! Haha! There's some great advice in your post though, thank you xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Always here to hear all ur symptoms every day.. 
I had the womanlog period tracker and have hundreds of notes and symptoms from yrs now.. So wen i transferred i downloaded the Womanlog pregnancy app because it gives I tips on what's happening from day one Xxx u won't jinx it at all. Xxx 
Oh and back pain too lol


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks honey :)
What are your symptoms like now? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Cervix felt low yesterday, sore boobs, headache with nausea at bedtime. The symptoms were worse off at the start up until last wk so do feel a bit anxious. Having crazy dreams as well.. Taking it easy tho.. Still doing as much as I can but if I can relax at anytime I do.. 
Stressed out last wk over nothing and extremely angry and pis°t off for no reason at all. I've heard its all part of the hormones ... I've been lucky not to be sick tho x x x x


----------



## Jungleland

You definitely need to make time to properly relax. Meditation has been really really good for me during this cycle.
I hope your next scan comes round really quickly xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Managed to get the pic as my avatar :) the top embryo is the perfect 4cell and the bottom one is the embryo with fragmentation xxxx


----------



## lanet

Beautiful embies! 
I did bedrest per clinic recommendation. It seems it doesn't really matter though, but I did 48 hours and it worked for me! I did fet so didn't have a trigger to test out. I tested at 5 days past 5 day transfer and got my bfp then. 
T4b, it sounds like you're moving right along, when is your next scan? I'm so glad to be past that nausea stage for the most part! 
I'm feeling tons of movement now and its so amazing! Girl is on the left and boy on the right so I can tell which one is moving. Also getting the nursery almost completed


----------



## trying4babies

Oh lanet its great your feeling all the movements.. Its flying in now. So cute that u know which baby is moving that's so adorable. 
Glad to hear u think im going along well cause the worry us terrible xx my next scan is December 4th its the first visit to the maternity hospital since we finished with our clinic. I'll be 13 wks and 1 day on the visit and the hospitals website said first visits range from 12 to 14 wks so in between... 

Have they given you any indication to delivery or will they let u go as far as possible? Xx


----------



## Jungleland

So exciting lanet! The fact that you can differentiate movement between the baby boy and baby girl is amazing! 
That means that I might get a positive test around 8dp2dt, i will make a note in my diary :) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungle I had my first positive at 10dp6day transfer lol that's two days after your official testing really haha


----------



## Jungleland

Haha! My tests are really cheapo too so I'm not sure if it's worth it, but I haven't done regular testing with either of my other cycles so thought I'd give it a go xxxx


----------



## lanet

T4b it's so hard waiting between scans. I had one at least every 2 weeks due to bleeding and now it's just every 4, Ive been spoiled and waiting 4 weeks is hard, although it's better now that I feel movement. 
They said they will deliver by 38 weeks. I start growth scan at 28 weeks to make sure they are both growing well.


----------



## trying4babies

Jungle what is trigger testing??

lanet, that's lucky getting so much attention with scams, I'd say because of the bleeding they had to keep checking to see that baby's were developing well... Ahh 4 wks is ages.. That's how long left for me to wait too you've only 17 wks left whoowhoo

. Last one I had was 7wks pregnant so 6 wk wait. I'm glad I'm feeling good instead of puking etc but I don't feel pregnant at all and feel a tad guilty that I don't. I had a connection with baby in a dream and it felt completely real


----------



## Jungleland

When you do your late night trigger injection 36hrs before egg collection it contains the hormone hcg which is the same hormone the body produces naturally when pregnant. Explains why I'm getting a fake bfp when I poas at the moment. Hcg is generally out of the body 10days after trigger so at that point I should get a bfn which is then hopefully followed by a real bfp! Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ahhh I had a trigger in 2011 never even thought of doing a POAS to see two lines lol 
Xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

I've never done it before either! I don't know who inspired me to do it this time, no doubt someone on here inspired me :) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Well let's get past the 10 days trigger and see the real one xx


----------



## Jungleland

Definitely :) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

1 week 1day til official testing day...


----------



## Jungleland

It's not dragging as much as I thought it would! Still feeling quite chilled and positive :) how are you hun? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Yea its defo flying in. Only a week left to wait, that's brilliant. Are u still testing everyday like u said? :) 
I'm not to bad hun thanks. Praying that December 4th will come quicker. Been taking it very easy, didn't do anything the wkend e,cept go for dinner wit a friend to catch up had a great night and plenty of laughs. Done some cleaning this morning (_basic hoovering, change bedding, washing) gona have a nice warm shower at noon and chill for the day ....


----------



## Jungleland

Yeah I'm still testing daily, I think the trigger line has just about gone, but it was still there yesterday so will give it another couple of days until I'm confident it's gone.

Laughing is good :) however I feel like whenever I laugh/sneeze/cough etc I feel like I'm going to dislodge the embryos! :wacko: #irrationaljungle

I'm working up the energy to do some ironing.... xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ah great hun, 7 days to go which isn't long at all. 
Oh I was like that to, terrified to pee as well in case they fell out, but they can't so don't worry.
How you finding the pessaries. I am sick of them now. Some days theres bits falling out which is complety normal, black bits, brown bits, grey bits, cream bits.. Terrible annoying. I'm now down to one a day so with 15 in a box I've less than two wks left. I'll be happy wen that day comes. Ironing - never haha only wen needed


----------



## Jungleland

The pessaries aren't bothering me much at the moment, because I'm not at work I'm getting up, putting it in and then going back to bed for an hour while it absorbs! :sleep:

I remember them being pink stained for a few days after my 1st and 2nd cycle egg collections but that didn't happen this time so I must have healed more quickly. 

I'm checking for a little implantation bleed from today onwards.... fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh exciting.. Some get implantation some dont so don't worry if u don't xx Especially with them pessaries, I'm sure I had implantation as I had that brown blood wen I was early that's how I got to see there was a real baby xx 
Its weird looking back I had bubble feeling and a few wks later had another bubble sensation lol 
I had some more black and white gels falling. Been told its natural and whatever the body needs will be absorbed and what's not needed will either lodge and I'll have to clear it or it will fall out lo . The lovely joys of it all hahah. 
How unfeeling in urself, I know its early any symptoms??


----------



## trying4babies

At 9dp6dt I got a bubble sensation in my abdomen at about noon (was in college) I had lots of symptoms that day from the app I told you about; cramping, spotting, frequent urine, headaches, insomnia, neck aches, sleepiness. Then the following day I tested and whala


----------



## Jungleland

Today has probably been the longest day of the 2ww because I didn't have any real plans. I've had sore boobs/nipples and tiredness ever since EC but the odd twinge has been the only new symptom of the last 24hrs, quite central but slightly more to the left xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Sounds pretty good hun.. I had those twinges. Stay positive your doing really well so far with the 2ww. Wish mine had flew in like yours haha 
I've been on YouTube looking at videos. I've been getting flutters and turns out the baby can jump move hands and legs so must be that, baby is defo on my left, I can feel the sensations . Baby seems to love cream crackers butter and cheese now haha 
Keep notes of all ur changes symptoms etc. Its great to look back on....


----------



## Jungleland

That's amazing! I hope he/she saves some acrobatics for your next scan :) xxxx


----------



## lanet

Jungle I never got implantation bleeding. And I had to take a nightly intramuscular injection in the buttocks for 10 weeks so those pessaries don't sound too bad! 
Here are my two week wait symptoms. The cramping on day 2 was a strong sign, I still get so excited when I realize it was truly implantation! ill copy and paste in the below message.


----------



## lanet

Day of transfer. No symptoms. Feel normal 
1dp5dt on bedrest feel normal 
2dp5dt wake up at 6 am with intense af like cramping for a couple hours. Then diarrhea. Not feeling well in evening. Stomach ache. Hot flashes 
Heart flutters
3dp nothing sharp twinges in right side of uterus after midnight 
4dp5dt aching in right side hip area for few minutes in morning. Achy down low, front and back 
5dp achy again around 5:30 am 
When I sneezed it felt like my right ovary twisted, so strange. 
Full bladder but then don't pee as much as I expect 
Bfp at 9pm!!!
Very sharp pains randomly 
Achiness
Stomach growling in middle of night 
6dp5dt positive in 2 digitals 1-2 weeks. Crampy bloated 
7dp5dt darker positive in frer, tired but haven't been sleeping well, same dull cramp low backache, sore boobs this whole time, hot flashes 
8dp5dt Dark line on frer. Some achiness. I get hungry fast and ferociously.


----------



## trying4babies

Hey lanet you got very early symptoms xx 

Here's a few of mine I have in the app (some symptoms are ticked boxes so here's my notes)
11dp6dt 
woke up at 12.20am 2.40am went loo & was starving had banana & Cambridge toasted with glass of 7up. also feeling roasting not sweating. feeling excited now & a sense of warmth woke up at 5.30am cant sleep... feeling very queasy and headache 2.30pm

12dp6dt 
cramps from constipation went at 9am also went normal second time. night...~~ freezing cold, put on two nightcoats, blanket over duvet.. felt hungry had strawberry yogurt & 2pieces of dark chocolate 

14dp6dt 
constipation with cramps and then few mins later normal bowel movement... then at 6.50pm another bowel movement... late bout 11pm cried a small bit. felt like i might not be pregnant so stressed out. 


15dp6dt today
last night at 1.35am woke up sweating. think it was cause i was worryin so much. this mornin was walking around the shops when i felt somethin. Said three prayers & lit 3 candles xxxx came home done test shows im pregnant and the crinone gel was slightly pinkish and had fallen out (i remember when it went in it didnt feel right so its probably why it fell out).. put another gel in and lay on bed for a few mins.. now feelin the urge to go bowels. dont feel any symptoms like last week. had shower before 2pm and cleaned out a bit of crinone and it was only creamywhite also feels very full and closed.??


----------



## Jungleland

Thank you so much girls, it's nice to have a reference :) I'm definitely more constipated than the opposite but been this morning so feel a bit better. I don't like to think that any twinges or cramps I feel could easily be attributed to constipation instead. I really want them to be signs of implantation! The power of positive thinking .... :) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Always the power of positive thinking xx how are u today hun xx


----------



## Jungleland

Bizarrely the minute after I wrote about constipation I had to run to the toilet twice! And I've got a chin full of spots, but other than that I'm fine :) i feel a bit achey but not sure if it's in my head....

How are you hun? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh wow thats madness lol ah my poor face broke out terrible. I used to suffer with acne and my goodness the soreness began lol 
I think its great ur gettim some type of symptoms hun... I feel ur pain with aches and that. I had awful headaches last night in bed, up weeing most the night too and my boobs are extremely tender now, aching wen I move side to side. I can't even do a little jig down to the kitchen as they ache... Tonight the tiredness just came over me suddenly, was freezing then sweating and looks like inaint slept in a week.. Heartburn and feel sick the past three hours lol


----------



## Jungleland

Symptoms galore! Reassuring but make you feel awful! :hugs: Xxxx


----------



## lanet

Jungle most of my symptoms during the 2ww could've been in my head too! Lol. It's hard to tell when your analyzing everything.


----------



## Jungleland

Definitely! Argh! Still sleeping really deeply and having majorly vivid real-seeming dreams concerning my family and friends, so bizarre. In last nights dream i was looking after my friends 2 children and they were nearly abducted by 2 men in a car park and i fought them off! It was so so real Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

That's a possible baby/pregnancy symptom.. I still have really vivid dreams xx ohhh I'm living for ur otd too low.. Glad to hear your having a nice deep sleep. Enjoy it as you'll be weeing all night long haha. I couldn't believe this evening when I took my belly photo. I look HUGE I'll try upload. Its so exciting. I look about 6 months haha 

How are u today


----------



## trying4babies

My bump already shocking lol...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2014111254879.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jungleland

That's an amazing pic T4B! Fabulous bump containing your little one! <3

I've had a bit of a meltdown tonight, there's a girl on another thread i've been posting on for this Oct/Nov ivf that got her amazing bfp today which is fabulous news and I'm so so happy for her but her OTD is exactly the same as mine and our embies were exactly same 'age' (although hers were a blasto FET). I've been so so positive and full of hope and faith throughout this cycle, a wave of sadness just hit me that this cycle might be our third to fail. I hate myself for feeling any kind of negativity and feel like I'm letting myself and our embryos down. I know it's still really early for a bfp but I feel the pressure to see those lines tomorrow morning now or I'll be convinced it's all over :cry:


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks jungle looks brilliant Xxx yay....

I also had a 6 day blasto and mine only showed up 10days after transfer and it was extremely faint.. Everyone is so completely different. I am too like you, I was on another thread and a girl got an early BFP and I was disheartened also.. Its natural to feel like that. Unfortunately although that girl got a bfp along with another girl they both had heavy bleeds which then ended in BFN.. The world and science is a funny thing (not funny to lose a little embie) but it is a cruel thing to face...
You need to get back into ur positive mode again, your having symptoms also so keep up ur good work Xxx 
Now have u tested everyday?? HCG is still in ur system not in that other girl as she had FET they are both completely different scenarios you are both in... Some are early testers some are late... 
I overthought a lot on this forum. Its like an impulse reading everything. You still have a pretty big chance, words of wisdom for u today....... Your best egg and ur other halves best sperm were chosen for this journey, checked monitored and washed then prepared for this amazing journey. Who can possible say that ??


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks for the boost hun, you're amazing :friends:

What you've said is full of logic and sound reasoning. I needed that to overtake my irrationality! 

I'm looking forward to a good nights sleep, i feel exhausted. I'm back to work for 2days tomorrow/friday before having monday off for the test

nitenite hun, sleep well xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Glad it helped a little hun. I'd say stay away from reading other forums until ur otd. Its hard but if u cud do it u can too x x 
Keep telling urself that ur happy with ur life and ur journey ahead. You haven't that long to wait either xx yay for u.. 
You have a great sleep and enjoy ur dreams hun. Its all ahead of u for reality z x x zzzz nite hun


----------



## lanet

Great bump t4b!!
Jungle don't get discouraged, women get bfps at all different times, some early, some late. And also don't worry about feeling negative, it's not going to hurt anything and you are human, it's going to happen. Hang in there, when is otd?


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks girls :hugs: OTD is monday lanet xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Tanks lanet delightex with my bump. 

Jungle this will fly by...
X xx xx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi girls, well I had a meltdown at work and had to be sent home :cry: my test this morning is whiter than white. I know I need to pick myself up and keep the faith but I'm subconsciously already planning for what to do in the event of bfn sticking around and it just makes me more upset because we can do nothing but work our arses off to pay off the ivf debt that we've run up of nearly £10000 before we can even think about trying again which seems to far away to even be realistic. So sorry to rant and put negativity on the thread girls, I'm just exhausted, I hardly slept last night and just feel so so emotionally drained. I hope you're both ok xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungle hope u feel better soon. Your on a rollercoaster and its moral to get over anxious. As lanet said your only human!!
Its getting closer to OTD and that's what had you nervous and all the threads on here, don't particularly help x 
My tests were all WHITER THAN WHITE I'd read all about early testers, late testers, and stressed out, cried and cried and felt worse for wear. I suffered anxiety and over thought everything. I was convinced it didn't work and that's why I got hooked on testing.. I bought a double pack in poundworld (they work) and when you look at my scenario I was 10days in with a 6 day emmbie so that was officially 16 days really and it was faint. Even when I was two weeks after the official testing I still worried because my test was faint all the time except for clear blue digi. I hope it gives u a glimmer of hope. 
You need today to relax, have a warm shower, watch a box set and really believe in yourself. Look back last week when you felt good and full of hope x If it makes you feel any better to test every day then get those cheap tests because they seriously show faint lines. What day transfer where u hun??


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks hun :hugs: today I'm 8dp2dt. Your stories about early testing and seeing bfn really are helping me stay positive. I'm not out of the game yet am I?

I'm sitting down now in my jimjams, a decaff cuppa and downton abbey box set and feel much calmer

what are you up to today hun? xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

So ur really only 10days hun. Still a couple of days left too... I can also understand why my clinic tells couples to test on day 16 as it gives that extra time..... 
So u are DEFO-NIT-ELY still on ur wonderful journey.. Sure when you think about it my official test was suppose to be day 16+6day emmbie which actually makes 22 days pregnant.. My first faint line was really day 16 =10+6 so its madness that it took that length...
Glad ur trying ur best to relax as much as u can, I know how hard to can be.. Was like that a few wks ago .. 
I'm also finally in my pjs too, watching criminal minds and then greys anatomy. Love catching up on me programme.. 
Reason I'm home is because there's a case of the Mumps in college and not sure if I've got the vaccine against it.. I was born in the 80's when some parents refused certain vaccines.. Its been crazy trying to find out. Contacted my clinic to see if they'd tested for immunisation, then called the maternity hospital who advised to contact my GP who then advised to contact my health center where the vaccine was issued. They them gave me a number to call, no answer so called the HSE info line and they gave me another number, got thru and the girl gave me an email address... So now its a waiting game .. Absolutely ridiculous haha .. Was out in that terrible weather, went shops and got drowned'd. What a lovely Thursday haha.


----------



## Jungleland

What a nightmare, better to be safe than sorry. I was born in 1984 and was one of the first to have the MMR (measles mumps and rubella) vaccine in around 1988 when it was introduced by nhs (according to my mum who's obviously got a fab memory!)

xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh the mammy's do be great. She has a list of when I was sick as a child, broken leg etc but nothing about vaccines lol. Thought the doctor would have it but he died, not sure if my file was transferred but my doctors secretary's are crap. My mam said I got a 2n1 but then schools gave injections too.. Never thought I'd be in this predicament lol. But ur right better to be safe than sorry...
So I take it your 30 now hun, I only turned 31 in October, always said I'd love to have a baby before 30yrs and d hubby said you got ur wish because I had found out on the 2nd October and then birthday was 20th...
Funny as well I was walking back from the shops today in a new coat, way to big, had kept it when I was seriously overweight and whala came in handy haha xx

Say ur mam has her fingers crossed for u too.. This is my mams first grandchild x


----------



## Jungleland

Yes my 30th was 6th august and i had LOTS of pre-ivf birthday celebrations with family and friends, I was very spoilt :)

My mum is a worrier so I havent told her how I've felt for the last 24hrs cos she wouldn't know what to say/do to help! (Other than have sleepless nights herself over it :dohh:)

My brother doesn't want children so this is probably her only hope of grandkids but I dont like to think of it that way and add excess pressure.

All afternoon I've had bubbly feelings in my lower belly and growling noises. Fingers crossed it's a good sign xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ah brilliant, nice celebration.. I'm the only child and from a small family (Hubby's family are quite big) 

Oh BUBBLES, yay When I got bubbles I tested the day after and was the first faint line ever. When I say faint I mean faint lol great sign for u jungle how exciting x x x x x 
I'll send u my first test


----------



## trying4babies

11.03am October 2nd 201%
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-13-16-12-03.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## trying4babies

11.15am 2nd October this was 15 mins later
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-13-16-12-22.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## trying4babies

9.52 7th October 2014
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-13-16-18-21.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## trying4babies

Then on the 11th October had a small bleed (brown mostly) but baby embie was there


----------



## lanet

Jungle are you still using cheapie tests? Could you try a better one in the next couple of days? I think it takes longer on those. I got my bfp on an expensive test, and I have twins in there!


----------



## Jungleland

It's worthwhile thinking about it lanet, but in the scheme of things I guess I'm only 3days away from OTD so unsure whether it'll be worth it. I'm keeping busy over the weekend staying with a friend so I'm sure the last couple of days before otd wont drag like the last few have. The tests I'm using are the same 'no frills' style that t4b got her first bfp on (in the first photo on page 44) just the single thin strips. I thought they were good as they were still detecting my trigger faintly at 10dp trigger xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Thoughts are with you. Hope your having a great wkend hun. X x x


----------



## Jungleland

Hi hun, I'm ok, staying with a friend for 2nights. Feeling a little bit distracted but I think it's only natural. How are you? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ah well u shud enjoy ur wkend with ur friend, think of it as a little holiday x 
Last note I had a tickley belly.. But today ive some cramping today, twinges. Gona relax for the night, I'm so tired no energy lol.
Baby hates koka noodles, had them twice this WK and was so sick after them, fish fingers repeated on me all night and another day birds eye burgers made me feel ill all nite long


----------



## Jungleland

It should definitely be a good sign that you're disliking food that you'd normally love 
Are you having any weird cravings? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh jungle, cravings are potatoes + butter. Ice cream, chocolate, cream crackers + cheese 
All tasty too.. Get bloated a lot now. So awkward tryin to sleep, poor chest is so sore. So least I've some symptoms..
Have been feeling emotional and a little lonely lately I think it's just hormones. Hubby been really overworking and because there's zero intimacy its got to me a lot. Look at me and all my self pity xx

How is ur weekend going x x


----------



## Jungleland

It's so so hard and all aspects of ttc and pregnancy can cause relationship strain :hugs: 
I can tell my OH is petrified of my reaction if we get a 3rd ivf bfn. He knows I'll blame myself this time because I've done everything I possibly could to make it work, having lots of time off work to eliminate stress, doing meditation for positive thinking, my friend giving me the fertility statue who I pray to every night, having the endo scratch, drinking gallons of water, eating healthy, wearing 2 pairs of socks every day.....yada yada yada. Plus OH's lucky number is 3 and all the previous cycles we knew we could afford to try again whereas this time we cant :(

I hope you can convince DH to take some downtime and relax together without any distractions xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks for your kind words gun. We did manage to have a chat. He's totally just wanting to make sure that baby will be healthy and the wait is really killing him. Think its because we've come this far that he's afraid something will go wrong.. I don't see any reason for anything to be wrong because the best sperm And embyro were chosen.. X x 

How are u feeling with ur OTD tomro??? 
On my failed cycle I bleed at 13dp so I think youve a HIGH chance of a BFP xxx


----------



## Jungleland

You've got the best attitude hun , I can see why your DH would be worried, for the men there's nothing reassuring until they can feel kicks and when baby's born. 

I'm trying to prepare myself for another bfn, I don't feel any different to the other 2 icsi cycles. AF has always come the day after otd for my last 2 icsi cycles (as soon as I stopped progesterone) 

I just want the day to be over xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Yea i think thats what it is.. Im looking forward to some reassurance too, I've got am amazing video to share with you, I cried for most of it, heartwarming. Make sure when I send ubthe video you have sound..

Don't set ur hopes for a BFN There's still a chance for u on this cycle hun.. Have you managed not to test since last week?? 
Just remember that I was really 10+6 before I got BFP


----------



## trying4babies

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/conception/the-miracle-of-conception#.vgiocvbfdqa


----------



## Jungleland

The vid is ace isnt it <3 
I've still been testing daily. I know I'm just trying to protect myself by stepping away from hope but I know I'd still be crushed anyway xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ah the video was amazing. I seem it on Facebook had to share..

If ur testing daily and your still getting bfn's I wud still keep testing because you know urself with all these late testing too.. Sending lots of baby dust hun x x x x wishing u a BFP x x x x


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks hun, just in waiting room now for blood test xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Im waiting by my phone waiting x x x I didn't know u were getting a blood test 

Baby dust hun . X x I have everything crossed for u


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks hun, I'll get results at lunchtime
I burst into tears with the nurse, she was lovely and as soon as she took me in she kept asking if I was ok because I didn't look like my normal self which just set me off. She gave me a big hug which I really needed xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ah bless, your so like me. I always burst into tears to nurses lol its great when you get that big hug its what we need x x x im sure the nurses are all rooting for u too x xx
I'd say this will feel like the longest wait ever. 
The bloods are those betas?? Did they give u an inkling of the stats?? X x x x smiles to u hun xx


----------



## Jungleland

They are. She said that it's hard for them to see the same faces again and again and get attached to couples but that they miss them when they get their bfps and stop coming. 

Yes the blood test is measuring beta otherwise known as hcg. If the reading is over 2 you're classed as pregnant but they need it to be 75 or over to be happy that it's at the right stage. Both my previous betas were zero xxxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ill miss the nurses and doctors too. It does be sad leaving because you get to know them. They remembered us from 2011 and then when I was sick this year and going back for the fet too.
I'll be seeing them in the future as we have 3 on ice...
I'm praying you'll have over 2 on betas Xxx its almost early lunch time now, praying so much for u now x I know how much you want it. Said a prayer this morning for u as well hun xxxxxxx 
Soon as u know tell me xx here for you


----------



## trying4babies

Any news??


----------



## Jungleland

My beta reading was 3. I dont think the nurse knew what to say about this because anything over 2 is classed as a pregnancy having occurred but there is virtually zero chance of viability so I think I've had a chemical :cry: They would normally expect 75 or above for a viable pregnancy. Either that or my trigger has lingered for a lot longer than usual and it's just a straightforward bfn. I don't know which option is better 
they want to blood test me again in a weeks time to test the level again 
thanks for your support xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungle I would still hang in their !!! They said over a 2 and you have a 3 surely that's a sign?? I'd say you'll be stocking up on pregnancy tests until next bloods .. I believe they hope for doubling every 24-48hrs? 
You've already said that you've always had ZERO 

Xxx I'm here for u no matter what x x


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks hun, I love your optimism. I'm not gonna buy any more tests I don't think, just let nature take its course. They've said to keep up the progesterone even if AF arrives xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

I suppose that's one good trait I have lol... Optimism Xxx 
Well that's a good sign to keep the progesterone up. I've 5 days left and can't wait to finish now haha
Ur so right about letting nature take its course that what my mam said to me and she said what's ment to be will be especially when the time is right xx 
I'm here no matter what outcome u get but I'll be praying and hoping forbur embie to stay stuck to u Xxx 
Loads of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

You've got plenty of positive attributes hun you've been a great friend to me through tough times xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

That's what friends are for. As I said sometimes its easier to have an invisible friend because we would never have to worry about talking about the hardest feelings in the world. Always here for u 
I really want this to happen for u hun x x 
Take it easy tonite and still no heavy lifting at all.. Plenty of rest and plenty of fruit x x


----------



## Jungleland

Hiya, how are you today hun? I've decided not to go back to work until after my next blood test on monday so OH has jumped straight up and booked us a 2night stay down in Cornwall for thurs/fri so we can go to Rick Steins restaurant and spoil ourselves for a bit. We both like a road trip so I think it's a good idea. It's the first thing that's put a smile on my face xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey hun, lovely to hear from u xx 
I am frezzin today can't get the heat into me, miss having a nice hot bath but was advised not to have one for my whole pregnancy ... Showers have to do the job now lol

That's wonderful your off for a break with the other half its just wat u need and it'll keep u stress free.. If live a break myself but with saving for house and babu its not happening unless I win in the bookies or on the lotto haha 
I'm sure you've been there before as you sound super excited about the restaurant... Xx


----------



## Jungleland

Trick to get warm- fill a hot water bottle and put it on your feet! If your feet are warm the rest of you should follow :)

We're definitely having a bit of a blowout before we need to start saving for our next treatment (probably september next year).

I've actually never been to the restaurant but have heard lots of good things about it xxxx


----------



## lanet

Hi jungle, so sorry to hear about your beta and being in a sort of limbo. My thoughts are with you. I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks lanet, I hope you're well hun xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Trick to get warm- fill a hot water bottle and put it on your feet! If your feet are warm the rest of you should follow :)
> 
> We're definitely having a bit of a blowout before we need to start saving for our next treatment (probably september next year).
> 
> I've actually never been to the restaurant but have heard lots of good things about it xxxx

Thanks for the tip with the water bottle, used to always do that as a kid Xxx what I did do, is have oxtail soup and bread. Was delicious 
You totally deserve to go and enjoy urselfs... As Lanet said you are kinda left in limbo x x x yous will have a fantastic time away, I love the hotel breaks too xx 
Sending all my love to u xx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungle 

How are you my luv, how was your wkend with the other half. Xx blood test today?

Xxx thinking of you lots


----------



## Jungleland

Hi hun, I'm terrible! :( The mini break was really good and we got back on saturday night but yesterday evening i started throwing up all evening/night and feel shocking. I hope it's just a 24r bug. Managed to drive to my blood test today but felt a bit woozy because i hadn't eaten for nearly 24rs. I can ring for the result in just over half an hour.

how are you hun? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Glad you had a fabulous break hun xx 

You must be feeling terrible vomiting in all on gosh!! So I take it ur still possibly pregnant??? :)


----------



## Jungleland

Hi hun, beta came back at zero so it's officially all over :cry: 

It's what i expected so not too surprised. Just feel really poorly to be honest :(

How are you? xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Oh jungle sending u a thousand hugs xx there's probably no words of comfort to give u at all. I'm sure with this sickness you have along wit ur news isn't helping at all. 

I was wishing we could have this happy journey together Xxx I won't bore u with myself at all. This is time for you to hate science and nature. We've both been there so I know how your feeling Xxx 

Always hear to listen and chat too xx


----------



## Jungleland

I was hoping we could be bump buddies too hun. It just feels so cruel sometimes :cry:

We're hopeful that we might be able to try again next year so not totally despairing. Need to book our debrief and a consultation with a different clinic for a 2nd opinion in the next month or so 

thanks for all your support xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Well I'll be here for u on ur next try xx 
The debrief does be so intense. Make sure you've a list of questions ready!! 
They changed my meds so not sure if that's anything to do with it? 
There's a place here in Ireland look it up. Called SIMS they offer new technology called ismi and some other extras No harm checking it out for future refernce .. I believe in all help really 
Ur very welcome you wer there for me too jungle and tanks for that xx Nice to chat with u all this time. 
I'd love to stay in touch as I'm sure you won't be on these forums for a while ?? 

Xx


----------



## lanet

So sorry jungle. Great that you can give it another go next year, but I know that doesn't lessen the blow right now. Thinking of you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jungleland

Thanks girls :hugs: I'm feeling the love <3

Your scan pic looks amazing lanet!

I'm gonna stick around, someone's just set up a thread for ladies waiting to try again summer/autumn next year so i think it's a sign i should stick around and chat it out. I wouldn't want to miss out on your journey's either girls :hugs:

I'll check out the ismi stuff t4b thankyou, ive heard about something called PICSI too which I'm going to ask about xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

That's great jungle. Glad your sticking round x You'll have all that planning for next year now xx

I'll put my scan up next thursday 4th Dec. Xx


----------



## Jungleland

I'm looking forward to seeing your scan hun. Not long now :) xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey jungle amd lanet. So after getting some sharp pains I began to worry a lot. Cried and cried so we headed to ER in the maternity hospital. 6 hours waiting to see a doctor. Only got home at 2am and hubby just gone to work very tired.. Felt terrible 

Thankfully baby is perfect. Nurse is very happy at the size and weight and has said that baby is on the BIG size . she also said placenta is great and all looks perfect. We seen the heartbeat and baby was jumping lots. He/she looked like it was dancing was so cute 
Doctor two photos and took the best one for my file so here is a PIC. Baby is sitting up and is facing the right angle. You can clearly see head, eyes nose and the bottom right is baby's arm. I really can't wait until next week for first visit xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141126_021237.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jungleland

Oh t4b I'm so sorry you had the pains, you must've been really scared! Have the pains gone now? Did they say what it might've been caused by? But excellent news that it was reassuring at the end you got to see your baby dancing :happydance: the scan is beautiful, his/her little home looks perfectly round! Beautiful xxxx


----------



## lanet

Glad everything is ok t4b! I know how scary those emergency visits are!


----------



## trying4babies

Pains are gone thankfully. And where she found baby is were I've had niggling pain. It was extreme but it made me go to check baby was OK as I got that feeling there may be something.. We were so happy when we seen baby. A big one she said for 12 wks. Really looking forward to next Thursday it can't come quick enough. 
My hubby looked so happy when he seen baby jumping up and down so I went and bought him a card from baby and a babygrow saying I luv u daddy and a matching hat. So cute 

How are u jungle xx
And lanet how are u and ur baby's doing xx
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-26_09.49.41.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20141126_154017.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lanet

Oh what an adorable outfit! 
I'm doing good, had been unable to sleep totally due to severe restless legs. Then blood test showed im anemic so I started extra iron, and I slept last night!! And I've already napped today too!!!! 
Babies are good, estimated to weigh 1lb 8oz and 1lb 9oz at Monday's scan. Kicks are so hard and directed at the bladder right now. I can't imagine when they are 5+lbs!


----------



## Jungleland

Aww t4b, such cute clothes :) I'm glad the pain has gone :hugs:

I'm ok, off work until next week and just applying for a new job that closes tomorrow xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ah lanet sounds lime they are thriving well ... I can't imagine them kicks on the bladder .. Especially with two kicking x
Hopefully the iron tablets will help you x I know what restless legs are like!! Always used to get them when I had the monthlys. 
Got those clothes in next. They have lovely stuff online too..
After a long talk we are gona keep it a surprise. So no finding out. Kinda more excited now. I'll be on the look out for neutral colours lol

New job jungle, that's exciting and daunting at the same time x I'm sure you'll do well if you get to interview xx best of luck with that.
You looking forward to a new job?


----------



## Jungleland

Do you mean you're not going to find out the gender of your baby til his/her birthday t4b? I think it takes a lot of willpower not to find out these days with all the scans. But my friend asked the midwife if her hubby could be the one to tell her the gender when the baby was delivered and it was so special and he felt really included.

It's a job that I'm sort of 'expected' to apply for by my managers. It's a 2yr secondment so I'd go back to my current job afterwards. So i was reluctant to apply due to the fact that i know we're going to be trying again next year and it would be possible that I'd be on maternity leave for a portion of the secondment. But the boss that knows about my ivf doesn't seem to be put off by this which is a massive compliment. I don't feel like my heart is in it which i think is understandable due to recent events so will just see how it goes.

Hope you're both ok and sleeping better lanet xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hey jungle sorry for the delay there. I could have sworn I replied it must not have posted xx

Gonna keep the gender a surprise til baby is born xx I'm still convinced its a boy tho so be even more exciting to see if I'm right hehe.

I think that's fantastic your job has put u forward for the position - I think it'll be a great opportunity for u .. I always say its added to the CV so its a bonus...
Its fantastic to see your still so positive for your next try, I think your doin so well by the sounds of it. With this new possible position it'll keep u focused until next try?? 
Are you looking forward to Xmas?? 
We have our tree up bout two weeks already lol it looks great, although we'll be buying the family inexpensive gifts as all our money is going to savings xx


----------



## Jungleland

It's funny because at least 4 of my friends have been convinced they're having a baby of a certain gender and it's ended up being the opposite! The 2 who thought they'd have/wanted girls have had boys and the other 2 who thought they'd have/wanted boys had girls! So weird. Did you ever have a preference or is it just that you can see yourself having a boy?

I feel much more like my normal self now :) some things are gonna be hard i know, i haven't seen any of my friends kids since this cycle ended.

I'm looking forward to spending christmas at my mums with the family. I think I've bought most of my presents and cards. Not got the decorations out yet though, i might do it next weekend xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Really that's madness, hope they didn't buy lots of the wrong clothes lol.. I had some dreams a long time back and been dreaming of a boy on and off. Still haven't got that 'pregnancy feeling' but have symptoms x 
I had a preference many years ago, a girl but as my Hubby's family have boys and girls it wouldn't really bother me. 
We keep discussing whether we'll find out but sure that will be about 7wks away so decision time again then.
Family Xmas will be lovely, me and the hubby cooking this year so it'll be nice ... There's always turkey disasters when my mam r aunt cooks so we said since were living here until we find a new home we'll ensure a proper Xmas dinner lol.. There only to happy to have it handed on a plate...
You should get them decorations out xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Nearly time for your scan on thursday t4b :)

Your christmas sounds good hun. I'm gonna get the decorations down from the loft at the weekend. Our office is trimmed up like a grotto so it's given me the inspiration i needed to do my own home :)

I'm finding work really good since i returned properly for first time in 6wks yesterday. I think I'm ready to stop wallowing and move on. hoping i get an interview for the job i applied for.

how's things with you? Are you looking forward to thursday or are you nervous? Or a bit of both? Xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Nearly time for your scan on thursday t4b :)
> 
> Your christmas sounds good hun. I'm gonna get the decorations down from the loft at the weekend. Our office is trimmed up like a grotto so it's given me the inspiration i needed to do my own home :)
> 
> I'm finding work really good since i returned properly for first time in 6wks yesterday. I think I'm ready to stop wallowing and move on. hoping i get an interview for the job i applied for.
> 
> how's things with you? Are you looking forward to thursday or are you nervous? Or a bit of both? Xxxx

Hi hun, hope u are getting that Xmas decor sorted lol

Thanks for ur message I was so busy yesterday, had my hubbys graduation as well yesterday for another course he did. Had a good nite.

Update on our baby, had a good visit, urine, bloods, met midwife. I can't do the combined care as we were so long trying to conceive I don't meet the criteria. So be hospital visits and GP for blood pressure etc. 
When I had the doctor it was the same from emergency room the previous week.. Done scan and baby was upside down sleeping, would wake up and was curled in a ball. Doctor measured baby's head and is really developing well, heartbeat about 160 she said. Printed a scan for her file and forgot to print one for us. Hubby got a pic when he thought it was a video, so placenta was covering baby face. Can really see a foot clearly and long baby arm aweee. We were both disappointed that we couldn't see baby clearly so we are going to book a scan for Xmas to see a clear picture I'll be 4 months then so will be much easier to see baby xx instead of measuring 13wks 2days baby measured 13wks5days and I'm so happy because baby was delaying 3 days to start so that's really good progress with he/she 6days extra than start. So happy that all is well. Here's a little picture of last week and this week you mite be able to make it out x x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0296.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## trying4babies

Here's our little bundle
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-04_12.36.33.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lanet

Glad everything's going well! At your next scan you'll be able to see much more.its amazing how fast they start looking like newborns! 
I start seeing maternal fetal medicine dr on dec 15 and will have regular growth ultrasounds with him. We are really getting close! Could be just 9-10 weeks away!


----------



## trying4babies

Oh lanet how exciting for u. That's fantastic - so close .. I'm so jealous lol 
Our next hospital scan is January 29th so hence why we may book a Xmas scan. 
Good luck in December 15th I'm sure everything will run smoothly xxx


----------



## lanet

My belly is measuring 34 weeks now at just 25 weeks! I can't imagine how much bigger it's going to get!


----------



## trying4babies

That's exciting .. If say ur so looking forward to babies arriving x say its awkward getting around with such a big bump xx


----------



## lanet

It is getting difficult. My last day of work is next Saturday and I'm very much looking forward to it


----------



## Jungleland

Amazing progress girls! :hugs: 3 little miracles in your tummies <3 <3 <3 xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Lanet, that's great ur finished next wk. You'll love having the time for yourself and you'll need all the rest you can get..

Thanks jungle x x


----------



## Jungleland

Hi girls, I'm sorry I've not posted much recently but I have been concentrating on easing my way back to reality and I've got caught up in work and Christmas. I just wanted to say I couldn't have got through this year without your support and kindness. You've both been a special and critical addition to my support network through an emotional rollercoaster and I'm so thankful. 

I wish you both a restful festive break and a happy and healthy 2015 which brings you your precious take-home babies xxxx


----------



## trying4babies

Jungleland said:


> Hi girls, I'm sorry I've not posted much recently but I have been concentrating on easing my way back to reality and I've got caught up in work and Christmas. I just wanted to say I couldn't have got through this year without your support and kindness. You've both been a special and critical addition to my support network through an emotional rollercoaster and I'm so thankful.
> 
> I wish you both a restful festive break and a happy and healthy 2015 which brings you your precious take-home babies xxxx

Jungle Happy new year. Fresh start for 2015 x x 
I was only to happy to have you as my support as well. Your very welcome too x I'll be looking forward to been a part of ur next journey


----------



## trying4babies

Were having a baby BOY xxxx


----------



## lanet

Congrats!!! So exciting! 
Jungle how are you?


----------



## trying4babies

lanet said:


> Congrats!!! So exciting!
> Jungle how are you?

So excited lanet. How are u and baby twins doin? 
Dont think jungle been online x


----------



## Lolly1985

Congratulations lovely! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## trying4babies

Lolly1985 said:


> Congratulations lovely! So happy for you! :hugs:

Thanks lolly x x we can't wait for him to arrive. We've named him Rocco (no middle name decided yet)

Here he is.. That's his leg sticking up, must be am acrobat xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2015020432658.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## trying4babies

Just realised ur baby was born on my due date xx


----------



## Lolly1985

Really?! How funny! 6th June is a good day! :D Lovely picture, I have one very similar, must be a boy thing, legs kicking about!


----------



## trying4babies

Defo must be a boy thing lol.. We got married on the 3rd June so it feels extra special now with our first baby boy due around then.

How are u getting on hunni


----------



## lanet

I'm doing good. Babies should be here anytime, went into preterm labor about 10 days ago and they have me on medicine to stop it, but are having me take my last dose Saturday, so we will see what happens! 
We had a scan where our baby boy had his hands behind his head and his legs stretched out and crossed at the ankles. So so funny and cute!
Love the name Rocco, ours is Oliver, and baby girl is Everlee


----------



## trying4babies

Ah lanet, love the babies names they are so lovely x x. I'd say he looked a picture chilling out awwww. They are so cute, we are back again on the 27th Feb as the sonographer couldn't check all she needed. He'd only move his legs and arms and head & when I put my hand behind my head he done the same and turned his head as if he looked out at me it was amazing xx 
Ohhh so u may go into labour Saturday ohhh how lovely xx


----------



## lanet

I had the same thing happen at my 20 week scan, I had to go back so they could finish checking everything. 
So funny that he was copying what you were doing!


----------



## trying4babies

Yea it was our big scan too.. I don't think I've gotten proper kicks but he does tumbles everynight now haha yea he's a copycat awwww
I don't mind going in again to see him and say hello .. Its countdown time now


----------

